# Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2011)

Die Stellungnahme des DAV ist nun offiziell. Hier der Wortlaut:
*
  Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. (DAV)  bedauert das Aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche durch den Verband Deutscher  Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) (Nachricht 07/2011)       *


 Nach Abstimmung des Geschäftsführenden Präsidiums mit der  "Verhandlungskommission" nimmt der DAV wie nachfolgend aufgeführt Stellung zum  Aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche durch den VDSF:

Mit Bedauern hat der  Deutsche Anglerverband e.V. (DAV) das vom Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V.  (VDSF) mit Schreiben vom 1. Februar 2011 bekanntgegebene Aussetzen der Gespräche  zur Verschmelzung und darüber hinausgehende Mitteilungen auf der Internetseite  des VDSF www.vdsf.de  (siehe hier)  zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen.

Die Fusionsgespräche wurden bekanntermaßen im  Auftrag der Dachverbände von beiderseitigen Kommissionen, bestehend aus sechs  Personen (zumeist Vertreter großer Landesverbände), den sogenannten  „Verhandlungskommissionen“, begonnen. Wie mehrfach betont wurde, haben diese  Gremien eine hervorragende Arbeit geleistet, die sich unter Beteiligung der  Geschäftsführenden Präsidien unserer beiden Verbände fortsetzen  sollte.

Vornehmlich wurde an einer Satzung für einen gemeinsamen Verband  und einem Verschmelzungsvertrag gearbeitet. Obwohl anlässlich gemeinsamer  Beratungen im April 2010 in Göttingen und auch bis zum Deutschen Fischereitag in  München Anfang September noch keine abschließende Einigkeit über alle  Satzungsinhalte bestand, informierte der VDSF öffentlich über einen einstimmig  beschlossenen Satzungsentwurf und über einen Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf, der  keine wesentlichen Änderungen erwarten lasse – wohlwissend, dass die Entwürfe  als solche bis zum 25. November 2010 in den Landesverbänden des DAV zur  demokratischen Meinungsäußerung sein würden, weshalb leichte Veränderungen zu  erwarten waren. Der VDSF hat trotzdem die Beteiligung seiner  Verhandlungskommission an den weiter notwendigen Verhandlungen ohne vorherige  Information an den DAV überraschenderweise beendet. Gleichfalls erstaunt war der  DAV, als er mit Schreiben vom 25. Oktober 2010 kommentarlos einen neuen  Verschmelzungsvertrag vom VDSF übersandt bekam, der wesentlich von den bisher in  Absprache erstellten Entwürfen abwich, in die sowohl die Erfahrungen des VDSF  als auch die des DAV einflossen. Dennoch hat der DAV versucht, sich bis zu einem  neuen Beratungstermin am 7. Januar 2011 in Leipzig auf diese geänderte Situation  einzustellen. Eine angekündigte Reaktion auf den Vorschlag des DAV, den  Verschmelzungsvertrag in einem Fachgremium abschließend zu beraten, ließ der  VDSF leider offen. Erfreulicherweise war zumindest ein erstmals gemeinsamer  Satzungsentwurf das Ergebnis der Beratung in Leipzig, in den die Ergebnisse der  DAV-internen Diskussion eingearbeitet waren. Für einige inhaltliche Schwerpunkte  behielt sich jedoch der VDSF weitere Änderungen vor. 

Statt mit einem  Aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche hat der DAV vielmehr mit der baldigen  angekündigten Reaktion des VDSF bezüglich des DAV-Vorschlags zum weiteren  Vorgehen in Sachen Verschmelzungsvertrag und mit Informationen zu den  VDSF-internen Beratungen zu den o.g. Satzungsinhalten gerechnet, um innerhalb  der vorgesehenen Zeit im Jahr 2011 die Verschmelzung nach Klärung von  Detailfragen abschließend vorbereiten zu können.

Natürlich ist es dem DAV  nur möglich einer Verschmelzung zuzustimmen, wenn zum einen die Einhaltung  rechtlicher Rahmenbedingungen und zum anderen die Interessen der Anglerschaft im  DAV berücksichtigt werden. Nichts anderes wurde wiederholt von unseren  Verbandsvertretern in öffentlichen Darstellungen und internen Diskussionen zum  Ausdruck gebracht. Unisono wurde immer wieder herausgestellt, dass die  gleichberechtigte Verschmelzung gewünscht wird. Selbstverständlich sind damit  auch Bedenken verknüpft. Hier hat der DAV unablässig und offen Aufklärungsarbeit  geleistet. Die Veröffentlichungen des VDSF zum Aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche  möchte der DAV im Einzelnen nicht kommentieren. Bei genauerem Hinsehen entdeckt  man viele subjektive Darstellungen, teilweise im nicht richtigen Kontext  aufgezeigte Gesichtspunkte, persönliche Angriffe und einen Mangel an Fakten.  

Der DAV wird sich weiterhin dafür einsetzen, im Sinne der Angler  Deutschlands zu einer Vereinigung der Verbände zu einem Anglerverband mit dem  Status eines anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbandes zu kommen. Die  Richtschnur wurde von der Hauptversammlung des DAV im Jahr 2009 vorgeben und  behält in unserem Verband ihre Gültigkeit. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen werden  wir im DAV weiterhin geschlossen und satzungsgemäß für ein waidgerechtes Angeln  eintreten und auch die gute Zusammenarbeit zwischen Landesverbänden des VDSF und  des DAV weiter befördern. Es ist uns daran gelegen, trotz ausgesetzter  Fusionsgespräche gemeinsame Standpunkte der Anglerschaft im VDSF und DAV wie  bisher auch gemeinsam öffentlich zu vertreten und sobald wie möglich, noch vor  dem Deutschen Fischereitag in Dresden, unsere bereits weit voran gekommenen  Gespräche wieder aufnehmen zu können.

Berlin/Potsdam, den 10. Februar  2011

Günter Markstein
Präsident

 Ein pdf-Dokument der Stellungnahme kann [hier] abgerufen werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

wenn man nun beide SCHREIBEN mit einander vergleicht, muss man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass zumindest eine der Parteien die Andere nicht wirklich ernst genommen hat.
Auch in diesem Schreiben wird nix gasagt, wie denn die Änderungswünsche aussahen 
__________________


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Zitat"
Gleichfalls erstaunt war der DAV, als er mit Schreiben vom 25. Oktober 2010 kommentarlos einen neuen Verschmelzungsvertrag vom VDSF übersandt bekam, der wesentlich von den bisher in Absprache erstellten Entwürfen abwich"

Friss oder stirb ??


----------



## gründler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Auch in diesem Schreiben wird nix gasagt, wie denn die Änderungswünsche aussahen


 

Moin 


Wieviel punkte gibt es die da in frage kommen,können ja nicht soooviele sein.

Gewässerpool Schlägerein fallen weg da Ländersache,dann bleiben ja nicht mehr viele Punkte über.


#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

ich denke eher, dass die mit der Form der Demokratie nicht einverstanden waren.
König M will Kaiser sein, dass geht in einer Demokratie nun mal nicht


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Berlin/Potsdam*, den 10. Februar  2011



Nennt mich Verschwörungstheoretiker aber die Unterschrift spricht Bände im Bezug auf die gemutmaßte Abtrünnigkeit des LAVB (dessen Hauptgeschäftsstelle eben in Potsdam befindlich ist).


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

zur Zeit können wir letztlich alle froh sein, dass es so gekommen ist.
Ein großer Verband unter der Leitung des jetzigen VDSF-Präsidiums wäre dass Schlimmste, was hätte passieren können.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Tja da steht jetzt Aussage gegen Aussage. Eine typische Pattsituation, die der geneigte Leser ohne tiefere Einblicke in die Materie nicht bewerten, sondern nur darüber spekulieren kann.
Klartext hätte beiden Parteien besser zu Gesicht gestanden. Aber was erwartet man eigentlich. Klartext kommt in der großen Politik so selten vor#t.
Also, an alle Feierabenddetektive, Stammtischphilosophen, selbst ernannte Umweltschützer und Verschwörungstheoretiker - Feuer frei:vik:. Der Debatierklub ist wieder eröffnet. 
Nur eine Bitte hätte ich#t. Zerfleischt Euch nicht gegenseitig, weil die Funktionäre das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.  Ost-West, Stipper-Fliegenfischer, DAV-VdSF, C&R-Kochtopfangler, Oben-Unten, Alt-Jung, Links-Rechts und was es alles noch für Möglichkeiten gäbe. Wir haben einen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner und den sollten wir immer im Hinterkopf behalten. Uns verbindet ein das gemeinsame Hobby:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Bravo, Tomasz.
Du hast es schön auf den Punkt gebracht.

Unten übrig bleibt wieder einmal der Angler, der doch nur in Ruhe und Frieden und ohne unnötige Einschränkungen seinem Hobby nachgehen möchte...


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

ja Tomasz, es steht Aussage gegen Aussage. War auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
Was nur auffällt, ist der doch sehr unterschiedliche Schreibstil. 
Einer schlägt die Tür zu, der andere hält sie offen.

So, nun muss ich auch raus zum Geld verdienen


----------



## snofla (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich denke eher, dass die mit der Form der Demokratie nicht einverstanden waren.
> König M will Kaiser sein, dass geht in einer Demokratie nun mal nicht





Demokratie ist nur ein Wort, solange man sie nicht lebt.........#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Gentlemen,

nicht die Schlachten von Gestern schlagen. Schuldfrage ist geschenkt. Verbuchen wir einfach, dass der VDSF schuld ist. 
Lieber noch einmal lesen was der DAV da von sich gibt. Ich habs zumindest noch nicht ganz verdaut. Schreiben die wirklich, dass sie weiter an der Verschmelzung arbeiten wollen? Ich kanns fast nicht glauben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Fischer,
zumindest halten sie die Türen weiter offen


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Fischer,
> zumindest halten sie die Türen weiter offen



Du meinst sicherlich damit den Satz aus der offiziellen Erlärung:

" Wenn diese Wahrheit auch Eingang in die Überlegungen einiger  Verantwortlicher desgefunden hat, steht einer Weiterführung der  Verhandlungen nichts im Wege."


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@ Toni,
nein, ich meine den hier, denn dieser enthält keine Bedingungen

Der DAV wird sich weiterhin dafür einsetzen, im Sinne der Angler Deutschlands zu einer Vereinigung der Verbände zu einem Anglerverband mit dem Status eines anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbandes zu kommen. Die Richtschnur wurde von der Hauptversammlung des DAV im Jahr 2009 vorgeben und behält in unserem Verband ihre Gültigkeit. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen werden wir im DAV weiterhin geschlossen und satzungsgemäß für ein waidgerechtes Angeln eintreten und auch die gute Zusammenarbeit zwischen Landesverbänden des VDSF und des DAV weiter befördern. Es ist uns daran gelegen, trotz ausgesetzter Fusionsgespräche gemeinsame Standpunkte der Anglerschaft im VDSF und DAV wie bisher auch gemeinsam öffentlich zu vertreten und sobald wie möglich, noch vor dem Deutschen Fischereitag in Dresden, unsere bereits weit voran gekommenen Gespräche wieder aufnehmen zu können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

wobei noch fraglich ist, was da unter "diese Wahrheit" verstanden wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Egal wie und wer Schuld hat.
Durch die Stellungsnahme des VDSF, die bereits vorlag, bevor der DAV seine nun veröffentlichte, hätte der DAV nun die Chance gehabt, was sehr geschickt gewesen wäre, folgendes deutlichst auszuräumen:

"Insbesondere der *Rückfall der Präsidenten der DAV-Landesverbände Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt* in einige Forderungspositionen
vor Beginn der Vereinigungsgespräche und die damit verbundene
Negierung der wertvollen 2-jährigen Arbeit der Verhandlungskommissionen beider Verbände haben in Verbindung mit den Veröffentlichungen und neuen Forderungen des DAV dazu geführt, dass gegenwärtig keine belastbare mehrheitsfähige Grundlage für eine Vereinigung der beiden Verbände in der beschlossenen Zeitschiene gefunden werden konnte. *Hinzu kam die Mitteilung der Präsidenten der zwei genannten Landesverbände des DAV, dass bei Nichterfüllung der neuen Forderungen keine Zustimmung zu einer Verschmelzung erfolgen kann*."


_*Ich bin froh, dass es derzeit keine Fusion gibt, denn wenn die Chemie nicht stimmt, bietet Konkurrent mehr an Vorteilen als eine Scheinehe!

Überhaupt stellt sich die Frage, ob man monopolitische Strukturen benötigt?
Monarchien gehören auf den Prüfstand und nicht in Förderung!
*_


----------



## vierkant (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Recht diplomatisch, ist doch vollkommen okay. Und warum soll man die Tür zuwerfen? Man kann doch weiterhin Gesprächsbereitschaft signalisieren, es wird ja immerhin nicht über den Zeitpunkt gesprochen ...

Wie schon im anderen Thread zu lesen war ... das regelt sich biologisch


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> _*
> 
> Überhaupt stellt sich die Frage, ob man monopolitische Strukturen benötigt?
> Monarchien gehören auf den Prüfstand und nicht in Förderung!
> *_



Was wäre denn gegen einen aufgeklärten Monarchen einzuwenden?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was wäre denn gegen einen aufgeklärten Monarchen einzuwenden?



Weil ein zunächst aufgeklärter Monarch letztendlich womöglich zum Opfer eines Tyrannenmordes werden müßte.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Weil ein zunächst aufgeklärter Monarch letztendlich womöglich zum Opfer eines Tyrannenmordes werden müßte.



...werden könnte!!

Aber ein Brutus ist ja anscheinend vorerst nicht mehr zu fürchten, alea iacta est! Ave DAV....


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

und wer macht jetzt den Brutus ?
Du Sten ?


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Na... das liest sich doch ganz entspannt.
Zwar ist mehr der Diplomat als der düpierte Verhandlungspartner herauszulesen, aber was wollte man anderes erwarten. 
Nun arbeitet die Zeit für......
na mal schaun #h

Gruß,
René


----------



## snofla (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

wie es ausschaut werden wir nichts sagen können.............


sooooooooooooooo, ... wo siind die Leute die immer laut brüllen......


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

tja, sind schon sehr viele Leute ganz still geworden @snofla


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hi



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Stellungnahme des DAV .....
> 
> ... Es ist uns daran gelegen, sobald wie möglich, noch vor dem Deutschen Fischereitag in Dresden, unsere bereits weit voran gekommenen Gespräche wieder aufnehmen zu können.
> 
> .


 
Das ist doch nicht denen ihr Ernst, oder?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

wieso, ist doch ne klare Aussage!!
obwohl ich es für verfrüht halte.
Die Zeit scheint noch nicht reif für eine Verschmelzung.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hey Leute,

was ist die Lage?

Der VDSF hat, nachdem er dem DAV bereits mehrmals gegen das Schienbein getreten ist, jetzt unter öffentlichem Fluchen die Türe laut zugeknallt.

Der DAV erklärt, dass die Tritte gegen das Schienbein wehgetan haben. Man habe das aber weggesteckt um der guten Sache willen. Auch bedauere man den vorläufigen Stopp der Verhandlungen. Der DAV möchte aber schnellstmöglich die Verhandlungen fortsetzen und noch dieses Jahr zu einem Ergebnis kommen.

Da wird der DAV aber ein stark „verbessertes Angebot“ vorlegen müssen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> *
> Da wird der DAV aber ein stark „verbessertes Angebot“ vorlegen müssen.*
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn



Bloss nicht noch in den Allerwertesten kriechen. 
Sonst diktiert der VDSF tatsächlich die Bedingungen.

Wenn die Mitglieder des VDSF es schaffen den veralteten (, verbohrten) und selbstherrlichen Wasserkopp durch neue weitsichtigere Mitglieder zu ersetzen, würde man sich besser annähern können.

Servus 
Angler am Rinnsal


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> was ist die Lage?
> 
> ...



Servus,
ich werd nicht ganz schlau daraus, wer wem vors Schienbein getreten hat, zumindest in deiner Ausführung... 

Ausserdem, wieso sollte jemand, der übernommen werden soll, ein verbessertes Angebot vorlegen und vor allem wem ???

Gruß
René


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Proffessor Tinca
Ist ja eine Interessante Aussage, dass der VDSF dann die Bedingungen diktiert will...sind vielleicht deshalb die Verhandlungen ausgesetzt worden, weil der DAV die Bedingungen diktieren wollte??? Du scheinst wohl etwas mehr zu wissen...bisher hieß es doch immer der VDSF will die Richtung bestimmen...interessante Wendung.
Bin  übrigens neu...habe gestern etwas zum Thema Fusionsverhandlungen ausgesetzt geschrieben...scheint aber niemanden zu interessieren...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ist nur logische Schlussfolgerung, dass der der die Fusion anscheinend wirklich will(DAV), nur auf Kosten der eigenen Grundsätze übernommen(!) werden kann.

Also dann keine oder nur wenige Bedingungen stellen kann da der ach so grosse VDSF meint, nur seine Bedingungen wären relevant.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich glaube, dass manche hier die Stellungsnahme des VDSF nicht gelesen haben oder ihre Tragweite noch nicht verstanden.

Der DAV hat auf die Erklärung des VDSF, die ja dem DAV schon vorlag, auch nach langen Zögern nicht konkret erwidert und das hat seine Gründe.
Bei Verhandlungen braucht man einen zuverlässigen Gesprächspartner und nicht einen in sich zerissenen. Diesen Selbst-Erfahrungsprozess muss der DAV nun machen.
Der DAV hat nun genug Zeit, intern zu diskutieren, zu klären und eine GEMEINSAME Linie zu finden.


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Also Professor Tinca eine Fusion nur unter der Bedingung, dass der VDSF sich komplett aufgibt;+ Ist es also das was gewollt ist...schon seit Beginn er Verhandlungen oder verstehe ich etwas falsch, kläre mich auf!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Also Professor Tinca eine Fusion nur unter der Bedingung, dass der VDSF sich komplett aufgibt;+ Ist es also das was gewollt ist...schon seit Beginn er Verhandlungen oder verstehe ich etwas falsch, kläre mich auf!!!




Nichts rein interpretieren was ich nicht gesagt habe !

Es scheint ja beim VDSF einige Standpunkte zu geben, von denen man partout nicht weg will.

Zitat(aus Stellungnahme zur Beendigung der Fusionsverhandlungen)
"Das *geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF* setzt wegen dieser *nicht  zielführenden Diskussionen* und der negativen Darstellung des VDSF in der  Öffentlichkeit die Verhandlungen mit dem DAV aus und stellt fest, dass  man auf diese Art und Weise* weder inhaltlich* noch formell mit dem  Fusionspartner umgehen kann, wenn man eine Vereinigung wirklich will."

Für den VDSF ist also zielführend wenn seine Grundsätze berücksichtigt werden, nicht aber die des DAV.
Für mich steht damit außer Frage dass es in naher Zukunft und mit dem jetzigen(!) *geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF(personenbezogen!)* keine Fusion geben wird.#d

Evtl. mal mit einem neuen Präsidium. . .


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es die Wahrheit ist was der VDSF in seiner Stellungnahme schreibt??? Mal abgesehen davon, dass sowieso nur die Funktionäre die Wahrheit kennen und wir hier ohnehin nur spekulieren können. Mal hinterfragt warum der DAV die Verhandlungen unbedingt weiterführen will, ist doch so einfach sich an das dranzuhängen was andere erarbeitet haben...was ein Präsident erarbeitet hat...brauchst nur mal auf die Homepage des VDSF zu schauen oder die Fischwaid lesen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

:q:q:q:q


Das Zitat lässt da ja nicht viel Interpretationsspielraum.

Wer gesteht schon Fehler ein? Die machen doch nur die anderen.#6


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Gehen dir die Argumente aus oder steht diese Möglichkeit der Wahrheit für dich nicht zur Diskussion...wegen deinem Spruch...hier scheinen nur die ernst genommen zu werden die gegen den VDSF schießen|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Meine Sicht ist klar.

Nun deine. . . .


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass manche hier die Stellungsnahme des VDSF nicht gelesen haben oder ihre Tragweite noch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Der DAV hat auf die Erklärung des VDSF, die ja dem DAV schon vorlag, auch nach langen Zögern nicht konkret erwidert und das hat seine Gründe.
> Bei Verhandlungen braucht man einen zuverlässigen Gesprächspartner und nicht einen in sich zerissenen. Diesen Selbst-Erfahrungsprozess muss der DAV nun machen.
> Der DAV hat nun genug Zeit, intern zu diskutieren, zu klären und eine GEMEINSAME Linie zu finden.



Servus Toni,
du meinst also nur der DAV sei "in sich zerissen" und es kam deshalb zum Scheitern der Verhandlungen?
Warum hat dann Mohnert seine 6 Mannen aus der 12er Kommission zurückgezogen? Wenn sie im Interesse des Geschäftsführenden Präsidiums des VDSF gehandelt haben, hätte doch dazu eigentlich kein Grund existiert...
Diese 12er Kommission hat eine GEMEINSAME Linie gesucht und als diese schon fast gefunden war, löst sich, bzw. löst man seitens des VDSF diese auf.
Im Kontext mit der Verlautbarung vom 1. Februar ist dort sehr wohl Interpretationsspielraum. Auch wenn man der Meinung ist, die Diskutierenden hätten diese nicht gelesen oder verstanden.

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Meine Sicht ist ja wohl klar...wenn sich 2 nicht verstehen soll man es halt lassen...ist es wichtig einen Schuldigen zu finden? Habe gestern abend im Thema "VDSF stetzt Fusionverhandlungen aus" was geschrieben...kannst ja mal reinschauen...warte dazu noch auf eine Antwort von einem Admin... meiner Meinung nach wird hier nicht wirklich diskutiert sondern an den Pranger gestellt, weil mich das ärgert habe ich mich auch eingeloggt...Nun nochmal zu meiner Frage "Ist eine eine mögliche Wahrheit, nämlich die, dass der VDSF die Wahrheit schreibt, nicht diskutabel für dich???" Kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass die Äußerungen von einigen LV-Präsidenten nicht gerade zuträglich waren für die Verhandlungen oder bist du da anderer Meinung...sieh mal auf der Homepage des DAV nach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Meine Sicht ist ja wohl klar...wenn sich 2 nicht verstehen soll man es halt lassen...ist es wichtig einen Schuldigen zu finden? Habe gestern abend im Thema "VDSF stetzt Fusionverhandlungen aus" was geschrieben...kannst ja mal reinschauen...warte dazu noch auf eine Antwort von einem Admin... meiner Meinung nach wird hier nicht wirklich diskutiert sondern an den Pranger gestellt, weil mich das ärgert habe ich mich auch eingeloggt...Nun nochmal zu meiner Frage "Ist eine eine mögliche Wahrheit, nämlich die, dass der VDSF die Wahrheit schreibt, nicht diskutabel für dich???" Kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass die Äußerungen von einigen LV-Präsidenten nicht gerade zuträglich waren für die Verhandlungen oder bist du da anderer Meinung...sieh mal auf der Homepage des DAV nach.




Kommt mir fast so vor als wenn du die Fusionsgeschichte erst seit dem Scheitern verfolgst.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten . . .
Es ist nicht wichtig einen Schuldigen zu finden. Aber um die Frage  "Warum kam es zum Scheitern?" beantworten zu können, muss man unterscheiden zwischen Stellungnahmen für die Öffentlichkeit und ganz offensichtlichen Vorgängen bei den Verhandlungen.

Dann stellt sich die Frage der Schuld nicht weil man mit ein wenig Objektivität die Unvereinbarkeit beider Verbände(in der jetzigen Spitzenbesetzung) erkennt.#t
Und ja, das war ein Seitenhieb in Richtung VDSF.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Zitat VDSF:
"Wenn diese Wahrheit auch Eingang in die Überlegungen einiger Verantwortlicher im DAV gefunden hat, steht einer Weiterführung der Verhandlungen nichts im Wege". 

Das liest sich wie:  "wenn Du schön lieb bist, rede ich auch wieder mit Dir"

Im Gegnsatz dazu das Schlusswort des DAV, da ist keine Forderung und keine Schuldzuweisung enthalten. Lediglich die Aussage, dass man weiter im Interesse aller Angler an der an Sich guten Idee weiterarbeiten will.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Leute, wir verfallen hier zu sehr in einen fatalen Fehler, der uns völlig an der Sache vorbei führt.
Egal jetzt, zu welchem Verband man selbst eher hält, wir reden immer über "den VdSF" und "den DAV". Und ganz still schweigend gehen wir alle davon aus, dass jeder von "denen" mit einer Stimme redet.
Ich glaube aber absolut nicht, dass die Verhandlungen an "dem VdSF" oder "dem DAV" gescheitert sind, denn das, was die 12er-Kommission aus jeweils 6 Mitgliedern jedes Verbandes erarbeitet hatte, wurde auch von allen Zwölfen gleichermaßen vertreten.
Also, was hätte es gebracht, wenn der DAV jetzt in seiner Stellungnahme eine Gegenposition zu den zitierten Punkten aus der VdSF-Stellungnahme veröffentlicht hätte? Meines Erachtens gar nichts, außer vielleicht ein endgültig zerschnittenes Tischtuch.

Uns, insbesondere Thomas und Ralle 24 wird immer vorgeworfen, dass wir zu "reißerisch" und "hetzend" in unserer Berichterstattung sind und dem DAV wird jetzt das genaue Gegenteil vorgehalten. #c

Sind wir uns denn nicht einig, dass wir alle nichts lieber möchten, als *einen, gemeinsamen* starken Verband, der unabhängig von irgendwelchen gewachsenen Strukturen die Interessen *aller* (oder von mir aus auch nur aller organisierten) Angler in Deutschland gegenüber Politik und Gegner wie Befürwortern des Angelns vertritt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Japp.

Und dafür müssen wohl die Köpfe derer rollen, die das verhindern.


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Nein...ich verfolge es nicht erst seit dem Scheitern der Verhandlungen...nur mal ein Beispiel zum Thema ranhängen an die Verdienste anderer...ich bin aus Berlin und besuche auch die Grüne Woche...ich war letztes Jahr auf der Grünen Woche, der VDSF hatte wieder seinen Messestand...der übrigens super ist und die Fischerei auch mal in einem anderen Licht darstellt...der VDSF und der DAV hatten den Stand, so war der Eindruck gemeinsam gemacht (im Grunde war der Stand wie immer, man hat aber den DAV mit ins Boot geholt...man wollte ja zusammen arbeiten)...dann kamen die Mitteilungen des DAV zur Grünen Woche raus...man berichtete über die Grüne Woche...vielleicht kennt jemand den Artikel...als ich das gelesen habe, dachte ich "oh, da hatte der VDSF aber Glück, dass er mitmachen durfte!" So viel zum Thema mit fremden Federn schmücken...dieses Jahr war er nicht dabei...habe ich zumindest so gesehen, war auch wieder auf der Grünen Woche, wie jedes Jahr. Hier kann kann man nur spekulieren warum dies so war... In den Jahren in denen der DAV vertreten war fand ich nur einen kleinen Angelteich und eine Gartenhütte...na was war da wohl besser???
Sag mir mal einer warum der DAV gar nicht mehr auf der Grünen Woche ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Sag nicht, sie haben die Fusion platzen lassen um nächstes mal einen eigenen Stand auf der grünen Woche zu haben.|uhoh::q

*Vorsicht Ironie !!!!!*


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Brillendorsch
Vielleicht gibt es einen Schuldigen im DAV wie der VDSF in seiner PM argumentiert...warum auch nicht...für einige hier ist ja auch im VDSF schon ein Schuldiger ausgemacht...

Tatsache ist...der VDSF hat es wohl so gesehen, dass die 12er-Kommission ihre Arbeit erledigt hatte...und hat seinen Teil aufglöst...warum auch weiter über Dritte Verhandeln die ohnehin Rücksprache halten müssen...statt direkt zu verhandeln.


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe und auf was ich hinaus wollte? (lies es dir nochmal durch) Wer ist denn so blöd und läßt Verhandlungen sausen um einen Stand auf der Grünen Woche zu haben#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Tatsache ist...der VDSF hat es wohl so gesehen, dass die 12er-Kommission ihre Arbeit erledigt hatte...und hat seinen Teil aufglöst...warum auch weiter über Dritte Verhandeln die ohnehin Rücksprache halten müssen...statt direkt zu verhandeln.



Eben nicht!

Der VDSF hat die 12er Komission aufgelöst bevor(!) die Einigung erzielt war!
Nämlich an der Stelle wo die eigenen Interessen hätten hinten anstehen müssen.|evil:


----------



## ivo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Meine Sicht ist ja wohl klar...wenn sich 2 nicht verstehen soll man es halt lassen...ist es wichtig einen Schuldigen zu finden? Habe gestern abend im Thema "VDSF stetzt Fusionverhandlungen aus" was geschrieben...kannst ja mal reinschauen...warte dazu noch auf eine Antwort von einem Admin... meiner Meinung nach wird hier nicht wirklich diskutiert sondern an den Pranger gestellt, weil mich das ärgert habe ich mich auch eingeloggt...Nun nochmal zu meiner Frage "Ist eine eine mögliche Wahrheit, nämlich die, dass der VDSF die Wahrheit schreibt, nicht diskutabel für dich???" Kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass die Äußerungen von einigen LV-Präsidenten nicht gerade zuträglich waren für die Verhandlungen oder bist du da anderer Meinung...sieh mal auf der Homepage des DAV nach.




Der VDSF schreibt da keine Wahrheiten, der wirft nur mit Dreck. Dabei werden auch noch Dinge unsachlich oder verdreht dargestellt. Das erkennt aber nur der, der sich intensiv mit den Vorgängen beschäftigt hat bzw über Informationen verfügt die über die Veröffentlichungen hinaus gehen

Leider hat der DAV die Gelegenheit nicht genutzt diese Anschuldigungen aus seiner Sicht zu bewerten/klar zu stellen.


Zu deiner Grünen Woche. Der DAV wollte mit dem VDSF wieder auf die Grüne Woche. Jedoch sollen die finanziellen Forderungen des VDSF wohl übertrieben gewesen sein. Wie die vorletzte Finanzierung aussah kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Woher weist du das...bekenne mal Farbe oder ist es nur deine Absicht etwas in den Raum zu stellen...kann ich auch...die 12er-Kommission war sich einig ihre Arbeit war getan...es wurde an die Präsidien übergeben...danach hat man neue Forderungen gestellt...so und jetzt kommst du wieder|supergri


----------



## ivo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Nachtfisch schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> Vielleicht gibt es einen Schuldigen im DAV wie der VDSF in seiner PM argumentiert...warum auch nicht...für einige hier ist ja auch im VDSF schon ein Schuldiger ausgemacht...
> 
> Tatsache ist...der VDSF hat es wohl so gesehen, dass die 12er-Kommission ihre Arbeit erledigt hatte...und hat seinen Teil aufglöst...warum auch weiter über Dritte Verhandeln die ohnehin Rücksprache halten müssen...statt direkt zu verhandeln.



Es war eben nix erledigt. Nachdem der VDSF seinen Teil der 12er-Kommission abgezogen hat wollte das geschäftsführende Präsidium gerne alles neu machen, inkl Verschmelzungsvertrag.

Ist das guter Stil?


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Nein ist kein guter Stil...dann sag doch mal woher du dein Wissen hast, dann könntest du mich auch vielleicht überzeugen. Es kommt nämlich bei mir wie eine festgefahene Meinung an von der du nicht abweichen willst...als nochmal lass die Katze aus dem Sack.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Du sagtest doch du liest schon länger mit?

Dann kennst du sicher dies:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ja kenne ich...allein der Titel zeigt schon, dass sich alles wieder in Richtung VDSF bewegt...vielleicht hat der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen lassen? Vielleicht waren die Forderungen den VDSF nicht tragbar? Vielleicht waren die Äußerungen von DAV-LV Präsidenten nicht mehr hinnehmbar?! Hat ein Präsident einen Landesverbandes des VDSF sich je öffentlich über den DAV geäußert? Vielleicht sollte man sich darüber mal Gedanken manchen...möglicherweise wollte man ja den VDSF in die Ecke drängen um die Verhandlungen abzubrechen...vielleicht nicht alle im DAV aber einige vielleicht?! So kann man die Schuld schön weiter schieben...und kann in einer PM schreiben, dass man weiterhin bereit ist zu verhandeln...man weis ja, dass es vermutlich eh nichts werden wird...so ist es einfach und man steht in der Öffentlichkeit gut da.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Ja kenne ich...allein der Titel zeigt schon, dass sich alles wieder in Richtung VDSF bewegt...vielleicht hat der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen lassen? Vielleicht waren die Forderungen den VDSF nicht tragbar? Vielleicht waren die Äußerungen von DAV-LV Präsidenten nicht mehr hinnehmbar?! Hat ein Präsident einen Landesverbandes des VDSF sich je öffentlich über den DAV geäußert? Vielleicht sollte man sich darüber mal Gedanken manchen...möglicherweise wollte man ja den VDSF in die Ecke drängen um die Verhandlungen abzubrechen...vielleicht nicht alle im DAV aber einige vielleicht?! So kann man die Schuld schön weiter schieben...und kann in einer PM schreiben, dass man weiterhin bereit ist zu verhandeln...man weis ja, dass es vermutlich eh nichts werden wird...so ist es einfach und man steht in der Öffentlichkeit gut da.



Servus Nachtfisch,
du forderst Fakten und Quellen von denen, die anderer Meinung sind als du, *konstruierst* dagegen aber deine Meinung auf Vermutungen, gespickt mit Konjunktiven.
Sind das Fakten?
Nein, sind es nicht... 
Wenn du Informationen hast, die deine Äusserungen belegen, kannst du sie uns doch nennen, es hindert dich niemand. 
Belege und Quellen für die "andere Meinung" sind reichlich angesprochen und auch verlinkt.

Gruß,
René


----------



## ivo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Warum sollten sich VDSF-Landespräsidenten äußern? Für die war es doch ne ausgemachte Sache. Der DAV wird übernommen und eine lästige Konkurrenz ist weg. Außerdem fallen dann auch diese anglerfreundlichen Einstellungen weg mit denen man sich rumplagen muss. Natürlich muss die Übernahme so gestaltet werden das möglichst wenige diese anglerfreundlichen Grundsätze übernommen werden. Man sieht doch, der VDSF möchte seine Einstellung zum Naturschutz nicht aufgeben. Eine Fusion wäre aber nur so möglich. Ich habe meinen Verbandsvertretern mehr als einmal gesagt, dass der VDSF viele Möglichkeiten hätte um seinen Guten willen zu zeigen bzw den Willen sich zu ändern. Diesen wollen meine Verbandsvertreter in den Verhandlungen ja erkannt haben. Trotzdem wird nichts gemacht. Das zeigt m.M. das man sich in diesem Verband nicht ändern möchte. Ich zitiere da nur mal Mr Mohnerts Haltung zum Rückwurfverbot in Bayern, er findet das gut (ja Toni ich weiß das es das nicht mehr gibt, die Antwort zeigt aber die Einstellung).


Meine Informationen nehme ich unter anderem aus aktiver Verbandsarbeit.


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Man kann, was für die Öffentlichtkeit bestimmt ist so oder so interpretieren...eine interpretieren es gegen den VDSF andere gegen den DAV...ich schildere hier meine Sicht der Dinge...liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich hinter meinem Bundesverband stehe. Insiderwissen nicht wirklich...und selbst wenn...andere geben hier nach meiner Aufforderung auch nicht ihre Quelle preis.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

ich bin weder für VDSF noch für DAV !
Ich bin da völlig neutral. Nun verfolge ich das Thema von Anfang an. Unabhängig von der reißerischen Aufmache, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass derDAV mir eben glaubhafter und aufrichtiger erscheint.
Der Dav stellt eindeutig klar, dass er an dieser Idee aus überzeugung weiterarbeiten will (ohne Forderunen an den Anderen), während der VDSF eben so klar sagt, dass sie erst wieder mit dem Anderen reden, wenn dieser gaaaanz lieb ist.
Das ist nicht nur schlechter Stil, sondern macht sie gleichzeitig unglaubwürdig. Denn das impliziert, dass sie nicht wirklich wollten.
Es zeigt gan deutlich, wie ernst man den Anderen genommen hat, oder nicht.
Wohlbemerkt,die Leute der 12er Komission haben sich offenbar gegenseitig ernst genommen. erst als diese einseitig aufgelöst wurde , war klar, dass diese Sache scheitern wird.
Es liegt also klar auf der Hand, dass es wederan VDSF noch an DAV selbst liegt, sondern an einzelnen Personen, die eben über dieser Kommission stehen


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@ivo
Langsam wird es mir müßig mich immer wieder zu wiederholen...also vorgefertigte Meinungen...wenn du Insider bist, dann ist es ja schön zu wissen, dass der DAV perfekt ist|supergri und nur der VDSF alles falsch gemacht hat...mal daran gedacht warum der VDSF seinen Status als anerkannten Naturschutzverband nicht aufgeben kann oder will. 
hier aus der PM des DAV:
"Der DAV wird sich weiterhin dafür einsetzen, im Sinne der Angler  Deutschlands zu einer Vereinigung der Verbände zu einem Anglerverband  mit dem Status eines anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbandes zu  kommen." 

Also wo ist das Problem...der DAV will sich wohl der Einstellung des VDSF zum Naturschutz anschließen...warum sollte der VDSF dies also aufgeben, wenn beide es wollen?


----------



## Hanns Peter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Also wo ist das Problem...der DAV will sich wohl der Einstellung des VDSF zum Naturschutz anschließen...warum sollte der VDSF dies also aufgeben, wenn beide es wollen?



Es geht hierbei nicht um die Einstellung zum Naturschutz, sondern um den Status als Naturschutzverband.


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hier nochmal:
"Der DAV wird sich weiterhin dafür einsetzen, im Sinne der Angler   Deutschlands zu einer Vereinigung der Verbände zu einem Anglerverband   mit dem Status eines anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbandes zu   kommen." 

Das hat wohl nicht nur mit Natuschutz zu tun oder;+


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Hier nochmal:
> "Der DAV wird sich weiterhin dafür einsetzen, im Sinne der Angler   Deutschlands zu einer Vereinigung der Verbände zu einem Anglerverband   mit dem Status eines anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbandes zu   kommen."
> 
> Das hat wohl nicht nur mit Natuschutz zu tun oder;+



doch nur steht beim dav das angeln an erster stelle, also ein anglerverband, der sich auch für den naturschutz einsetzt,und nicht wie beim vdsf der als naturschutzverband gegen angler arbeitet.

antonio


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hier wird ja argumentiert, dass mit diesem Status das Angeln in abseits gerät oder zur Nebensache wird...also, wenn der ach so geliebte DAV diesen Status durch Fusion oder Beitritt oder wie auch immer erhält...dann ist es doch fraglich ob bei ihm das Angeln dann noch an erster Stelle steht...mach dir mal Gedanken. Wer sagt denn, dass beim VDSF das Angeln unwichtig ist...vielleicht ist es heute notwendig sich mit dem Naturschutz zu arrangieren mal daran gedacht;+ Vor allem denke mal politisch...Verbandsarbeit ist heute zu Tage leider auch Politik.


----------



## ivo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Junge, junge, also eingelesen hast du dich auf keinen Fall.

Der Status "anerkannter Naturschutzverband" sagt nichts über die verbandspolitischen Richtlinien/Vorgehensweisen/Ansichten usw..


Wenn du dich eingelesen hättest wüsstest du, dass ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband Mitspracherechte bei Gesetzgebung usw hat. Er muss bzw kann zu Vorgängen gehört werden. Eben das was die meisten Landesverbände machen wenn sie nette Stellungnahmen schreiben, siehe S-H.

Mein LV ist auch anerkannter Naturschutzverband und hat trotzdem Angeln im Zweck stehen. Beim VDSF-Bund steht da etwas anderes (einlesen soll helfen).

Deine Art von einem zum anderen Punkt zu springen zeigt, dass du hier nur versuchst Schwachpunkte in der Argumentation zu finden. Die eigenen Argumente sollten auch mit Fakten untermauert werden.

Im übrigen kann der DAV auch ohne den VDSF anerkannter Naturschutzverband werden. Er muss nur einen Antrag ans Umweltbundesamt stellen.


Edit: Sich mit dem Naturschutz zu arrangieren bedeutet aber nicht den eigenen Mitgliedern in den Rücken zu fallen. Wir wollen nun mal kein Nachtangel-, Setzkescher-,Rücksetzverbot. Dafür steht der VDSF und er findet das gut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

selbstverständlich gehört Naturschutz dazu.
Da brauchen wir uns auch nicht verstecken, weder DAV noch VDSF.
In erster linie brauchen wir aber einen Anglerverband. Warum versteckt sich der eine Verband hinter Naturschutz und verschweigt, dass es seinen Mitgliedern vornehmlich ums Angeln geht ?
Er versucht sich mit seiner Argumentation bei Tier-und Naturschutzverbänden einzuschleimen und gerät damit immer öfter ins Abseits. Beispiel SH.
Wie soll da einer jemanden ernst nehmen, wenn sein Gegenüber nicht mal die Interessen seiner Mitglieder ernsthaft vertritt ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Ivo,
genau so ist es


----------



## Nachtfisch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Naturschutz und Wettfischen lassen sich wohl nur schwer unter einen Hut bringen...soll der DAV doch einen Antrag stellen...dann hat er ja was er will, du unterstellst mir Unwissenheit traurig#d Kann nicht jeder so viel wissen wie du...habe ja geschrieben, dass ich kein Insider bin. Nur ist für mich persönlich, die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband die logische Konsequenz, kann nicht bei Verfahren mitreden und dann keinen Naturschutz betreiben. Und jetzt gehen mir eure Anfeindungen, bei denen ihr euch offensichtlich abwechselt oder die selben Personen unter verschiedenen Namen geloggt sind, auf den Keks. Logge micht jetzt aus und schaue heute abend oder morgen nochmal vorbei. Mal sehen was bis dahin passiert ist|supergri


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Nachtfisch,
Du verwechselst Naturschutz mit Tierschutz.
Wettfischen ist dem Naturschutz völlig wurscht.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Tja, Nachtfisch (oder sollte ich lieber Rumpel sagen???).

Du hattest hier Deinen Auftritt, ich hoffe Du hast ihn genossen.
Für diese Äußerung, wo Du zwei aktiven Boardies hier Unehrlichkeit und (fast schon kriminelles) Handeln unterstellst, bekommst Du von mir auf jeden Fall eine Verwarnung.


Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Und jetzt gehen mir eure Anfeindungen, bei denen ihr euch offensichtlich abwechselt oder die selben Personen unter verschiedenen Namen geloggt sind, auf den Keks.



Und was das hier betrifft:


Nachtfisch schrieb:


> Logge micht jetzt aus und schaue heute abend oder morgen nochmal vorbei. Mal sehen was bis dahin passiert ist|supergri


Hier rein schauen können auch gesperrte oder nicht angemeldete User. Hier rein schreiben jedoch nicht!
Solltest Du den Verdacht der unerlaubten Doppelanmeldung ausräumen können, schalte ich Dich gerne wieder frei. (natürlich bleibt Dir die oben angekündigte Verwarnung für 3 Monate erhalten)


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Toni,
> du meinst also nur der DAV sei "in sich zerissen" und es kam deshalb zum Scheitern der Verhandlungen?
> Warum hat dann Mohnert seine 6 Mannen aus der 12er Kommission zurückgezogen? Wenn sie im Interesse des Geschäftsführenden Präsidiums des VDSF gehandelt haben, hätte doch dazu eigentlich kein Grund existiert...
> Diese 12er Kommission hat eine GEMEINSAME Linie gesucht und als diese schon fast gefunden war, löst sich, bzw. löst man seitens des VDSF diese auf.
> ...



Servus René,

Herr Mohnert hat diese doch nicht "zurückgezogen" (im begrifflichen Kontaxt, wie Du das nun verstehst), das Handeln des VDSF hierzu ist nachlesbar, bitte nur nicht hier im Board, denn die Darstellung des Board deckt sich ja nicht einmal mit der des DAV.

Der DAV hat das Problem: Die Landesverbände des DAV haben keine gemeinsame Linie und sind noch mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Wenn DAV-Landesverbände mal hi und mal hott schreien und nicht wissen was sie gestern vertraten und morgen wollen, müssen sich diese selbst erst finden. Der DAV muss erst mit sich selbst verhandeln, bevor er mit einem anderen Verband verhandelt.

"Auch innerhalb des DAV werden nicht auf Fragen zum Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen, zum Angeln ohne Fischereischein oder mit Touristenfischereischein, zu Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen, zum Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische oder zum Gewässerfonds durch alle Landes-, Regional- und Spezialverbände die gleichen Antworten gegeben."
Andreas Koppetzki, Hauptgeschäftsführer des Landesnanglerverbands Brandenburg e.V., Mitglied der Verhandlungskommission (6-Kommision) des DAV; ab heute nachzulesen in den Mitteilungen des DAV, Blinker 3/2011

Wenn nun DAV-Landesverbände plötzlich Positionen, die GEGENSEITIG ausgehandelt waren und VERTRAGLICH UNTERSCHRIEBEN, widerrufen, dann stellt sich zu Recht die Frage der Zuverläßigkeit und der Zurechenbarfähigkeit des Vertragspartners DAV.

"Dazu erhielten von jedem Verband je 6 Mitglieder ein Verhandlungsmandat; es entstand die 12-er-Kommission, die eine sehr gute Arbeit leistete. Die *einstimmigen Ergebnisse*
jeder Verhandlungsrunde wurden jeweils unmittelbar nach Ende der Beratung protokolliert und *von den Mitgliedern unterschrieben*.
So konnten auch die Forderungen des DAV aus seinem Eckpunktepapier fast vollständig in die protokollierten Ergebnisse eingebracht werden. Dabei entstanden neben
einer Reihe von argumentativen Papieren recht schnell die Grundsätze einer neuen Satzung und eines Verschmelzungsvertrages
...

In der Folge wurde leider nicht auf diesen Ergebnissen aufgebaut, sondern *einzelne Mitglieder der Verhandlungskommission des DAV fühlten sich an ihre Zustimmungen und Unterschriften nicht mehr gebunden*"

Dieser Darstellung des VDSF der Gründe des Scheitern der Fusion wurde seitens des DAV nicht widersprochen, es erfolgte kein Gegendarstellung, diese Chance hat der DAV vertan, sondern eher die Zerrissenheit des eigenen Verbandes von DAV Funktionären, die die Fusion wollen, die die Arbeit der 12er Kommission loben, beschrieben.

Nachmittagliche Grüße
Toni #h


----------



## ivo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Toni, verlink mal bitte das Original.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> du meinst also nur der DAV sei "in sich zerissen" und es kam deshalb zum Scheitern der Verhandlungen?



Rene, das ist lediglich eine Frage der Definition.|rolleyes

Während das VDSF Präsidium (Zitat)
_
Das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF empfiehlt dem Gesamtpräsidium,  dem Verbandsausschuss und der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF diese  Position zu bestätigen._

eigenmächtig die Fusion aussetzt und seinen Gremien eine bereits veröffentlichte Verlautbarung zum nachträglichen Abnicken vorlegt, wird im DAV über solche Dinge erst mal auf breiter Ebene gesprochen, bevor man eine Stellungnahme rausgibt.

Das kann man " zerissen" nennen.......


oder respektvolle und demokratische Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> oder respektvolle und demokratische Vorgehensweise.




... wenn sich ein Vertragspartner nicht an seine Unterschrift hält, dann gibt es viele Bezeichnugen dafür!

Dies respektvoll und demokratisch zu nennen, ist bezeichnend.

Ich jedenfall handhabe es privat wie beruflich auch so, mit Vertragsbrüchigen das Gespräch einzustellen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Toni,da wurden Protokolle unterschrieben, sonst nix
keine Verträge !


----------



## ivo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Toni, nur musst du hier sehen, dass hinter den verhandelnden Personen Verbände mit ihren Mitgliedern stehen. Ich halte es für nur legitim, dass die jeweiligen Ergebnisse der Verhandlungen dann im Verband vorgestellt und diskutiert werden. Natürlich kann es dann dazu kommen, dass sich Änderungen ergeben. Wenn ich es damals richtig verstanden habe wurde mit den Unterschriften lediglich der Stand der Verhandlungen bestätigt. Das heißt nicht, dass man daran nichts mehr ändern kann. Der VDSF hat sich ja auch das Recht herausgenommen, einen neuen Verschmelzungsvertrag vorzulegen.


@Brillendorsch

Richtig Protokolle, dass wollte mir nicht mehr einfallen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Nun ja.
Da keiner von uns dabei war, kann man nur spekulieren.
Einzelne Punkte wurden also schon unterschrieben und darauf sollte aufgebaut werden(s.o.).


Wenn nun aufbauend auf Positionen, die einzeln vertretbar gewesen wären, sich weiterführende Konsequenzen daraus ergaben, die vorher nicht absehbar waren, musste man wohl einen Schritt zurück machen.
Jedenfalls wenn man sonst seinen Idealen untreu geworden wäre.

Das unterschriebene Papier sowie die strittigen Punkte werden wohl nie veröffentlicht werden.
Darum ist es wieder mal nur Spekulation wie sich alles zugetragen haben könnte.
Wenn beide Verbände mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen würden, so dass die breite Öffentlichkeit auch Bescheid wüsste , wären wir einen grossen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Scrutinizer (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Noch´n Fakeaccount von Rumpel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Du bist ja lustig.#d
Polemik und persönliche Angriffe täuschen nicht darüber hinweg, dass du nichts aussagst.#d


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Scrutinizer schrieb:


> Na du bist ja nicht gerade der Schnellste...



Rumpel(t) es schon wieder?
Nachtfisch am tag?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Skrotunizer

Wer bist denn du eigentlich.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Toni,da wurden Protokolle unterschrieben, sonst nix
> keine Verträge !





ivo schrieb:


> Richtig Protokolle, dass wollte mir nicht mehr einfallen.




"...der* unterschriebenen einstimmigen Vereinbarungen* der Verhandlungskommissionen des VDSF und des DAV ..."

siehe Stellungsnahme des VDSF, ich gehe davon aus, ihr kennt diese, wenn ihr darüber redet! Oder sollte ich mich da irren?!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

das Eckpunktepapier ?
sind halt Eckpunkte


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das Eckpunktepapier ?
> sind halt Eckpunkte



Nein ! ...

" ... des  Eckpunktepapiers des DAV *und *der unterschriebenen einstimmigen  Vereinbarungen der Verhandlungskommissionen des VDSF und des DAV ... "

Ich sehe und muss erneut erkennen, du kennst die Stellungsnahme nicht und deswegen ist es mühsam, mit dir weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

oha,diese Vereinbarungen waren aber keine Verträge. sondern es wurde vereinbart wie weiter gemacht werden soll


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

... jetzt wird es mir tatsächlich zu blöde hier ...

wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "...der* unterschriebenen einstimmigen Vereinbarungen* der Verhandlungskommissionen des VDSF und des DAV ..."
> 
> siehe Stellungsnahme des VDSF, ich gehe davon aus, ihr kennt diese, wenn ihr darüber redet! Oder sollte ich mich da irren?!



Und nochmal, Toni...
ich bin des Lesens mächtig und verstehe auch was ich Lese.

Zur kurze Rekapitulation eine Gedächtnisauffrischung:
---------------------------------------------------------
Zitat aus dem Artikel nach dem Fischereitag 2010 in München, was übrigens die letzte Mitteilung auf den Seiten des VDSF vor der Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen ist:
......
_Die Verhandlungen werden jedoch künftig nicht mehr die sechsköpfigen „Verhandlungskommissionen“ von VDSF und DAV führen, die bisher in der gemeinsamen „12er-Kommission“ die in den Verbänden vorhandenen unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zu beraten und für beide Seiten akzeptierbare Lösungsvorschläge zu erarbeiten hatten. 
Der Präsident des VDSF, Peter Mohnert, brachte in seinem Statement den einstimmigen Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses seines Verbandes zum Ausdruck, innerhalb der beschlossenen Zeitschiene eine Vereinigung der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände zu erreichen. *Da seitens des VDSF ein einstimmig beschlossener Satzungsentwurf vorliege und auch der Verschmelzungsvertrag keine wesentlichen Veränderungen erwarten lasse*, womit die beiden entscheidenden Dokumente im Wesentlichen vorliegen, sagen Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss des VDSF der „12er-Kommission“ den besten Dank für die hervorragende Arbeit. 
Die noch gegebenenfalls fehlenden Abstimmungen unterliegen der Entscheidungsbefugnis des Geschäftsführenden Präsidiums des VDSF, sodass eine Weiterführung der sehr guten Arbeit der Verhandlungskommission des VDSF in „12er-Kommission“ in der bisherigen Form nicht notwendig ist._
.....
Hier gehts zum ganzen Artikel
--------------------------------------------------------
Ein Kommentar dazu von Georg Ohs vom Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz

Zitat:
_...Mit Erstaunen mussten diese in letzter Zeit jedoch zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es in der Funktionärsriege
des VDSF inzwischen Sichtweisen gibt, die uns zu denken geben. Das fing zum Fischereitag in
München im September mit der für alle überraschenden Auflösung der 6er-Kommission des VDSF
an, obwohl noch längst nicht alles verhandelt ist und gipfelte in der Übermittlung eines total veränderten
VDSF-Entwurfs des bereits weitgehend abgestimmten Verschmelzungsvertrages an den
DAV. Dazwischen liegen Veröffentlichungen in VDSF-Publikationen vor mit Unwahrheiten zu
DAV-Verhandlungspositionen. Unsere Mitglieder stellen mit Verwunderung fest, dass sie diese
Kehrtwendungen in der Vergangenheit mehrfach praxisnah selbst erlebt haben. Für mich stellt sich
die Frage, ob diese Politik tatsächlich im Interesse der Angler liegt. In Rheinland-Pfalz haben wir
einschlägige negative Erfahrungen._

Zum Artikel
-------------------------------------------------------
Mitteilung von Günther Markstein zum aktuellen Stand der Verhandlungen (Dezember 2010)

Zitat:
_....Wo stehen wir bei den Fusionsverhandlungen?

Abgestimmt ist der Name – Deutscher Angelfischer Verband (DAFV), die paritätische Besetzung von 4 Vizepräsidenten, der Sitz der Hauptgeschäftsstelle in Berlin und wir sind uns einig über die Zeitschiene. Das heißt, wir wollen im vor uns liegenden Jahr abschließend die Voraussetzungen schaffen für eine Verschmelzung zu einem gemeinsamen Verband. Das ist bis jetzt alles. Der Inhalt der eminent wichtigen Satzung und des Verschmelzungsvertrages mit der Formulierung von angelfischereilichen Grundsätzen für den DAFV bedürfen noch intensiver Beratungen. Weitere Detailfragen werden in der Folge zu klären sein._ ....

Zum Artikel
--------------------------------------------------------
Nun Frage ich mich, wo da verbindliche Vereinbarungen in Form von Verträgen, unterschieben wurden, welche jetzt, deiner Meinung nach, sowie der Interpretation in der Veröffentlichung des VDSF zum Aussetzen der Fusionsverhandlungen führten....

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Laßt uns doch sachlich,im Interesse der deutschen Anglerschaft argumentieren.
Dieses sympathisieren(ohne konkrete Beweise) mit DAV oder VDSF,läßt uns einfach nicht weiterkommen.

Aber vorher:was wollen ,,Wir''denn eigentlich!So diese Frage nicht geklärt ist...der Rest nur Schall und Rauch ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Nabend,

Was wir wollen wurde doch schon mehrfach auf einen Punkt gebracht: 

Wir wollen einen Verband der in *erster* Linie unsere Interessen als Angler vertritt.Einen Verband der sich gegen unsinnige Verbote starkmacht. Einen Verband dessen primäres Ziel es* nicht* ist " Nur ein abgeschlagener Fisch - ist ein guter Fisch" !!


----------



## Achmin (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hallo,
wer erkannt hat, dass Verbandsfunktionäre auch Politiker sind, kann sich über ein derart jämmerliches Ergebnis bei der Bearbeitung eines für uns Angler so wichtigen Themas nicht wundern.
Der Standpunkt der Verhandlungsführer war wohl, wie in diesen Kreisen üblich, dass man einer Entscheidung nur dann zustimmt, wenn sie zum eigenen Vorteil gereicht. Da hier aus zwei Verbänden einer gemacht werden sollte, kann naturgemäß nicht jeder einen Vorteil davontragen.
Da läßt man lieber alles platzen. So wird zumindest die eigene Position gewahrt.
Gruß Achmin


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was wir wollen wurde doch schon mehrfach auf einen Punkt gebracht:
> 
> Wir wollen einen Verband der in *erster* Linie unsere Interessen als Angler vertritt.Einen Verband der sich gegen unsinnige Verbote starkmacht. Einen Verband dessen primäres Ziel es* nicht* ist " Nur ein abgeschlagener Fisch - ist ein guter Fisch" !!



Da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher,leider!Regionales Besitzdenken(teilweise auf Grund von Mangel an Möglichkeiten)....bewirken teilweise anderes denken!...welches ich sogar teilweise verstehe. 

Daher nochmal:
Was wollen ,,WIR''denn vertreten haben?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



			
				Achmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wer erkannt hat, dass Verbandsfunktionäre auch Politiker sind, kann sich über ein derart jämmerliches Ergebnis bei der Bearbeitung eines für uns Angler so wichtigen Themas nicht wundern.


Ja, das ärgert mich auch zu Tode....

*Und hier meine rein persönliche Meinung zu dem ganzen Unfug* (und ich habe extra sehr lange mit meiner Antwort gewartet, um meinen Blutdruck wieder auf eine Ebene zu bringen, die mir eine normale, mitteleuropäisch anerkannte Ausdrucksweise erlaubt!):

Mich ärgert auch, dass hier nicht einfach mal klargestellt wird, was Sache ist.

Aber wir werden dazu wieder mal nachfragen und dann wahrscheinlich wieder sehen, dass nur interpretationsfähige Antworten statt klarer Aussagen kommen.

Fakt ist, dass auch Herr Mohnert mir gegenüber in einem Telefonat zugegeben hat, dass KEIN gemeinsamer Satzungsentwurf bestanden hätte (kann ja auch jeder in allen VDSF- wie DAV-Landesverbänden bestätigen, der mit der Fusion zu tun hatte. Bis zum 07.01. diesen Jahres lagen immer 2 Entwürfe vor, einer vom DAV, einer vom VDFS, aber kein gemeinsamer).
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988

*Von daher ist all das, was der VDSF in seiner Stellungnahme schreibt, dass bezüglich der Satzung alles klar gewesen sein, schlicht unwahr (ich vermeide diesmal bewusst den Terminus "gelogen").*

Seit dem 07. Januar 2011!! (Treffen geschäftsführende Präsidien beider Verbände sowie die DAV-Leute der 12er-Kommission) gibt es nun *ein* Papier, *einen* Satzungsentwurf.

Dem wohl wirklich fast jeder zustimmen kann.

Allerdings akzeptierte nach unserem Wissen (wir werden das nachfragen) der VDSF da zwei Punkte nicht, weswegen der DAV bisher die gemeinsame Satzung nicht unterzeichnen konnte bzw. wollte - in allem anderen war man sich wohl weitgehend einig!!

*Zum einen soll das sein, dass der VDSF sich strikt weigert, den Begriff "Angeln" mit in die Satzung (In Punkt "Zweck des Verbandes") aufzunehmen *- warum auch immer. 
Obwohl in der Praxis klar nachgewiesen ist (z. B. DAV-Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt), dass dies KEIN Hindernis darstellt, bei der Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband (da dies immer wieder als Grund angeführt wurde vom VDSF-Präsidium).

Der zweite Punkt ist die Möglichkeit, auch mit Funktionären des Verbandes  Dienstverträge abzuschliessen. Obwohl diese Formulierung unseres Wissens nicht vom DAV kommt, sondern vom Finanzamt Berlin vorgegeben wurde, um nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu kollidieren.

Dass zudem dann das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF eigenmächtig die Verhandlungen aussetzt, um sich das Vorgehen dann erst später auf einer Sitzung genehmigen zu lassen - das scheinen sich die Landesverbände und Funktionäre des VDSF genauso gefallen zu lassen, wie die Landesverbandsvertreter des DAV, dass ihr Bundesverband hier keine klaren Worte zum Schreiben des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums  des VDSF findet.

*Wenn von JEDER Seite bisher betont wurde, dass die 12er-Kommission gut zusammen gearbeitet hat, müssten sich auf beiden Seiten eigentlich Funktionäre finden, welche das Vorgehen ihrer Bundesverbände nicht gutheissen, sich endlich mal ein Herz fassen, das Rückrat durchdrücken (sofern vorhanden) und aufstehen, um ihren Bundesverbänden zu sagen, dass das so nicht weitergehen kann.*

Wenn sich sowohl der Bundesverband VDSF wie dessen Landesverbände gefallen lassen, dass ohne Abstimmung in den Gremien die Verhandlungen ausgesetzt werden und damit jedes normale demokratische Vorgehen ad absurdum geführt, ist das deren Sache - spricht aber auch Bände in meinen Augen.

Denn letztlich kann das nur zweiererlei bedeuten, und nichts davon ist für uns Angler erfreulich:
1.: 
Die Funktionäre, Gremien und Landesverbände des VDSF tragen das Scheitern der Fusion aus den vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium genannten, konstruierten Gründen mit, obwohl diese vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF genannten Gründe klar nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.

2.:
Die Funktionäre, Gremien und Landesverbände des VDSF sind schlicht zu feige, sich gegen das undemokratische Gebahren ihres geschäftsführenden Präsidiums zu wehren und setzen dafür Interessen der Angler aufs Spiel.


Wenn sich Funktionäre des DAV gefallen lassen, dass ihr Verband nicht eindeutig klar macht macht, an Hand ja schliesslich vorliegender Papiere, dass das alles letztlich nicht an unüberbrückbaren Gegensätzen gescheitert ist, sondern nur am selbstherrlichen Handeln einer Gruppe um den VDSF-Präsidenten, können sie nicht erwarten, dass man ihnen den wirklichen Willen zu einer Fusion abnimmt, oder die Aussagen, wirklich etwas für Angler tun zu wollen..



Mich koxxx das alles dermaßen an, das erwachsene Männer und Frauen beider Seiten hier letztlich Spielchen auf dem Rücken von uns Anglern treiben.

Die hätten zusammen so vieles zu tun, was uns Anglern zu Gute kommen würde - von Anglerverboten in NWR/Dortmund/Envio, gesetzliche Verbote und Einschränkungen welche Angler gegenüber der restlichen Bevölkerung benachteiligt, und, und, und...

Statt dessen wird über die grüne Woche diskutiert - Wenn man nichts besseres zu tun hat, als vermutlich einige zehntausend Euro zu vepulvern (meines Wissens sogar mehr als 100.000 Euro), um sich da mit Politikern ablichten zu lassen und sichs ne Woche gutgehen zu lassen, freut es mich, dass die Anglerschaft das so bereitwillig mit ihren Beiträgen finanziert- Es scheint dann ja so gewünscht zu sein....



Man kennt meine Meinung zum VDSF und seinen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen und Leitlinien - dass ich da deswegen nicht enttäuscht bin,  da das alles eigentlich so zu erwarten war, ist also kein Wunder.

Ich teile viele (beileibe nicht alle) angelpolitischen Grundsätze des DAV - auch das ist bekannt. Aber dass sich die Funktionäre und Gremien des DAV da nicht eindeutig positionieren, um wirklich etwas für Angler zu erreichen, sondern statt dessen politisch-taktische Spielchen treiben - *Das zeigt, dass es in Sachen Verbände nicht um die Wahl eines guten Verbandes geht, sondern für uns Angler immer nur um die Wahl des nicht ganz so schlechten..*

*Es ist schlicht zum kotxxx................................*

Und die Angler lassen das alles mit sich machen und lassen sich das gefallen.............


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hallo Thomas,
hallo miteinander.

Der VDSF hat mit seiner Entscheidung eine eigentlich unüberrichbare Duftmarke gesetzt. Der DAV hat sich entschieden nur dezent dagegen anzustinken und übt sich stattdessen vorrangig in Diplomatie. So sehe ich die momentane Situation.
Hier im Forum befasst man sich über viele Postings mit Vergangenheitsbewältigung und der Schuldfrage. Ich halte das für weitgehend unproduktiv. Das ist bereits verschüttete Milch, wiedereinsammeln unmöglich.

Vorwärtsgerichtet: Welche Optionen tun sich auf?

Für mich sind zwei Lösungsstränge erkennbar. Entweder ich bin der Meinung eine Fusion sei von Übel. Dann ist jetzt die Zeit , die Entscheidung des VDSF zu stärken und den „Deckel“ drauf zu setzen - Ende der Fusionsverhandlungen.

Oder ich bin der Meinung, dass die Fusion weiter wünschenswert ist. Dann muss ich weiter verhandeln. Dafür hat sich offensichtlich der DAV entschieden.
 Was ich nur nicht verstehe, ist die Art wie der DAV diese Entscheidung kommuniziert. Er bringt sich dadurch – wie ich finde – unnötig in eine schlechte Verhandlungsposition. Um den VDSF wieder an den Tisch zu bekommen muss der DAV über den bisherigen Verhandlungsrahmen hinausgehende Angebote machen. Und um die Position des DAV noch weiter zu verschlechtern hat er sich in seiner öffentlichen Erklärung auch noch einen engen Zeitrahmen gesetzt um erfolgreich zu sein.
Ehrlich gesagt ich versteh es nicht. Entweder ist die DAV-Führungsmannschaft derart unbedarft, dass sie sich ohne Not selber schwächt (was ich vermute) oder es steckt noch was anderes dahinter, das den DAV treibt und eine kurzfristige Fusion unausweichlich notwendig erscheinen lässt.

Seltsam.


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Der VDSF hat mit seiner Entscheidung eine eigentlich unüberrichbare Duftmarke gesetzt.


Nicht der VDSF als solcher!! 
Das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF!!
Schafft Fakten und muss sich das erst noch genehmigen lassen!



> Der DAV hat sich entschieden nur dezent dagegen anzustinken und übt sich stattdessen vorrangig in Diplomatie


Auch nicht der DAV als solcher!!
Allerdings ist auf Grund der Zeit bis zur Antwort zu vermuten, dass da vorher wenigstens Gremien mit eingebunden wurden (was das rumeiern in keinster Weise besser macht).


Was ich so zum kotxen finde ist, dass es in der Sache kaum unüberbrückbare Dinge gibt, ausser dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF nicht den Begriff "Angeln" mit in der Satzung will - FÜR EINEN ANGLERVERBAND!!

Und die Funktionäre und Gremien des VDSF lassen sich das von ihrer  Bundesverbandsspitze gefallen.

Und die Funktionäre und Gremien des DAV lassen sich gefallen, dass da rumgeeiert wird, statt dass mal klare Ansagen kommen.

*Und Funktionäre und Gremien BEIDER Verbände trauen sich da tatsächlich hinzustehen und zu behaupten, im Interesse der Angler zu handeln.....*

Und das ist erst mal der Punkt, an dem ich mich ausklinbke, da ich sonst definitiv wieder sehr klare Worte suchen und finden werde, die man schnell auch als Polemik auslegen könnte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Kann mich doch nicht beherrschen...


> Ehrlich gesagt ich versteh es nicht. Entweder ist die DAV-Führungsmannschaft derart unbedarft, dass sie sich ohne Not selber schwächt (was ich vermute) oder es steckt noch was anderes dahinter, das den DAV treibt und eine kurzfristige Fusion unausweichlich notwendig erscheinen lässt.


Der VDSF legte Wert darauf, das in der geplanten Zeit (Ende 2011) zu schaffen - in meinen Augen nur um Druck zu schaffen und um damit seine Wünsche (dass z. B. nicht das Wort "Angeln" in der Satzung bei Zweck des Verbandes auftauchen soll) durchzudrücken.

Der DAV sagte IMMER, dass eine Fusion nicht vom Zeitrahmen, sondern von Inhalten abhängt.

Beides überall nachlesbar...

Dass aber das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF gerne mal "Ansichten" (ich vermeide wiederum bewusst die Termini "Lügen" oder "Gerüchte")  streut - auch und gerade in seinen Gremien, ist nun beileibe auch nichts Neues..


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich zitier mich ungern selbst(aber einmal darf ich das auch)






Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es scheint ja beim VDSF einige Standpunkte zu geben, von denen man partout nicht weg will.
> 
> Zitat(aus Stellungnahme zur Beendigung der Fusionsverhandlungen)
> "Das *geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF* setzt wegen dieser *nicht  zielführenden Diskussionen* und der negativen Darstellung des VDSF in der  Öffentlichkeit die Verhandlungen mit dem DAV aus und stellt fest, dass  man auf diese Art und Weise* weder inhaltlich* noch formell mit dem  Fusionspartner umgehen kann, wenn man eine Vereinigung wirklich will."
> ...



und darum



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Japp.
> 
> Und dafür müssen wohl die Köpfe derer rollen, die das verhindern.



Also Leute. 
Wenn ihr eine Fusion wollt, wählt das VDSF Präsidium, und besonders den Präsidenten ab. 
Nur dann wird es einen "*Angler*verband" in DE geben können.#6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hallo,

nochmal: Der VDSF hat faktisch die Fusionsverhandlungen für beendet erklärt.
Und der DAV erklärt, dass er trotzdem weitermachen will.

Um welchen Preis und warum?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Moin in die Runde,
ich sehe das etwas anders.
Für das weitere Vorgehen sowie der Wertung des Geschehenen ist es von bedeutender Wichtigkeit, klarzustellen, was zum Scheitern der Verhandlungen geführt hat, da hier doch einige der Meinung sind, man hätte sich seitens des DAV nicht an Abmachungen gehalten bzw. "Vertragsbruch" begangen.

Über die Gründe, warum die Stellungnahme des DAV so zaghaft in der Lesart ist, kann man nur mutmaßen.
Auch ich hätte mir mehr Schärfe in dem Papier gewünscht... 

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich froh darüber, dass die Fusion in der Form nun erst einmal in weite Ferne gerückt ist.
Die derzeitigen Strukturen sowie die personelle Besetzung auf beiden Seiten lassen das einfach nicht zu.

Und vllt. beginnt ja in Kürze die Bewegung von der Basis aus....
denn wie desöfteren festgestellt:
Die Angler in Ost und West unterscheidet nichts.

Gruß
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Und der DAV erklärt, dass er trotzdem weitermachen will.
> 
> Um welchen Preis und warum?



Weil EIN gemeinsamer Verband besser gegenüber der Politik auftreten kann - das waren für BEIDE Seiten die Aussage, warum sie fusionieren sollen.

Und damit hatten sie recht - und haben es immer noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Für das weitere Vorgehen sowie der Wertung des Geschehenen ist es von bedeutender Wichtigkeit, klarzustellen, was zum Scheitern der Verhandlungen geführt hat, da hier doch einige der Meinung sind, man hätte sich seitens des DAV nicht an Abmachungen gehalten bzw. "Vertragsbruch" begangen.


Das sehe ich genauso, und genau deswegen krieg ich auch die Hirnkrätze bei dem taktisch/politischen rumeiern des DAV.

Es liegt doch alles nachweisbar, schriftlich vor.

Also ALLES veröffentlichen und ALLE informieren, was die tatsächlichen Fakten für das Scheitern sind...

Nur dann kann es überhaupt gelingen, einen starken, gemeinsamen Anglerverband überhaupt einmal zu bekommen, bei dem auch das Wort Angeln dann mal wenigstens in der Satzung auch vorkommt.....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hallo Rene



Blauzahn schrieb:


> .Die Angler in Ost und West unterscheidet nichts.


 
Diese Aussage dürfte richtig sein. Aber: Die Angler aus dem Norden und dem tiefen Süd unterscheiden sich fundamental.
@ Blauzahn
Ich gehe übrigens davon aus, dass sich die Thüringer auch und speziell in dieser Frage der Südschiene zurechnen.

Das nur als Protokollnotiz. Wieso und warum - gehört nicht in diesen Thread. Hat was mit den unterschiedlichen fischereilichen Entwicklungen und Traditionen in den einzelnen Regionen zu tun. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

guten Morgen zusammen,
leider ist es so, dass beide Stellungnahmen Anlass zu Spekulationen geben, das führt zu teilweise hitzigen Diskusionen und schadet der gesamten Anglerschaft. 
Es wäre wünschenswert, dass beide Parteien mal Tacheles reden und nicht dieses nebulöse Rumgeeiere. Wenn von Änderungswünschen die Rede ist, sollten diese auch benannt sein.


----------



## ivo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Was ich empörenswert finde ist die Tatsache das sich die Verbandsvertreter des DAV weigern in ihren Landesverbänden eine Mitgliederabstimmung durchzuführen. Man möchte eine "Revolution von oben". Unglaublich, wir sind nicht mehr bei Bismarck. Aber warum tun sie es nicht? Meiner Meinung haben sie Angst mit der ganzen Sache zu scheitern.


----------



## Luku (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



ivo schrieb:


> Was ich empörenswert finde ist die Tatsache das sich die Verbandsvertreter des DAV weigern in ihren Landesverbänden eine Mitgliederabstimmung durchzuführen. Man möchte eine "Revolution von oben". Unglaublich, wir sind nicht mehr bei Bismarck. Aber warum tun sie es nicht? Meiner Meinung haben sie Angst mit der ganzen Sache zu scheitern.





so ist unsere demokratie.
ist wie in der politik. 
man kann nicht dauernd das volk für irgendwelche entscheidungen befragen.

das ergebnis einer abstimmung im DAV kennt doch jeder.


----------



## ivo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Luku schrieb:


> das ergebnis einer abstimmung im DAV kennt doch jeder.



Warum handelt man dann nicht nach diesem Ergebnis?



Und ob man hier fragen kann. Hier besteht m.M. sogar die Pflicht. Der Verband wird mit Mitgliedsbeiträgen finanziert. Da hat das Mitglied dann auch das Recht persönlich zu sagen ob der Verband aufgelöst wird oder nicht. Jeder soll frei entscheiden ob er in einem Anglerverband bleiben möchte oder zu einem reinrassigen Naturschutzverband wechseln will.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> guten Morgen zusammen,
> leider ist es so, dass beide Stellungnahmen Anlass zu Spekulationen geben, das führt zu teilweise hitzigen Diskusionen und schadet der gesamten Anglerschaft.
> Es wäre wünschenswert, dass beide Parteien mal Tacheles reden und nicht dieses nebulöse Rumgeeiere. Wenn von Änderungswünschen die Rede ist, sollten diese auch benannt sein.



Man muss nicht besonders spekulieren. Man muss nur die Stellungnahme des VDSF richtig interprtieren.

Zitat:
_Das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF setzt wegen dieser nicht  zielführenden Diskussionen und der negativen Darstellung des VDSF in der  Öffentlichkeit die Verhandlungen mit dem DAV aus und stellt fest, dass  man auf diese Art und Weise weder inhaltlich noch formell mit dem  Fusionspartner umgehen kann, wenn man eine Vereinigung wirklich will. _

Man muss hinterfragen, warum der VDSF das Licht der Öffentlichkeit scheut. Einen Imageverlust hat sich der VDSF durch sein Verhalten in der Kommunikation nach außen selbst zuzuschreiben und damit auch noch allen Kritikern Recht gegeben. Ein Verband, der lautere Absichten hegt, muss die Öffentlichkeit nicht scheuen, sondern kann laut und mit breiter Brust argumentieren. Es sei denn, dass weiß man nicht, die wahren Absichten lassen dies nicht zu. 
Was der VDSF hier fordert ist m.M. nach nichts anderes, als Verhandlungen hinter verschlossenen Türen um den Gremien ein dem Planspiel entsprechendes Papier zum Abnicken zu geben. Das muss dann mit angeln nicht unbedingt sehr viel zu tun haben. 

Dazu passt auch genau dieses hier:
_
Zitat:
Das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF empfiehlt dem Gesamtpräsidium,  dem Verbandsausschuss und der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF diese  Position zu bestätigen._

Auch hier wird klar, dass die Aussetzung der Verhandlung nicht vom VDSF insgesamt beschlossen wurde, sondern eben nur im Präsidium. Dieses fordert nun, dass die VDSF Gremien das abnicken. Da ist noch nichtmal Platz für Diskussionen innerhalb des VDSF.

Weiter ist zu beachten, dass der VDSF die Fusion nicht als grundsätzlich gescheitert ansieht, sondern die Verhandlungen aussetzt. Aussetzen beinhaltet jedoch die ausdrückliche Möglichkeit, an den Verhandlungstisch zurückzukehren. 
Dies jedoch nur unter der Bedingung des Ausschlusses der Öffentlichkeit. 

Ich mag das nicht als Erpressungsversuch bezeichnen, aber der VDSF lässt hier die Muskeln spielen um seine Position durchzudrücken. Es sind jedoch die Muskeln eines sehr alten Verbandes, dessen Fitness man anzweifeln darf. Man sollte also zwischen Bluff und Bedrohung abwägen. 

Das erste Muskelspiel, die einseitige Auflösung der 12er Komission, ist schonmal als Bluff erkannt worden. Und auch diese Aussetzung wird sich als solcher erweisen.

Der DAV bietet hoffentlich weiter, so dass der VDSF bald seine Karten aufdecken oder tatsächlich passen muss.

Ungeachtet aller sachlichen Differenzen reicht mir alleine schon die Vorgehensweise des VDSF, um diesen als Vertretung der Angler zu disqualifizieren. Und hier meine ich insbesondere das amtierende Präsidium.

Fürsprecher des VDSF, die sich mit solchen Ränkespielen identifizieren können und wollen, mögen das anders sehen. 

Und so gehe ich absolut konform mit denjenigen, die als Grundvoraussetzung für weitere Verhandlungen den Austausch des Präsidiums gegen frische und objektive Anglerorientierte Funktionäre ansehen. 

Es wäre dem VDSF als Institution zu wünschen, das er das hinbekommt. Die Öffentlichkeit wird er jedenfalls nicht mehr los und die bisherige, jahrzehntelange Politik könnte das Grab dieses Verbandes werden. 

Dem DAV wünsche ich ein wenig mehr Mumm, sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren. Die Politik dieses Verbandes ist deutlich anglerfreundlicher und auch wenn sich natürlich VDSF-Verbündete noch in der Öffentlichkeit präsenter zeigen, so wird eine anglerfreundliche Politik und Ausrichtung sehr viele Angler mitreißen und zum Umdenken bewegen.
*
Man muss sich halt nur den Ruck geben und laut werden. Kompetenz, Sachverstand und Politik des DAV stimmen. Also kein Grund für leise Töne. *


----------



## a.bu (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Tut mir leid das ich so blöd nachfrage, hab leider nicht alles gelesen. Aber warum will der VDSF das Wort Angler nicht in der Satzung haben?! Wie möchte man seine Mitglieder dann benennen, Fischfänger,Gewässerbetreter oder Wasserliebende Naturfreunde? So langsam verstehe ich den ganzen Mist nicht mehr.
Und übrigens, ich als Urwessi fühle mich im alten Ossiverband sau wohl und hab dem VDSF hier in S-H ohne eine Träne zu vergießen den Rücken gekehrt.
*Fusion unter diesen Umständen...NEIN DANKE!!!*

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



a.bu schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das ich so blöd nachfrage, hab leider nicht alles gelesen. Aber warum will der VDSF das Wort Angler nicht in der Satzung haben?! Wie möchte man seine Mitglieder dann benennen, Fischfänger,Gewässerbetreter oder Wasserliebende Naturfreunde?



Frag mal per Mail beim VDSF Vorstand . . .:m


----------



## ivo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@a.bu

Schau mal hier. Der aktuelle Entwurf ist nicht öffentlich, dürfte sich m.M. jedoch nur marginal unterscheiden.


----------



## Luku (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

genau dies könnte mal jeder machen...

seinen unmut per mail dem vdsf mitteilen.

ich habs mal gemacht...

bin auf die resonanz gespannt. (habe da keine grosse hoffnung ne antwort zu bekommen)

so auf die frage warum man dann vom DAV die fusion will...gegen seinen mitgliedern

ka. 
aber ist doch alles demokratisch legitimiert.
gibts in der DAV satzung ein recht auf  "volksabstimmung" ?  

i sag doch ..is wie in der politik...keiner will / wollte den euro und nun haben wir ihn...


----------



## a.bu (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Danke Ivo, es ist ja nur ein Bruchteil des Entwurfes zu sehen aber der reicht mir um zu sehen wie man im VDSF Präsidium tickt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Rene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit Fischer am Inn (komischer Vorname |wavey: )
in Thüringen läuft es auch unter der VDSF Struktur gut, was mir unsere Vereinskontakte dorthin bestätigen.
Das ist aber weniger das Verdienst des Bundesverbandes, sondern vielmehr der Personen in den Landes- sowie Regionalverbänden.
Demnach hat diese Randnotiz mit der hier diskutierten Sache wenig zu tun. 
Gut aber, dass du darauf hinweist, denn es sind nicht die Verbände mit ihren Mitgliedern, sondern die handelnden Präsidien und Personen, welche nicht zusammen kommen.

@Thomas,
je länger ich über die Verlautbarung des DAV nachdenke (habe ich gerade bei einem Korkgriff an der Drechselbank gemacht ) komme ich zum Schluss, dass diese Formulierung doch nicht so verkehrt ist. 
Die Fakten gehören "derzeit" noch nicht in die Öffentlichkeit, hinter den Kulissen wird jedoch "Klartext" gesprochen, (wie ein mir vorliegendes Schreiben des DAV bestätigt).
Ausserdem ist, wie in anderen Beiträgen schon angeklungen, die Brandenburger Position hier wohl "Kriegsentscheidend" und wird sicher noch für Überraschungen sorgen.

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Die Fakten gehören "derzeit" noch nicht in die Öffentlichkeit, hinter den Kulissen wird jedoch "Klartext" gesprochen, (wie ein mir vorliegendes Schreiben des DAV bestätigt).


Sorry, wie schon gesagt:
Mich kotxt diese rumgeeire an, egal von welcher Seite aus.

Wegen mir sollen die in den Verbände in den Gremien auch ohne die Angler zu fragen abstimmen.

ABER:
Die Angler haben ein Recht, zuerst einmal informiert zu sein, über alles was vorgeht. 

Damit sie auch dann ihr demokratisches Recht wahrnehmen können, ihre Funktionäre für ein möglicherweise nicht gewolltes Abstimmungsergebnis abzuwählen.

Nur darum geht es mir zuerst mal:
*Dass dieses Rumgesülze aufhört und endlich ehrlich und vor allem umfassend!! informiert wird!!!*

Von allen Seiten!

Wenn das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF um Präsident Mohnert nicht will, dass in der Satzung bei Zweck des Verbandes steht, dass "alle Formen waidgrechten Angelns gesichert werden sollen", dann sollen die  öffentlich dazu stehen und nicht rumschwafeln davon, dass die Satzung schon durch gewesen wäre - war sie deswegen nie!

Und der DAV soll klar sagen, dass sie eine Satzung nicht unterschreiben werden, wenn da nicht bei Zweck des Verbandes steht, dass "alle Formen waidgerechten Angeln gesichert werden sollen".

Und wenn der VDSF nicht will, dass eine vom Finanzamt in Berlin vorgebene Formulierung in die Satzung kommt, sollen sie genau diesen Fakt öffentlich machen.

Und wenn der DAV genau deswegen die Satzung dann nicht unterschreiben will, weil sich der VDSF da verweigert, sollen sie das öffentlich sagen.

Ist doch ganz einfach, was soll das sülzen und rumeiern?


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Wegen mir sollen die in den Verbändne in den Gremien auch ohne die Angler zu fragen abstimmen.
> ...
> Damit sie auch dann ihr demokratisches Recht wahrnehmen können, ihre Funktionäre für ein möglicherweise nicht gewolltes Abstimmungsergebnis abzuwählen.
> ...



Zu ersterem: Nein, bei solch weitreichenden Entscheidungen wie einer Fusion müssen die Mitglieder befragt werden. Das ist bei Parteien so und auch in anderen Gremien. 

Weil zweiteres nach der getroffenen Entscheidung nichts mehr bringen wird.

Wobei ich Dir grundsätzlich Recht gebe, dass nur Klartext dazu führen kann sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. 
Aber ich muss jetzt erstmal weg. Wir stimmen nämlich heute in Berlin in einem Volksentscheid über unser Wasser ab. Da geht es auch um so ein rumeiern und mauscheln
http://berliner-wassertisch.net/content/aktuell/aktuell.php

Gruß

Tomasz

Nachtrag: Wir stimmen übrigens darüber ab, ob Verträge und Nebenabreden der Politik mit der Wirtschaft offen gelegt werden sollen. Igendwie auch zum hiesigen Thema passend.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hallo DAVler,


ich verstehe schön langsam überhaupt nicht mehr was Ihr hier inszeniert. Der VDSF will nicht mehr verhandeln, der DAV hingegen schon. Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, dass die Position des DAV dadurch besser wird, dass aus Reihen des DAV Schmähungen in Richtung VDSF ausgesandt werden? Seltsame Verhandlungsstrategie. … Andersrum: Um so besser kann man nachher jammern, und das passt dann wieder …

Habe die Ehre
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Zu ersterem: Nein, bei solch weitreichenden Entscheidungen wie einer Fusion müssen die Mitglieder befragt werden. Das ist bei Parteien so und auch in anderen Gremien.


Das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF (nicht der VDSF insgesamt!) hat ja auch ohne Abstimmung in den Gremien die Verhandlungen ausgesetzt und will sich das *nachträglich* so abstimmen lassen - wird wohl dann satzungsgemäß sein...

Und auch beim DAV gehe ich davon aus, dass die Landesverbände satzungsgemäß handeln, wenn sie das nicht von allen Mitgliedern, sondern von den Gremien abstimmen lassen.

Gerade deswegen nochmal:
*Offene, ehrliche Information der Angler und kein Rumeiern und Rumgesülze mehr.*

Von beiden Seiten!


PS:


> Nachtrag: Wir stimmen übrigens darüber ab, ob Verträge und Nebenabreden der Politik mit der Wirtschaft offen gelegt werden sollen. Igendwie auch zum hiesigen Thema passend.


Ist das jetzt "schön" zu sehen, dass das nicht nur bei  Anglern so ist???


----------



## ivo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo DAVler,
> 
> 
> ich verstehe schön langsam überhaupt nicht mehr was Ihr hier inszeniert. Der VDSF will nicht mehr verhandeln, der DAV hingegen schon. Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, dass die Position des DAV dadurch besser wird, dass aus Reihen des DAV Schmähungen in Richtung VDSF ausgesandt werden? Seltsame Verhandlungsstrategie. … Andersrum: Um so besser kann man nachher jammern, und das passt dann wieder …
> ...




Das kommt daher, dass unsere Verbandsvertreter sich eine Übernahme vorstellen können. Die einfachen Mitglieder wollen das aber nicht. Also schmähen wir weiter.


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo DAVler,
> 
> 
> ich verstehe schön langsam überhaupt nicht mehr was Ihr hier inszeniert. Der VDSF will nicht mehr verhandeln, der DAV hingegen schon. Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, dass die Position des DAV dadurch besser wird, dass aus Reihen des DAV Schmähungen in Richtung VDSF ausgesandt werden? Seltsame Verhandlungsstrategie. … Andersrum: Um so besser kann man nachher jammern, und das passt dann wieder …
> ...



So diese Worte vom VDSF kommen würden,wäre mir einiges klarer.
Denn um die Sache selbst(Angelinteressen)geht es ja garnicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Nein ivo, das kommt daher, dass bis jetzt nur das geschäftsführende Präsidium ohne Abstimmung in den eigenen Gremien die Verhandlungen  ausgesetzt hat und nicht "der VDSF" als solcher...

Es gibt auch beim VDSF genügend Vernünftige - wie beim DAV - die zusammen einen starken *Angler*verband wollen und kein Rumgesülze und Rumgeeiere.

Nur haben die Vernünftigen da nicht das sagen bwz. trauen es sich eben nicht.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Ist das jetzt "schön" zu sehen, dass das nicht nur bei  Anglern so ist???



Oller Schwarzseher.
Es ist natürlich nicht schön zu sehen|kopfkrat. Gut dagegen ist, dass es zeigt, dass man nicht alles im stillen Kämmerlein ausmachen kann, sondern das es Mittel und Wege gibt, in diesem Fall z.B. die Politik zu zwingen die Mauscheleien offen zu legen. Es müssen sich nur genug Menschen finden, die sich einig sind#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Thomas, hier will keiner einen VDSF geführten Naturschutzverband. Weshalb die Basis gegen ein Übernahme ist. Egal in welch schönes Papier es von unseren Verbandsvertretern verpackt wird. Nur leider ignorieren diese den Wunsch der Basis geflissentlich.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



ivo schrieb:


> Thomas, hier will keiner einen VDSF geführten Naturschutzverband. Weshalb die Basis gegen ein Übernahme ist. Egal in welch schönes Papier es von unseren Verbandsvertretern verpackt wird. Nur leider ignorieren diese den Wunsch der Basis geflissentlich.



Richtig!!! So sehr ich mir auch einen gemeinsamen Verband wünschen würde, der die Interessen aller Angler vertritt... Solange mir keiner die Sorgen nimmt, dass das was wir uns hier z.B. in Brandenburg an Angelmöglichkeiten für alle Angler gemeinsam aufgebaut haben, nach einer Fussion in die gleiche Kleinstaaterei und in die gleichen Einschränkungen mündet wie in vielen Gegenden der alten Bundesländer, dann werde ich einer Fusion nicht zustimmen wollen. Ihr könnt es gerne Besitzstandsdenken nennen, aber was einfach gut ist muss ich nicht zum schlechten ändern. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zusser (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



ivo schrieb:


> Thomas, hier will keiner einen VDSF geführten Naturschutzverband. Weshalb die Basis gegen ein Übernahme ist. Egal in welch schönes Papier es von unseren Verbandsvertretern verpackt wird. Nur leider ignorieren diese den Wunsch der Basis geflissentlich.



Ich verstehe die Fusion genau so wie du es schreibst.

Die DAV-Obrigkeit legt großen Wert darauf, dass sich ihr Verband mit dem wesentlich größeren VDSF vereinigt.
Der DAV-Stammtisch will genau das nicht. Als Gründe dagegen sehe ich diffuse Ängste dass mit der Fusion alles schlimmer wird.

Der VDSF verhandelt seit Jahren und jetzt wo auf der oberen Ebene vieles in trockenen Tüchern ist, stellt sich heraus dass der DAV-Vorstand nicht das verhandelt hat, was seine Landesverbände und Stammtische wollen.
Inzwischen hat das auch der VDSF mitbekommen und erstmal hingeworfen.

Thema durch.

Ganz offensichtlich braucht der VFDS den DAV nicht. Umgekehrt scheint es aber so zu sein, dass der DAV sehr wohl die Fusion braucht oder das zumindest glaubt.

Warum? Keine Ahnung. Ich kann nur spekulieren:
Vieleicht braucht der DAV deshalb Verbündete, weil er das Modell des Gewässerpools gefährdet sieht?
Ich habe gelesen, dass manche der verkauften Gewässer bereits dem NABU geschenkt oder verkauft wurden. Das könnte durchaus Schule machen. Ob langfristig in diesen Gewässern geangelt werden darf, kann bezweifelt werden.
Genauso wäre es, wenn die Gewässer im Laufe der Zeit privatisiert würden. Ob die privaten Besitzer ihre Seen dann dem DAV für kleines Geld weiterverpachten, ist zumindest auch fraglich.
Sollte damit der Gewässerpool wegbrechen, hätte der DAV ein echtes Problem.
Hier könnte der Grund liegen, dass der DAV unbedingt ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband werden möchte. (Siehe DAV-Stellungnahme)

Wie gesagt, alles nur Spekulation!
Wer mir bessere Gründe für die von der DAV-Leitung  angestrebten Vereinigung nennen kann, möge das tun.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...
> Wie gesagt, alles nur Spekulation!
> Wer mir bessere Gründe für die von der DAV-Leitung  angestrebten Vereinigung nennen kann, möge das tun.



Im Interesse aller Angler mit einer gemeinsamen Stimme sprechen vielleicht#c.

So ist es uns DAV-Mitgliedern jedenfalls immer verkauft worden und so halte ich es eigentlich auf für richtig, wenn es denn dafür eine gemeinsame Grundlage geben würde. Gibt es aber anscheinend nicht. 
Der Rest von Dir ist, wie Du es ja selbst auch festgestellt hast, reine Spekulation. Jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht, warum der DAV den VdSF und seine angelpolitischen Richtlinien brauchen sollte|kopfkrat.
Und solange es keine neuen Fakten dazu gibt ist, bleibt das alles reine Spekulation. Also lasst und doch weiter damit leben, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Verbände, mit unterschiedlichen Einzelinteressen gibt. Hat doch bis jetzt auch geklappt. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner ist das angeln, Punkt. Und wenn es da in einzelnen Punkten Gemeinsamkeiten gibt, so kann man doch in diesen Punkten immer noch mit einer Stimme sprechen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Tomasz

Volle Zustimmung für Deine letzten drei postings. 

Nur so kann man es nach der Auswertung aller vorliegenden Fakten und ohne Verbandsbrille sehen. 

Ich würde sogar noch einen kleinen Schritt weitergehen und behaupten, dass der VDSF den DAV braucht. Nicht um die Zahl der Mitglieder wegen, sondern um eine Alternative auszumerzen.
Eine Alternative, die den VDSF garantiert in Zukunft eine Menge Mitglieder kostet.

Denn je mehr und länger man recherchiert, je mehr man mit VDSF Vereinen spricht, um so mehr hört man Unmut und Unzufriedenheit. 
Leider kommt hier kein Prinz, der die Vereine aus einem über 40jährigen Dornröschenschlaf wachküsst. Es ist eher so wie das erwachen aus einem Jahrzenhtelangen Koma. 

Wenn die VDSF Vereine es nicht schaffen in Ihrem Verband einen Umbruch zu erwirken, und der DAV offensiver vorgeht,
dann findet die Fusion auf kaltem Wege statt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

richtig Thomasz,
lass uns aufhören zu spekulieren und nach Schuligen zu suchen. 
Vor allem lasst uns aufhören neue Grenzen zwischen Ost u.West oder Nord gegen Süd zu bauen.
Wir sind alle Angler, dass bezeichne ich nicht als den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, sondern den größten.
Es gibt jetzt wichtigere Dinge, z.B die Dortmunder Geschichte.
Darüber zu diskutieren bringt jetzt mehr


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt jetzt wichtigere Dinge, z.B die Dortmunder Geschichte.
> Darüber zu diskutieren bringt jetzt mehr



Schon passiert:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> So diese Worte vom VDSF kommen würden,wäre mir einiges klarer.
> Denn um die Sache selbst(Angelinteressen)geht es ja garnicht.



|rolleyesso manches Mal dünkt es mich, sie kämen...:m


Vielleicht liegt es am Selbstverständnis des VdSF als Verband der Verbände ja eigentlich die Angler nicht zu brauchen#c
Wäre jedenfalls dann etwas logischer.
ABer ihr habt recht, spekulieren bringt uns nicht weiter und das letzte Wort ist da noch lange nicht gesprochen, weder mit der offensichtlich bewusst seichten Stellungnahme des DAV noch mit der Suche nach einem starken Verband.

Für mich ist wichtig, dass damit die Option Groß schluckt Klein vom Tisch ist. 
Entweder warten wir auf die natürliche Auslese oder es gibt einen irgendwie gearteten Aufstand von unten. Ist politisch gesehen ja gerade welt weit in.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

:m:m:m

Sehr gut illustriert.#6


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

#d#d#d
Tja liebe Redaktion, fast wären wir uns mal einig gewesen und dann sowas|kopfkrat.
Das Recht der Menschen eine menschenfeindlichen Diktatur zu stürzen und einen Demokratisierungsprozeß einzuleiten mit den Vorgängen rund um den VdSF zu vergleichen finde ich persönlich ausgesprochen geschmacklos, beleidigend und verharmlost die Vorgänge in den Dikaturen dieser Welt|bigeyes. 
Ich finds auch nicht lustig|uhoh:. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Rheinländer in der Narrenzeit.

Nachdenklich

Tomasz


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Nun übertreib mal nicht gleich und interpretier` da zuviel rein.

Ich sehe den Vergleich beschränkt auf auf* niederes Volk <- vs. -> selbstherrliche Obrigkeit* und gut iss . . . 

Kein Volksaufstand deswegen bitte.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun übertreib mal nicht gleich und interpretier` da zuviel rein.
> 
> Ich sehe den Vergleich beschränkt auf auf* niederes Volk <- vs. -> selbstherrliche Obrigkeit* und gut iss . . .
> 
> Kein Volksaufstand deswegen bitte.



Mag sein, dass ich übertreibe, aber ich mahne seit Wochen mehr Sachlichkeit in der Diskusion an und bitte auf Beleidigungen und Populismus zu verzichten.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809

Und jetzt, wo man eine sachliche Debatte führen könnte, kommt sowas ins Spiel. Sorry aber da bin ich vielleicht zu humorlos um da sachlich weiter zu streiten. Aber ich bin ja wie schon gesagt auch kein Rheinländer und eigentlich auch kein VdSF-Mitglied. Also was gehts mich an. Viel Spaß noch|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## raubangler (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Das Recht der Menschen eine menschenfeindlichen Diktatur zu stürzen und einen Demokratisierungsprozeß einzuleiten mit den Vorgängen rund um den VdSF zu vergleichen finde ich persönlich ausgesprochen geschmacklos, beleidigend und verharmlost die Vorgänge in den Dikaturen dieser Welt|bigeyes.
> ...



wieso, war mubarak etwa nicht auch ehrenamtlich taetig?
und mubarak war auch immer gegen c&r!


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Moin Moin,


ivo schrieb:


> Weshalb die Basis gegen ein Übernahme ist. Egal in welch schönes Papier es von unseren Verbandsvertretern verpackt wird. Nur leider ignorieren diese den Wunsch der Basis geflissentlich.



wie kommst Du auf diese Aussage und redest davon das die Basis keine Fusion will ?
Selbst hier im AB beteiligen sich nur zwischen 18 und 63 User an den Diskusionen in den verschiedenen Thread´s . Von 93075 Mitglieder des AB´s sind das gerade mal 0,02-0,07 % also weit weit weg von einer Basis. Im Unkehrschluß müßte das dann bedeuten , das zwischen 99,93 % und 99,98 % eine Fusion so wie sie geplant war wollte und auch mit den Standpunkten des VDSF klar gekommen sind

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## ivo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Das hat mir Gott in einer ruhigen Minute mal mitgeteilt.:q:q:q



Davon ab kenne ich die Meinung in meinem Verein und ich war dabei als mein Regionalverband die Mitgliederabstimmung beschlossen hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müssten es drei Gegenstimmen bei ca 130 Delegierten gewesen sein. Der Rest war für eine Abstimmung. Die Stimmung zu dem Thema war entsprechend. 

Wenn so viele zustimmen würden an der Basis könnte der DAV ja ohne Bedenken eine allgemeine Abstimmung durchführen. Warum tut er es wohl nicht?


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Tomasz:

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn ich mit meinem -sicherlich klar als satirisch gemeint zu erkennenden- Bild unsachlich, geschmacklos und beleidigend auf Dich wirke. Das ist beileibe nicht meine Absicht.
Es bezog sich lediglich, und das denke ich, war klar zu erkennen, auf meinen Satz _>>Entweder warten wir auf die natürliche Auslese oder es gibt einen irgendwie gearteten Aufstand von unten.<<_
Und genau dazu stehe ich auch weiterhin in der Sache und hoffe, dass Du diese These als diskutierenswert empfindest.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Michael:
Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass eine überwältigende Mehrheit von Anglern in Deutschland, egal welchem Verband zugehörig, eine Fusion zu einem einzigen starken Anglerverband begrüßen würde.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Tomasz:
> 
> Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn ich mit meinem -sicherlich klar als satirisch gemeint zu erkennenden- Bild unsachlich, geschmacklos und beleidigend auf Dich wirke. Das ist beileibe nicht meine Absicht.
> ...



Angesichts solcher Äußerungen im Vorfeld habe ich dies eben nicht als satirisch emfinden können:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie bei Stuttgart21 oder jetzt in Ägypten und Tunesien werden sich  Politik, Verbände und Lobbyisten daran gewöhnen müssen, dass eben nicht  mehr alles an der Bevölkerung vorbei einfach durchgedrückt werden kann..



Ich bin weiß Gott für viele Späße zu haben. Aber dieses Thema ist ernst genug und es sollte nicht in unserem Interesse sein, bestehende Gräben noch weiter zu vertiefen und Leute vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Zumal ich es eben auch geschmacklos finde.
Dennoch, ich persönlich kann gut mit der Entschuldigung leben#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## sambalothar (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Richtig!!! So sehr ich mir auch einen gemeinsamen Verband wünschen würde, der die Interessen aller Angler vertritt... Solange mir keiner die Sorgen nimmt, dass das was wir uns hier z.B. in Brandenburg an Angelmöglichkeiten für alle Angler gemeinsam aufgebaut haben, nach einer Fussion in die gleiche Kleinstaaterei und in die gleichen Einschränkungen mündet wie in vielen Gegenden der alten Bundesländer, dann werde ich einer Fusion nicht zustimmen wollen. Ihr könnt es gerne Besitzstandsdenken nennen, aber was einfach gut ist muss ich nicht zum schlechten ändern.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Hallo es soll doch jeder Verband sein Ding weiter machen wie gehabt,der Angler kann doch entscheiden ob DAV oder die Andere Truppe. Mir ist es lieber so und keine neuen Einschränkungen nach den Zusammenschluss.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

ich fange an, auch immer mehr in diese Richtung zu denken...:m


----------



## m-spec (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Was auch gerne übersehen wird:

Der DAV hätte den Satzungsentwurf erst den Landesverbänden zur Abstimmung vorlegen müssen. Aus diesem Grund gab es auch zwei Termine für eine gemeinsame Versammlung VDSF/DAV zur Verschmelzung.

Im DAV wurde vom Dachverband erstmal verhandelt um es dann den Landesverbänden vorzulegen. Der VDSF war da "schlauer" und hat sich vor ~ 2 Jahren das OK der Landesverbände geholt und dann so verhandelt wie der Dachverband es für sich angemessen hält. Und gerade diese Praktik hat in den VDSF Landesverbänden auch für Unmut gesorgt als klar wurde das man einen "Persilschein" ausgestellt hat ohne zu wissen was bei rauskommt und ohne die Möglichkeit die Politik des jeweiligen LV´s berücksichtigt zu finden. Auch wenn die Fusion jetzt nicht gestoppt worden wäre ( #d ) hätte das ordentlich Konfliktpotenzial geboten wenn es gekommen wäre und hätte wohl zu einem Bild geführt wie wir es jetzt schon haben: Zwei anglerische Dachverbände (oder sogar noch und das wäre noch schlechter gewesen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Der VDSF war da "schlauer" und hat sich vor ~ 2 Jahren das OK der Landesverbände geholt und dann so verhandelt wie der Dachverband es für sich angemessen hält


Gerade im Lichte dessen, ist es etwas "verwunderlich", wenn das geschäftsführende Präsidium ohne Abstimmmung in den  Gremien bzw. deren Auftrag einfach die Fusion aussetzt, wenn doch ein HV-Beschluss vorliegt, diese anzugehen.

Und bei den Landesverbänden sind die vom VDSF untereinander weiter auseinander als die vom DAV.

Sicherlich hätte es beim DAV keine Mehrheit gegeben, eine Satzung zu unterschreiben, in welcher das Angeln nicht mit im Zweck des Verbandes gestanden hätte ("Sicherung aller Formen waidgerchten Angelns") - da wäre wohl eine ziemlich große Einigkeit bei den DAV-Landesverbänden gewesen. 

Die DAV-Landesverbände orientieren sich eher gemeinsam an den angelpolitischen Leitlinien ihres Bundesverbandes, als die beim VDSF der Fal ist.

Während beim VDSF ja schon einige Landesverbände (man munkelt die Bayern) sagten, wenn mit der Fusion Erleichterungen bei Gemeinschaftsfischen/Setzkescher kämen, würden sie aus einem dann gemeinsamen Verband austreten. 
Zudem plädieren die einen Landesverbände für Nachtangelverbote, andere für Abknüppelgebote etc., was nachfolgend sicherlich zu interessanten (evtl. sogar mal zielführenden) Diskussionen geführt hätte.

Fakt ist, dass die Fusion nicht gerade zielführend vorangetrieben wurde.

Vor allem nachdem nach ersten Absprachen der 12er-Kommission klar war, dass Herr Mohnert nicht Präsident des gemeinsamen Verbandes werden könnte (keiner aus den jetzigen Präsidien sollte ins dann neue..)..

Seitdem wurde doch nur noch versucht, das scheitern zu lassen.

Und dass da wieder politisch rumgeeiert wurde (von beiden Seiten), statt klare Worte zu finden, finde ich letztlich nur beschämend.

Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass man schnell eine Mehrheit für eine Fusion unter vernünftigen, anglerfreundlichen Vorzeichen finden würde, da viele Dinge anstehen, bei denen es gut wäre, wenn ein Verband mit einer Stimme gegenüber der Politik reden würde.

Wenn es aber nicht mal (augenscheinlich) beide Verbände schaffen, ihre Gremien umfassend zu informieren und mitzunehmen, ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn dann nachfolgend die Angler insgesamt der Fusion eher skeptisch gegenüber stehen. Die wurden ja noch schlechter informiert.

Wenn manche handelnden  bewusst desinformieren statt umfassend informieren, ist das aber auch kein Wunder..

Die Angler haben wohl die Bundesverbände, die sie verdienen....


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, ob und wie lange es aus Sicht des Anglers im Verein, der einem Landesverband angehört, der einem Bundesverband angehört, der mit dem anderen Bundesverband verschmolzen werden soll, noch Sinn macht, sich überhaupt Gedanken zu den Verbänden zu machen.

Mal ausgehend von denjenigen Anglern, denen es eben nicht egal ist, was passiert und wie es passiert, befinden sie sich egal ob fusioniert oder nicht in einer absolut schwachen Stellung, um -egal in welcher Thematik- überhaupt etwas bewirken zu können.

Als Angler, der sich in seinen Interessen und Zielsetzungen eingeschränkt sieht und dagegen etwas unternehmen möchte, kommt man doch nur weiter, wenn es gelingt, auch die letzten Sturköpfe in seinem Verein zu überzeugen, damit der Vorstand beim nächst höheren Gremium (Kreis- oder Landesverband) in der Sache vorstellig wird und diese vertritt.

Schon dort werden die ersten Kompromisse eingebaut und bis das Thema dann endgültig dort ist, wo es entschieden wird, nämlich bei den gesetz- und verordnungsgebenden Organen, bleibt entweder vor lauter Kompromissen nichts mehr übrig, oder aber irgendeine Zwischeninstanz hat das entsprechende Anliegen verworfen, weil es irgendeinem Verbandsgrundsatz widerspricht, oder weil der Verbandsfunktionär eine andere Meinung dazu hat.

Und damit scheitern dann wichtige und richtige Dinge am Wirrwarr der Instanzen.

Nehmen wir doch mal die Sache mit dem Tourischein in Schleswig-Holstein. Selbst und gerade wir hier im AB und diejenigen, die im Forum des Landesverbandes schreiben, haben keine einheitliche Meinung dazu. Es ist absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, ob und welche Mehrheiten es in dieser Frage unter uns Anglern gibt. Also bringt jeder, der Einfluss hat, genau diesen und damit seine persönliche Sichtweise ein, bis dann eine Regelung kommt, mit der viele unzufrieden sind.
Oder wie schon Churchill sagte: Demokratie ist unvollkommen!

Aber während es bei dem Beispiel wenigstens zu einer Diskussion und nachfolgenden Entscheidung kommen wird, gibt es doch zig andere Dinge, die niemals diesen Dschungel durchdringen und deshalb einfach so sind wie sie sind und so bleiben wie sie sind, ganz unabhängig davon wie sich egal welcher Verband stellt. Was wir brauchen, ist einfach mehr Initiative, selbst was zu unternehmen oder den Mut, es in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## ivo (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Während beim VDSF ja schon einige Landesverbände (man munkelt die Bayern) sagten, wenn mit der Fusion Erleichterungen bei Gemeinschaftsfischen/Setzkescher kämen, würden sie aus einem dann gemeinsamen Verband austreten.
> Zudem plädieren die einen Landesverbände für Nachtangelverbote, andere für Abknüppelgebote etc., was nachfolgend sicherlich zu interessanten (evtl. sogar mal zielführenden) Diskussionen geführt hätte.



Was für Interessante Diskussionen? Die DAV-Landesverbände würde man sicher schnell Mundtot machen. Ist ja nicht nur Bayern. Auch Ba-Wü hat wohl angekündigt bei Erleichterungen im Angeln austreten zu wollen. Ein sehr bezeichnendes Bild. Wer dann noch denkt das in einem gemeinsamen Verband sich Änderungen zugunsten der Angler durchsetzen träumt wirklich. Kommt eine Übernahme, kommen auch die schleichenden negativen Veränderungen. Den die neuen Landesverbände müssen ja angepasst werden. Nicht das die Mitglieder merken das es woanders besser ist. 
Die Aussage, dass sich der Bundesverband nicht in die Landesverbände einmischt wurde doch auch schon ad absurdum geführt. Er tut es. Und dann soll man einer Übernahme zustimmen? 

Realistisch ist es wohl eher, das die DAV-Landesverbände in kürzester Zeit nach einer Fusion sich dem Druck beugen werden und die anglerfeindlichen Regelungen übernehmen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass man schnell eine Mehrheit für eine Fusion unter vernünftigen, anglerfreundlichen Vorzeichen finden würde, da viele Dinge anstehen, bei denen es gut wäre, wenn ein Verband mit einer Stimme gegenüber der Politik reden würde.



Nenne doch mal solche Dinge. Mein Verband erzählt nur blabla, nichts greifbares.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Na dann lass mal die Uninformierten gelassen munkeln:

Der Landesverband Bayern steht geschlossen zur Setzkeschererlaubnis, welche ja auch gesetzlich in Bayern verankert ist.
Auch das Gemeinschaftsfischen ist nun sehr liberal, wird selbst vom Landesverband durchgeführt, der selbst für weitere Freizügigkeit ist. Gemeinschaftsfischen ist gesetzlich in Bayern erlaubt.

Dies wurde ja schon wiederholt hier im AB geschrieben, es ist nur für Munkler und  Gerüchteschürer schwer verdauliche Kost, also weiter mit Lügen und Hetzen und Munkeln,
denn wer munkeln will, soll ruhig munkeln.
Munkeln tun nur Leuten, die eben nichts konkret wissen oder wissen wollen ...

Gott sei dank aber ist ja das AB mit ihren freidenkenden MODS und Usern zu aufgeklärt, um Munkeln Bedeutung beizumessen!


----------



## Luku (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

guten morgen,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der DAV lange den druck von politik und vdsf standhält. über kurz oder lang wird man sich dem vdsf anpassen müssen.
der druck bei einer nichtfusion wird von seitens der politik und dem vdsf sicherlich steigen. und dies wird wohl sicherlich mit ein grund dafür sein, dass der DAV die fusion mit dem vdsf anstrebt.
denn gemeinsam könnte man auch eine "anglerfreundlichere" politik gegenüber den politikern und natur/ tierschutz- verbänden durchsetzen.

meine einschätzung!

es sei denn die dem vdsf angeschlossenen verbände wenden sich gegen den vdsf. da seh ich aber wenig chancen drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Tja, ivo, die Gefahr, dass nicht von den Anglern eigentlich gewünschten Dinge auch in einem gemeinsamen Bundesverband zum tragen kommen, ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Dennoch gibt es in beiden Bundesverbänden und auch in allen Landesverbänden ja nicht nur verkrustete Strukturen und Betonköpfe.

Sondern eben überall (VDSF wie DAV!!) auch Leute, die sich wirklich für Belange und Interessen der Angler einsetzen wollen.

Klar ist, dass dazu in meinen Augen aber für eine nach wie vor wünschenswerte Fusion zu einem gemeinsamen, starken ANGLERverband unabdingbar gehören MUSS!, dass dieser Bundesverband ALLE angelpolitischen Dinge regelt, welche bundesweit rechtliche Grundlagen haben.

Also z. B. alles was mit Tierschutz zu tun hat, was mit dem Zugang zum Angeln zu tun hat, was mit Naturschutz (nach Bundesgesetz) zu tun hat, etc..

Und dass die Landesverbände AUSSCHLIESSLICH dafür da sind, landesspezifische Dinge (Naturschutz, sofern es Landesnaturschutzgesetze betrifft) wie z. B. auch sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer, Hege etc. anglerfreundlich umzusetzen.

Wobei dann die Landesverbände dennoch klar NICHT gegen die allgemeinen angelpolitischen Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes handeln dürfen.

Ja, ich weiss, ich bin da ein Träumer oder ein Don Quichotte.

Aber  ich weiss aus vielen Gesprächen und Kontakten (VDSF wie DAV), dass viele Funktionäre BEIDER VErbände in den Ländern auch so denken und dass die selber dieses zurzeitige würdelose Gezerre um Positionen und vor allem Posten und Pfründe zum kotzen finden..

Das Problem ist nach wie vor, dass man zuerst verkrustete Strukturen aufbrechen und alte Betonköpfe entsorgen muss, bevor sich eine "Koalition der Willigen (und vor allem der Vernünftigen)" da überhaupt ansatzweise durchsetzen kann.


Dennoch wird das mittel- oder langfristig kommen.

Es werden immer mehr Informationen immer schneller öffentlich, Desinformation, Lügen, Tarnen, täuschen und rumeiern wird immer schneller für immer mehr Angler auch und gerade von der Basis nachvollziehbar.

Vor allem dann, wenn auf Grundlage falscher und uralter, aber immer noch aktuell gültiger angelpolitischer Grundsätze es für Angler allgemein zu immer weiteren sinnlosen Restriktionen und Einschränkungen kommen wird.

Und es werden immer mehr werden, die sich nicht immer alles einfach so gefallen lassen wie bisher.

In wie weit das dann am Ende in enen gemeinsamen starken Anglerverband münden wird, oder in wie weit sich da weiterhin Landesverbände zum sichern ihrer Pfründe und Posten weiterhin jeder Vernunft, jedem Argument und auch jedem Einfluss seitens der Bundesverbände entziehen und wir dadurch eine anglerische Kleinstaaterei bekommen, wird sich zeigen....


Wie oben geschrieben:
Wir Angler scheinen die Verbände zu haben, die wir verdienen....


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Toni, so sehr wie ich mich über Deine Aussagen und Dein Insiderwissen freue, würde ich mich über ein paar konkrete Links zur Bestätigung derselben noch mehr freuen.:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Toni, so sehr wie ich mich über Deine Aussagen und Dein Insiderwissen freue, würde ich mich über ein paar konkrete Links zur Bestätigung derselben noch mehr freuen.:m



Lies doch einfach mal in den einschlägigen Gesetzen nach.
Dann gibt es noch Erläuterungen dazu in Amtsblättern.

Zudem haben wir als Verein zusammen mit anderen Vereinen immer Anfragen zur Durchführung gestellt und einschlägige Antworten bekommen.
Es wird moniert, aber nur hier im AB; dass die Vereine Willenslose sind, wenn aber Vereine dann doch konstruktiv und gestalterisch arbeiten und informiert sind, scheint es ja den MODS hier unangenehm zu sein.
Das Abklären und die Diskussion ist konkrete Vereinsarbeit, die Munkeln und Vermuten und Sinnieren nicht erlaubt!


----------



## Zusser (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Toni, so sehr wie ich mich über Deine Aussagen und Dein Insiderwissen freue, würde ich mich über ein paar konkrete Links zur Bestätigung derselben noch mehr freuen.:m


Zu den Gemeinschaftsfischen möchte ich noch einen Link Beisteuern.
Zitat daraus:
"Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e. V. veranstaltet jedes Jahr im Herbst ein Königsfischen, zu dem er die Fischerkönige aller Vereine und Bezirksverbände einlädt."

Der Setzkescher ist in Bayern ausdrücklich erlaubt, siehe AVBayFiG.

*Es wäre schön, wenn auch die langen Beiträge der Anglerboardbetreiber und ihrer Angestellten hin und wieder einen Beleg oder eine Quelle für die veröffentlichten Behauptungen aufweisen würden...*


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Zusser

lass es einfach sein ...

die Link und vieles mehr habe ich bereits mehrfach hier im AB gepostet; auch bereits auf Thomas seine stakato mäßig eigenzitierte Behauptung.

Es wird nicht zur Kenntniss genommen, da redaktionell unerwünscht!

Über die Seriösität diese Redaktion darf sich jeder sein eigenen Bild machen.


----------



## Luku (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Zusser
> 
> lass es einfach sein ...
> 
> ...




sorry, das ist blödsinn!

das königsangeln fällt nicht unter den vdsf statuten bezüglich wettkampfangeln.
lest euch mal die statuten des vdsf durch.
königsangeln  zählt als traditionsangeln, zur förderung der gemeinschaft etc.
es hat keinen wettkampfcharacter in dem sinn der vdsf statuten.

die alten stipper- meisterschaften ..weltmeisterschaft, europameisterschaft etc. gibt es im vdsf gebiet nicht mehr. verboten lt. satzung..es sei denn man dreht dran wie man es in berllin gemacht hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt (abgesehen davon, dass die bayrische Regelung bez. Gemeinschaftfischen/Setzkescher hier gar nicht das Thema ist):
Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen oder Setzkescher in Bayern verboten wäre..

Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass es innerhalb der VDSF-Landesverbände größere Unterschiede gibt als bei den DAV-Landesverbänden und deswegen die Fusion nicht einfacher wird und dafür als Beispiel den bayrischen Verband aufgeführt..

Die Quelle:
Hat mir Herrn Mohnert persönlich so am Telefon gesagt, dass der bayrische Verband damit gedroht hätte, bei Erleichterungen hinsichtlich Gemeinschaftsfischen/Setzkescher, wie sie von der 12er-Kommission für die Fusion abgesprochen wurde, aus einem dann gemeinsamen Verband auszutreten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



ivo schrieb:


> Nenne doch mal solche Dinge. Mein Verband erzählt nur blabla, nichts greifbares.



Nun Ivo, man muss sich einfach einmal fragen, was denn eine Fusion so schwierig macht.

Postenhascherei, Besitzstandwahrung, monetäre Aspekte usw. sind alles Probleme, die aus einem einzigen Kern heraus sprießen.

Nämlich dem Glauben, dass die jeweilige Meinung die allheilbringende ist.

Ist C&R gut oder schlecht, sollte man Wettfischen erlauben, sollte man in belasteten Gewässern fischen dürfen, ist der Setzkescher tierschutzgerecht, sind Nachtangler potentielle Gesetzesbrecher, sind wir angelnde Naturschützer oder naturschützende Angler....usw.

Es gibt hunderte von Detaildiskussionen die zudem noch innerhalb jedes Landes- oder Kreisverbandes, innerhalb jedes Vereins, ja sogar hier im Board, also unter den einzelnen Anglern z.T. heftig und sehr kontrovers diskutiert werden. 

Hier wird ja so gerne von Kompromissen geredet. Aber ein Kompromiss ist immer ein Stück Selbstaufgabe. Und nach dem 10ten Kompromiss kommt dann irgendwas heraus, aber nichts, was allen Anglern gerecht wird, sondern in aller Regel nur weitere Einschränkungen.

Aber was ist das denn überhaupt, " allen Anglern gerecht werden" ? Geht das denn überhaupt, bei all den unterschiedlichen Aspekten ?

Ich sage eindeutig " *JA* ".  

Es muss allerdings das kleingeistige Bessermenschgehabe beiseite geschoben werden.

Was kratzt es mich als Angler, der nur angelt um Fische zu essen, ob ein anderer seine Fische grundsätzlich zurücksetzt?

Welche negativen Folgen hat es für mich, wenn andere das von mir strikt abgelehnte Wettfischen unter Beachtung des Tierschutzgesetzes durchführen ? 

Wieso rege ich, der ich an einem kristallklaren Gewässer in den Bergen fische, mich auf, wenn Angler in Industriegebieten in Gewässern fischen wollen, deren Fische nicht zum Verzehr geeignet sind?

Das ist beliebig und seitenlang fortsetzbar.

Es kann und darf doch nur das Ziel sein, das jeder Angler im Rahmen von Regeln und Gesetzen die übergreifend direkte Nachteile für alle verhindert, sein Hobby nach eigenen Interessen und Ansichten durchführen kann. 

Diese übergreifenden Gesetze bilden das Tierschutzgesetz, sowie Natur- und Umweltgesetze, die für jeden Bürger bundesweit Geltung haben. 

Es darf doch nur Aufgabe eines Verbandes sein, über die Landes- und Kreisverbände genau das in Politik und Gesetzgebung zu fordern und so gut wie möglich durchzusetzen. Es muss Aufgabe eines Verbandes sein, die Stärken und Vorteile der Angelfischerei zu bewerben und damit zu argumentieren. 

Nur so lässt sich Demokratie auf die Ebene bringen, auf die sie gehört. Nämlich auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner der Anglergemeinschaft, die Vereine.

Nur im Verein kann direkt Basisdemokratisch entschieden werden. Hier kann per direkter Abstimmung entschieden werden, was an den Vereinsgewässern erlaubt ist, und was nicht. Hier können z.B. Mehrheiten für oder gegen das Nachtangeln an den eigenen Gewässern gefunden werden, oder eben auch nicht. Hier kann entschieden werden, ob man im Vereinsgewässer C&R verbietet oder nicht. Hier kann entschieden werden, ob man als Verein an ausgeschriebenen Wettfischen teilnehmen will oder nicht. Hier kann jedes einzelne Detail direkt auf die Bedürfnisse der Mehrheit der Vereinsmitglieder abgestimmt werden. Hier hat jeder einzelne Angler die Wahl, ob er die Ergebnisse solcher Abstimmungen akzeptieren kann, oder ob er sich einen anderen Verein sucht. 

Und die Aufgabe der Verbände ist es, genau diese Freiheit zur Meinungsbildung in den Vereinen zu erhalten, herzustellen, zu schützen und zu fördern. Und nur dafür brauchen wir überhaupt einen Verband. 

Das ist es, was ich unter " Politik für alle Angler " verstehe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Luku schrieb:


> sorry, das ist blödsinn!
> 
> das königsangeln fällt nicht unter den vdsf statuten bezüglich wettkampfangeln.
> lest euch mal die statuten des vdsf durch.
> ...




Thomas, Zusser und ich haben von GEMEINSCHAFTSFISCHEN geredet!

Du kannst gerne einen neuen Gedanken Wettkampffischen einführen, aber das war hier nicht gesagt. Bleib bitte begrifflich beim Thema, bevor du mit markigen Worten wie "Blödsinn" ankommst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Zusser schrieb:


> *Es wäre schön, wenn auch die langen Beiträge der Anglerboardbetreiber und ihrer Angestellten hin und wieder einen Beleg oder eine Quelle für die veröffentlichten Behauptungen aufweisen würden...*



*Es wäre noch schöner, wenn auch Du endlich zur Kenntniss nimmst, dass es in der Redaktion keine Angestellten des AB´s gibt. *

Sorry Erwin, aber von solchen Äußerungen fühle ich mich persönlich diffamiert, weil es suggeriert, dass meine hier geäußerten Meinungen gesteuert sind, oder in Abhängigkeit vom AB oder dessen Betreibern stehen, oder es in irgendeiner Form persönliche Vorteile bringt, eine vorgeschriebene Meinung zu vertreten. 

Da bin ich recht empfindlich und finde eine Richtigstellung Deinerseits angemessen.


----------



## Luku (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Thomas, Zusser und ich haben von GEMEINSCHAFTSFISCHEN geredet!
> 
> Du kannst gerne einen neuen Gedanken Wettkampffischen einführen, aber das war hier nicht gesagt. Bleib bitte begrifflich beim Thema, bevor du mit markigen Worten wie "Blödsinn" ankommst.



..sorry...

hab da wohl den faden verloren.
einschränkung gibts ja beim wettfischen und nicht gemeinschaftsfischen.
war wohl deswegen leicht irritiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt (abgesehen davon, dass die bayrische Regelung bez. Gemeinschaftfischen/Setzkescher hier gar nicht das Thema ist):
> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen oder Setzkescher in Bayern verboten wäre..
> 
> Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass es innerhalb der VDSF-Landesverbände größere Unterschiede gibt als bei den DAV-Landesverbänden und deswegen die Fusion nicht einfacher wird und dafür als Beispiel den bayrischen Verband aufgeführt..
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3232427&postcount=145

Wenn Bayern kein Thema ist, dann lass es draussen.

Wenn du aber auf ein Telefonat, was redaktionell allgemeingültig Hören Sagen ist und nicht mehr, eine Aussage zu Bayern bringst, darf und muss diese im Sinne einer fundierten Diskussion erwidert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Thomas, Zusser und ich haben von GEMEINSCHAFTSFISCHEN geredet!
> 
> Du kannst gerne einen neuen Gedanken Wettkampffischen einführen, aber das war hier nicht gesagt. Bleib bitte begrifflich beim Thema, bevor du mit markigen Worten wie "Blödsinn" ankommst.



?????????

Sorry, ich doch auch. 
Und ich habe nirgends deswegen hier "Blödsinn" geschrieben..
Verstehe daher nicht ansatzweise, was Du meinst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Thomas, Zusser und ich haben von GEMEINSCHAFTSFISCHEN geredet!
> 
> Du kannst gerne einen neuen Gedanken Wettkampffischen einführen, aber das war hier nicht gesagt. Bleib bitte begrifflich beim Thema, bevor du mit markigen Worten wie "Blödsinn" ankommst.





Luku schrieb:


> ..sorry...



Alles klar #h


----------



## Luku (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ?????????
> 
> Sorry, ich doch auch.
> Und ich habe nirgends deswegen hier "Blödsinn" geschrieben..
> Verstehe daher nicht ansatzweise, was Du meinst.




er meint mich....
i war da etwas durcheinander..vdsf statuten..wettangeln, gemeinschaftsangeln..bayern dav statuten...

gemeinschaftsangeln wid ja erlaubt...deswegen den streitpunkt nicht verstanden...verwirrt..


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ?????????
> 
> Sorry, ich doch auch.
> Und ich habe nirgends deswegen hier "Blödsinn" geschrieben..
> Verstehe daher nicht ansatzweise, was Du meinst.



Thomas: Warst doch gar nicht gemeint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Sorry, falsch verstanden/gelesen, ich dachte Du erklärst mirdamit, dass Du und Zusser im Gegensatz zu mir von Gemeinschaftsfischen gesprochen hätten..

SORRY!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Gerde an Deinem obigen Posting gemerkt..

Sorry nochmal!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerde an Deinem obigen Posting gemerkt..
> 
> Sorry nochmal!!



Alles klar |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Haben ja aber eh alle Recht - Nebenkriegsschauplatz.

Die folgenden Fragen sind für mich nach wie vor die interessanten nach der Stellungnahme des DAV und des VDSF:

*1.:* 
Stimmt es, dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF die Leute des VDSF der 12er-Kommission ohne Absprache/Abstimmung mit den Gremien des Verbandes und ohne vorherige Information sowohl der betroffenen VDSF-Funktionäre wie auch des DAV am Fischereitag in München abgesetzt hat?


*2.:* 
Stimmt es, dass bis zum 07.01. 2011 kein gemeinsamer Entwurf für eine Satzung vorlag, da diese von der 12er-Kommission ja laut Absprache zuerst noch hätte erarbeitet werden müssen?

*3.:*
Stimmt es, dass bei dem seit 07.01.2011 vorliegenden, gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf weiterhin unklare Punkte vorhanden waren?

3.1.:
Dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF nicht wollte, dass der Passus (sinngemäß) "dass jede Art waidgerechten Angelns gesichert werden soll" mit in die Satzng unter "Zweck des Verbandes" aufnehmen wollte?

3.2.:
Dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF nicht den vom Finanzamt Berlin vorgebenen Passus wollte, dass Präsidiumsmitglieder eine Dienstvertrag erhalten können?


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Nur, damit es klar ist, was Setzkescher in Bayern betrifft: Die Bayerische Landesfischereiordnung in ihrer gültigen Fassung und die zugehörige Ausübungsverordnung lassen knotenfreie Setzkescher in Gewässern ohne Schiffsverkehr bzw. ohne Beeinträchtigugn durch diesen zu, wenn die Hälterzeiten so gering wie möglich sind.
Aber auch darum ging es ja hier gar nicht, wie Thomas schon bestätigte.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

P.S.: habs nur nochmal erwähnt, weil ich da Fragen zu bekam!


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur, damit es klar ist, was Setzkescher in Bayern betrifft: Die Bayerische Landesfischereiordnung in ihrer gültigen Fassung und die zugehörige Ausübungsverordnung lassen knotenfreie Setzkescher in Gewässern ohne Schiffsverkehr bzw. ohne Beeinträchtigugn durch diesen zu, wenn die Hälterzeiten so gering wie möglich sind.
> Aber auch darum ging es ja hier gar nicht, wie Thomas schon bestätigte.



Doch lohnt sich schon klarzustellen, denn nun weiß auch die Redaktion, wie es mit Setzkescher in Bayern ist und wird hoffentlich diese Falschaussagen nicht mehr tätigen bzw stützen bzw heranziehen.

Liebe Redation, um seriös zu bleiben, solltet ihr nicht Aussagen in irgendeiner Art tätigen, die entweder nicht belegbar sind oder einfach nur falsch. Macht ihr dennoch solche Aussagen, dann steht dazu und korrigiert euch.

Ich werde mir weiterhin erlauben, wenn EURERSEITS (Redaktion) eine unhaltbare Aussage zur Angelausübung in Bayern direkt oder indirekt  kommt, diese gegebenenfalls im Sinne aller Angler, organisiert oder unorganisiert, richtigzustellen.

Mir geht es um die Sache für die Angler in Bayern, welcher Verband in Bayern wo und was und wie ist, ist mir absolut schnurze.


----------



## Zusser (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Es wäre noch schöner, wenn auch Du endlich zur Kenntniss nimmst, dass es in der Redaktion keine Angestellten des AB´s gibt. *
> [..]
> Da bin ich recht empfindlich und finde eine Richtigstellung Deinerseits angemessen.



Ich habe dir per PM begründet, warum der Eindruck eines Angestelltenverhältnisses *entstehen musste*.

Mag sein, dass das alles nicht so gemeint war - ich habe deine Antwort noch nicht - aber eigentlich gibts da nichts zu interpretieren.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Toni, um welche konkreten Falschaussagen geht es dir?

Gemeinschaftsfischen sind in Bayern in Ausnahmefällen erlaubt und das ist konkret dann, wenn es sich um eine traditionelle Veranstaltung oder um ein Fischen zur Erfüllung der Hegepflicht handelt. Letzteres muss ggf. sachkundig nachgewiesen werden. 

Es gibt dazu ein Papier des VDSF welches Gemeinschaftsfischen und Wettfischen abgrenzt. 

Im Bereich Gemeinschaftsfischen gibt es also durchaus großes Potential für "Erleichterungen" in Richtung Wettfischen. 

Die Verwendung von Setzkeschern ist in Bayern unter bestimmten, m.M.n. niedrigen und nachvollziehbaren Voraussetzungen erlaubt.  

Dass große Landesverbände auch großen Einfluss nehmen können/wollen halte ich für nicht unwahrscheinlich. 

Wer gerne mal über den oft zitierten Tellerrand schauen möchte, dem sei mal ein Blick zu den Jägern empfohlen. Da ist der Bayerische Jagdverband kurzerhand aus dem DJV ausgetreten. Einer der Gründe war lt. dem Präsidenten des BJV eine Politik des DJV gegen die Interessen der bayerischen Jäger.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Mann, das finde ich jetzt ungerecht, dass der Ralle 24 hier im Angestelltenverhältnis ist und ich alles freiwillig und kostenlos mache!!!!:r:r:r #d#d#d

Oh Mann, manche begreifen's einfach nicht!!!

Da ich jetzt kein Bock auf Suchen hab, würde mich mal interessieren, wann und wo jemand von der Redaktion gesagt hat, in Bayern sei der Setzkescher verboten. Dann kann derjenige sich ja auch offiziell dafür entschuldigen.
Mir ist's nicht bewusst.#c


----------



## ivo (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3232427&postcount=145
> 
> Wenn Bayern kein Thema ist, dann lass es draussen.
> 
> Wenn du aber auf ein Telefonat, was redaktionell allgemeingültig Hören Sagen ist und nicht mehr, eine Aussage zu Bayern bringst, darf und muss diese im Sinne einer fundierten Diskussion erwidert werden.




Warum verweist du dann auf meinen Beitrag? Ich hab da nichts zum Angeln in Bayern gesagt. 
Ich habe lediglich ausgeführt, dass den Süddeutschen Landesverbänden des VDSF wohl einige Sachen viel zu weit gehen und sie bei Annahme der Vorschläge entsprechend reagieren wollen. 


@ Thomas

Auch am 7.1. gab es noch keine gemeinsame Satzung. Der VDSF hat sein Exemplar zurück bekommen mit den Wünschen des DAV.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Servus Franz,

wir widersprechen uns doch in keiner Weise ?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Auch am 7.1. gab es noch keine gemeinsame Satzung. Der VDSF hat sein Exemplar zurück bekommen mit den Wünschen des DAV.



Es gab eine gemeinsame Fassung/Entwurf zur Diskussion - das erste Mal - vorher gab es immer zwei Fassungen. Ich habe nie von gemeinsamer Fassung, immer von einem gemeinsamen Entwurf geschrieben..

In dieser gemeinsamen Fassung waren die strittigen Punkte (rot) markiert - aber es war eine gemeinsame Fassung/Entwurf, und noch keine gemeinsame Satzung..

Deswegen wundert es mich ja so, dass sich die Landesverbände des VDSF vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium ihres Bundesverbandes gefallen lassen, dass dieser sowohl ohne dass dies in den Gremien abgestimmt wurde die 12er-Kommission aufgelöst hat, wie jetzt auch die Verhandlungen ausgesetzt hat.

Laut geschäftsführendem Präsidium muss dieser Beschluss ja erst noch abgestimmt werden auf der nächsten Versammlung - die haben da also komplett eigenmächtig gehandelt (Vermutung: Vielleicht weil im Normalfall eh immer alles von oben nach unten abgenickt wird?)..

Da ist es dann mehr als eigenmächtig, einen vor 2 Jahren gefassten  und abgestimmten Beschluss zu ignorieren und als geschäftsführendes Präsidium sich einfach ohne Abstimmung zuerst mal drüber hinwegzusetzen - Vielsagend...

Die strittigen Punkte hatte ich ja schon genannt, und die kommen (um  von Bayern und Angestellten wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen) deswegen auch so in meinen Fragen dazu vor.

Schade, dass dazu keiner was schreibt, da muss man halt die Fragen mal wieder wiederholen (und da wird dann nachher wieder geschimpft drüber über die Wiederholungen):

1.: 
Stimmt es, dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF die Leute des VDSF der 12er-Kommission ohne Absprache/Abstimmung mit den Gremien des Verbandes und ohne vorherige Information sowohl der betroffenen VDSF-Funktionäre wie auch des DAV am Fischereitag in München abgesetzt hat?


2.: 
Stimmt es, dass bis zum 07.01. 2011 kein gemeinsamer Entwurf für eine Satzung vorlag, da diese von der 12er-Kommission ja laut Absprache zuerst noch hätte erarbeitet werden müssen?

3.:
Stimmt es, dass bei dem seit 07.01.2011 vorliegenden, gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf weiterhin unklare Punkte vorhanden waren?

3.1.:
Dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF nicht wollte, dass der Passus (sinngemäß) "dass jede Art waidgerechten Angelns gesichert werden soll" mit in die Satzng unter "Zweck des Verbandes" aufnehmen wollte?

3.2.:
Dass das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF nicht den vom Finanzamt Berlin vorgebenen Passus wollte, dass Präsidiumsmitglieder eine Dienstvertrag erhalten können?


----------



## Tomasz (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Schade, dass dazu keiner was schreibt, da muss man halt die Fragen mal wieder wiederholen (und da wird dann nachher wieder geschimpft drüber über die Wiederholungen):
> ...



Wer sollte hier etwas dazu schreiben|kopfkrat. Die Fragen, die Du aufwirfst kann Dir doch keiner von uns beantworten. Im Gegenteil. Ich für mich persönlich kann Dir nicht mal sagen, ob diese Fragen berechtigt sind, da ich nicht bei den Verhandlungen dabei war. Du scheinst da  mehr zu wissen oder glauben zu wissen:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Naja, man braucht ja nur die Stellungnahme des VDSF lesen, in der klar geschrieben wird, dass es erst noch abgestimmt werden muss, da das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF mit aussetzen der Verhandlungen gegen einen gültigen HV-Beschluss handelt und sich das die Landesverbände gefallen lassen.

Die Satzungsentwürfe liegen ebenfakls vor uns sind einsehbar..

Soll ich jetzt wirklich nochmal anfangen alles  durchzukauen und die ganzen Links wieder zu bringen??

Wenn ihr das wollt....

;-)))


----------



## Tomasz (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Satzungsentwürfe liegen ebenfakls vor uns sind einsehbar..
> 
> Soll ich jetzt wirklich nochmal anfangen alles  durchzukauen und die ganzen Links wieder zu bringen??
> ...



NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNNNN bitte nicht:q.
Was hat dies aber mit den von Dir aufgeworfenen Fragen zu tun und wer von uns soll Dir diese beantworten. 
Ich dachte wir wären uns am Anfang dieses Threads einig gewesen, das Spekulationen zu nichts führen und es eben auch weiterhin gut mit zwei Verbänden gehen wird. 
Warum jetzt  über die Schuldfrage spekulieren. Wem hilft das weiter außer das man seine rein persönliche Neugier befriedigt?
Aber wo wir schon bei persönlicher Neugier sind. Wo sagtest Du sind die Satzungsentwürfe einsehbar|kopfkrat. Da ist mir vielleicht bei dem ganzen hin und her wirklich etwas entgangen. Aber ich habe auch nicht die Zeit, hier stundenlang im Board zu lesen und zu schreiben. Meine Kohle verdiene ich mit anderen Dingen. Also ich werde nicht mit Dir schimpfen, wenn Du die Satzungentwürfe nochmal verlinken könntest. Versprochen:m.
Aber nur aus reiner Neugierde. Ob sich darin Deine Fragen beantwortet finden wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Bitte, Auszug mit dem Teil, um dens hier geht, hier im Thread schon veröffentlicht durch ivo:
http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de...sf_nach_gottingen_zusammengefuhrt_2010-07.pdf


----------



## Tomasz (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Danke|wavey:.
Wenn ich die Zeit finden werde ich mir das mal durchlesen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Gerne doch - dafür sind wir da ;-))


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Was bringt es jetzt noch, das durchzulesen?#c

Es sind Fakten geschaffen worden, über die man geteilter Meinung sein kann.
Meine Meinung: Das Scheitern schwächt die ohnehin schon nicht starke Position der Angler noch mehr.

Es ist eigentlich egal, wer daran schuld ist.
Meine Meinung: |kopfkratändert da auch nichts dran

Es wird jeder für sich entscheiden müssen, wie damit umzugehen ist.
Meine Meinung: Vielleicht wird es da noch die eine oder andere weitere Enttäuschung geben oder vielleicht auch tatsächlich mal was Konstruktives und Weiterbringendes.#c

Es kann jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er lamentiert oder konstruiert.
Meine Meinung: Ähnlich wie bei der LD-Geschichte kann ich nur durch Handeln was versuchen zu bewirken, längst nicht mehr durch Reden. Also versuche ich zu handeln und das zu tun, was ich in der Sache für förderlich und richtig halte, konkret aktuell im Thema NRW-PCB-Angelverbot? und bei der Sammlung und Weitergabe von Informationen hierzu.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was bringt es jetzt noch, das durchzulesen?#c
> 
> Es sind Fakten geschaffen worden, über die man geteilter Meinung sein kann.
> Meine Meinung: Das Scheitern schwächt die ohnehin schon nicht starke Position der Angler noch mehr.
> ...



Oh, das sehe ich völlig anders. 

Ich vertrete zwar auch die Meinung, dass zwei Verbände besser sind als einer, aber nur in der jetzigen Konstellation.

Die Kuh der Fusion ist noch nicht vom Eis und ist m.M. nach von allerhöchster Wichtigkeit, Gründe und Hintergründe aufzudecken und nicht zu verdrängen.

Wer sagt uns, dass das Thema nicht in ein oder zwei Jahren wieder aktuell wird ?

Und dann muss man sich sehr wohl daran erinnern, wer durch Ränkespiele und Trickereien wie was zu beeinflussen versucht hat. 

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass es allerhöchste Zeit zum Handeln ist. Grade jetzt ist es hochnotwendig unseren Vertretern, gleich welcher Fraktion, noch eindringlicher zu zeigen was die Basis möchte. Sei es, um ein Umdenken, einen Umbruch in dem einen Verband herbeizuführen, oder um die Position des anderen zu stärken und diesen zu fordern.

Ich denke auch, dass die Aussetzung der Fusion (auch wenn die Absicht dahinter hochwahrscheinlich eine andere war) Aktivitäten derer auslösen wird, die jetzt endgültig die Geduld verloren haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Naja, mal wurscht, ob es nun ne Fusion gibt oder nicht...

Mich interessiert nach wie vor zuerst mal die Frage, wieso es sich Gremien und Mitgliederversammlung und Landesverbände des VDSF vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium gefallen lassen, dass über deren Köpfe hinweg die Verhandlungen - die ja mehrheitlich von der Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen wurden und der Beschluss bis heute  ja gültig ist - trotz gültiger Beschlüsse zuerst einfach mal gekippt werden, und dann NACHHER erst abgestimmt:
Quelle:
http://www.vdsf.de/documents/fusion-vdsf-dav4-anlage.pdf
Zitat:


> Da der Beschluss zur Vereinigung ein Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF ist, kann rechtsbeständig auch nur eine Mitgliederversammlung diesen Beschluss aufheben.
> Das Präsidium des VDSF wird zur Jahreshauptversammlung 2011, die gemäß Vorratsbeschluss nunmehr im November 2011 nach Bad Kreuznach
> einberufen wird, einen entsprechenden Antrag stellen.
> 
> Gleichzeitig wird der Verbandsausschuss gebeten, anlässlich der Tagung des Verbandsausschusses am 12. April die getroffene Entscheidung zu unterstützen.



Ich finde das äußerst bemerkenswert.

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu hatte ich auch schon kundgetan:
Nachdem Peter Mohnert 1990 nicht vom DAV als Präsident gewählt wurde, wechselte er zum VDSF und die wählten ihn dann.

Und nachdem die 12er-Kommission BEIDSEITIG! beschloss, dass niemand der jetzt Hauptverantwortlichen aus *beiden* Verbänden im neuen Präsidium aktiv sein sollte (Peter Mohnert also nicht Präsident des gemeinsamen Verbandes werden konnte), seitdem schiesst das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF quer und versuchte nun erfolgreich die Fusion zu verhindern.

Was auch die Absetzung der 12er-Kommission durch das geschäftsführende Präsidium zeigt, die ohne Vorankündigung an alle VDSF-Mitglieder der Kommission und ohne vorherige Information des DAV durchgezogen wurde.

Wenn das auch der Stil eines gemeinsamen Verbandes gewesen wäre, ist es wirklich gut, dass die Fusion nicht gekommen ist.

Mich wundert nur, dass sich das die Verbände, Vereine und Funktionäre des VDSF gefallen lassen, dass so wichtige und einscheindende Dinge über ihre Köpfe hinweg einfach vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium um Peter Mohnert gegen einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung so durchgedrückt werden und erst im November 2011 zur Abstimmung kommen sollen. 

Schade dabei nur, dass diejenigen in den Landesverbänden, die gegen solche undemokratischen Verfahren sind, sich nicht aus der Deckung trauen - nicht nur dass, sie unterstützen ja das geschäftsführende Präsidium noch durch Wiederwahl von Peter Mohnert ohne Gegenstimme ..

Wann werden diese Leute endlich mal aufwachen und was ändern??

Oder werden sie sich weiter von oben diktieren lassen, was zu geschehen hat?

Und mich wundert es genauso auf der anderen Seite beim DAV, dass da zu solchen Verhaltensweisen nicht klare und eindeutige Worte gefunden werden.

Auch da ist es dringend Zeit, dass die aufwachen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

PS:
Inn diesem Lichte betrachet, erscheint auch die Weigerung des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums des VDSF, den Passus "alle waidgerechten Arten des Angelns zu sichern" im Zweck der Satzung haben zu wollen (obwohl mehrere Landesverbände des DAV genau mit diesem Passus anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind) nicht mehr als inhaltliches Problem, sondern es wurde wohl schlicht ein Grund gesucht, die Verhandlungen platzen zu lassen.

Und es war dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF ja klar, dass der DAV keine Satzung unterzeichnen würde, bei der nicht das Angeln Bestandteil der Satzung wäre - in meinen Augen eine gute Vorlage für eigenwilliges Handeln aus persönlichen Gründen zum Nachteil aller Angler....


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Gut kombiniert, Sherlock.:m


Evtl. sickert ja später mal durch was sich da tatsächlich ereignet hat.|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Moin Moin,


Honeyball schrieb:


> @Michael:
> Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass eine überwältigende Mehrheit von Anglern in Deutschland, egal welchem Verband zugehörig, eine Fusion zu einem einzigen starken Anglerverband begrüßen würde.



sehe ich genauso zumal meine Erfahrung aus der KV´s Arbeit genau so sind deshalb war und bin ich von der Aussage ivo´s überrascht. Mag ja sein, das er die Basis in seinem Verein meint . Sehen aber sehr viele anders.
Ich wünsche mir EINEN starken Verband also MUß es eine Fusion geben und dazu MÜSSEN sich alle Parteien bewegen.
Kommt mir jetzt bloß nicht mit: aber der VDSF macht das oder dieses. Ich sagen Bullshit. Zum streiten gehören immer 2. Es ist NIE einer alleine Schuld

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich habe extra nicht gesagt "der VDSF" ist schuld, sondern das geschäftsführende Präsidium, das sich eine Dreck um Beschlüsse kümmert und wohl aus persönlichen Gründen gegen abgestimmte Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung eigenmächtig die Verhandlungen aussetzt um dann mal erst ein dreiviertel Jahr später drüber abstimmen zu lassen.

Und es sind die Funktionäre, Landesverbände und Gremien des VDSF schuld, die sich das gefallen und von oben aufdrücken lassen von ihrem geschäfsführenden Präsidium..

In einem solchen Fall müssten die eigentlich ne außerordentliche Sitzung einberufen und das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF-Bund abwählen, wenn ihnen tatsächlich Interessen der Angler auch nur ansatzweise am Herzen liegen würden und selber mal Verantwortung übernehmen..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Thomas,


glaubst Du, dass in den Gremien des VDSF die Verhandlungspositionen ausgiebig diskutiert wurden, einschließlich der Frage, ob der Verhandlungsführer unter welchen Umständen die Gespräche für beendet erklären darf oder nicht? Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass von dieser Festlegung unabhängig es möglich ist, dass die Gremien über diese Sachverhalte dennoch nachlaufend noch einmal beraten und abstimmen wollen?

Ganz ehrlich: Ich vermute das kannst Du Dir nicht vorstellen. Und darin liegt Dein Problem.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich weiss, dass das zumindest nicht durchgehend so war, dass da alles mitgetragen wird innerhalb der Gremien - wir bekommen zu viele Infos auch von Leuten/Funktionären aus dem VDSF, die mit dieser Vorgehensweise seitens des Präsidiums in keinster Weise einverstanden sind, die sich aber nicht trauen, öffentlich zu ihrer Kritik zu stehen und statt dessen lieber "hintenrum" Infos/Gerüchte etc. streuen.

Und wenn das alles so klar gewesen wäre, hätte bei einer so wichtigen Entscheidung das geschäftsführende Präsidium schlicht eine Sondersitzung einberufen müssen, um den alten, immer noch gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss aufzuheben und dann den neuen abstimmen zu lassen. 

Statt Fakten zu schaffen und dan erst in einem dreiviertel Jahr darüber abstimmen zu lassen.

Ich kenn die Satzung des VDSF jetzt nicht so genau, um zu wissen ob das satzungsgemäß überhaupt so geht, unterstelle das aber mal.

Aber dennoch ist das nicht gerade eine Vorgehensweise, die man gemeinhin als "glücklich" bezeichnen würde und die wieder einmal zeigt, dass seitens des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums nicht übermäßig viel Wert auf die Meinung oder Diskussion in den Gliederungen des Verbandes gelegt wird...

Und sollte das diskutiert worden sein und tatsächlich die Funktionäre und Gremien der Meinung sein, dass eine gemeinsame Satzung deswegen nicht zustande kommen kann, weil sich der VDSF weigert, den Passus "Sicherung aller Arten waidgerechten Angelns" mit in die Satzung als Zweck des Verbandes aunfzunehmen? 

Obwohl in der Praxis schon klar bewiesen ist, dass trotz der Äußerung von Präsident Mohnert das keinerlei Hindernis darstellt, als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu werden?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hi,

ich gehe davon aus – und ich erwarte es sogar ausdrücklich – dass innerhalb des VDSF um der Sache willen debattiert und gestritten wird, dass die Wände wackeln. Genau so muss das auch sein.. Aber am Schluss wird demokratisch abgestimmt und dann wird das Ergebnis solidarisch und einstimmig von allen nach Außen vertreten. Das ist hoch demokratisch und wünschenswert.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Es wäre hochdemokratisch und wünschenswert, wenn *ein gültiger Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung *zuerst einmal aufgehoben wird, *bevor man seitens des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums "hochdemokratisch" zuerst mal Fakten gegen bestehende Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung schafft. *

Und das dann ein dreiviertel Jahr später erst demokratisch legitmieren lässt - dessen ist sich ja das geschäftsführende Präsidium bewusst und schreibt das selber so.

Und wenn sich das Präsidium so sicher wäre, das bei einer Mitgliederversammlung so auch durchzubekommen, *wäre nichts einfacher, als bei einer so wichtigen Sache dazu im Rahmen normaler demokratischer Gepflogenheiten dann eine Sondersitzung einzuberufen und die Mitgliedervesammlung darüber abstimmen zu lassen.*

Und da kann weder das Argument Geld noch Zeit eine Rolle spielen - wer über 100.000 Euro  vom Geld der Angler über hat, um sich auf der Grünen Woche zu präsentieren, kann bei so grundlegenden, alle Angler betreffenden Dingen nicht behaupten, dass es daran scheitert..

Es sei denn - und ich persönlich denke das nach wie vor - dass es hier nicht um die Sache geht, sondern um persönliche Dinge innerhalb des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums bzw. des Präsidenten, der deswegen absichtlich die Fusion an die Wand gefahren hat.

Das haben wir ja schon Novemebr letzten Jahres so vorausgesagt....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hallo



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> 
> glaubst Du, dass in den Gremien des VDSF die Verhandlungspositionen ausgiebig diskutiert wurden, einschließlich der Frage, ob der Verhandlungsführer unter welchen Umständen die Gespräche für beendet erklären darf oder nicht? Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass von dieser Festlegung unabhängig es möglich ist, dass die Gremien über diese Sachverhalte dennoch nachlaufend noch einmal beraten und abstimmen wollen?
> ...


 

Du kannst es Dir nicht vorstellen - mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich halte mich schlicht an Fakten, die auch das geschäftsführende Präsidium selber so schreibt:


			
				Geschäftsführenes Präsidium VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> *Da der Beschluss zur Vereinigung ein Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF ist, kann rechtsbeständig auch nur eine Mitgliederversammlung diesen Beschluss aufheben*.
> Das Präsidium des VDSF wird zur Jahreshauptversammlung 2011, die gemäß Vorratsbeschluss nunmehr im November 2011 nach Bad Kreuznach
> einberufen wird, einen entsprechenden Antrag stellen.
> 
> Gleichzeitig wird der Verbandsausschuss gebeten, anlässlich der Tagung des Verbandsausschusses am 12. April die getroffene Entscheidung zu unterstützen.



Also klar, dass nach eigenen Worten des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums *GEGEN EINEN GÜLTIGEN MITGLIEDERBESCHLUSS *vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium *OHNE RECHTLICHE LEGITIMATION* gehandelt wurde.

Und sich da Funktionäre, Gremien und Mitgliedsvereine des VDSF nicht dagegen wehren, dass sie so übergangen werden..


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

so sehe ich das auch Thomas,


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Das wird jeder normale Mensch und Angler so sehen - ausser er hat selber ne VDSF-Funktionärsbrille auf...


----------



## großeäuglein (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier, heiße nicht nur große Äuglein sondern mach hier wirklich welche. Ich habe es nicht mehr ausgehalten, all den Blödsinn nur zu lesen und nicht selber mal etwas dazu beizutragen. Ich bin jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren Angler und .... ja, VDSF-Mitglied. Ja, ihr lest richtig. Das was unser Dachverband in all den Jahren erreicht hat, hat der DAV nicht erreicht und wird es auch nicht erreichen. Schaut euch doch nur mal die Berichte beim VDSF von der grünen Woche 2011 an. Wenn selbst die Ilse dort den VDSF besucht, das soll doch was heißen. Das heißt nämlich, dass der VDSF wohl sehr guten Kontakt zu den Politikern hat und dementsprechend auch viel mehr für die Angler und die Natur erreicht. Was hat denn der DAV vorzuweisen? Soweit ich gehört habe war der gar nicht auf der grünen Woche vertreten. Warum wohl? Aber eins habe ich in diesem Forum auch gelesen, nämlich, dass all die Leute die ihre Meinung hier deutlich zum Ausdruck bringen, gesperrt werden. Natürlich nur diejenigen, die für den VDSF sind. Also was lehrt uns das????? Das ist nur ein Forum für die DAV-ler. Mit anderen Worten, Meinungsfreiheit hat hier nur der, der für den DAV spricht. 
Ich denke, dass das hier mein erster und letzter Eintrag sein wird, da ich mit Sicherheit gleich gesperrt werde und außerdem, mit Leuten zu diskutieren die sowieso keine andere Meinung zählen lassen, hat so ein Forum für mich keinen Sinn.

Euer 
großes Äuglein


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> ausser er hat selber ne VDSF-Funktionärsbrille auf...


quot erat demonstrandum...
;-))


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



großeäuglein schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin neu hier, heiße nicht nur große Äuglein sondern mach hier wirklich welche. Ich habe es nicht mehr ausgehalten, all den Blödsinn nur zu lesen und nicht selber mal etwas dazu beizutragen. Ich bin jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren Angler und .... ja, VDSF-Mitglied. Ja, ihr lest richtig. Das was unser Dachverband in all den Jahren erreicht hat, hat der DAV nicht erreicht und wird es auch nicht erreichen. Schaut euch doch nur mal die Berichte beim VDSF von der grünen Woche 2011 an. Wenn selbst die Ilse dort den VDSF besucht, das soll doch was heißen. Das heißt nämlich, dass der VDSF wohl sehr guten Kontakt zu den Politikern hat und dementsprechend auch viel mehr für die Angler und die Natur erreicht. Was hat denn der DAV vorzuweisen? Soweit ich gehört habe war der gar nicht auf der grünen Woche vertreten. Warum wohl? Aber eins habe ich in diesem Forum auch gelesen, nämlich, dass all die Leute die ihre Meinung hier deutlich zum Ausdruck bringen, gesperrt werden. Natürlich nur diejenigen, die für den VDSF sind. Also was lehrt uns das????? Das ist nur ein Forum für die DAV-ler. Mit anderen Worten, Meinungsfreiheit hat hier nur der, der für den DAV spricht.
> Ich denke, dass das hier mein erster und letzter Eintrag sein wird, da ich mit Sicherheit gleich gesperrt werde und außerdem, mit Leuten zu diskutieren die sowieso keine andere Meinung zählen lassen, hat so ein Forum für mich keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...



du mißt also das handeln eines verbandes daran ob er nen guten draht zu den politikern hat und ob er auf der grünen woche auftritt und nicht an dem was er für die angler tut?
was hat denn der vdsf so viel positives für die angler erreicht?

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Er nutzt den guten Draht um neue Auflagen für Angler durchzusetzen und das ist kein Verdienst sondern der VDSF distanziert sich damit öffentlich von den Interessen der Angler. 
Hauptsache der Draht zu den Politikern steht . . .


----------



## großeäuglein (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Genau die Antwort vom Thomas meine ich. Sobald man was gegen den DAV sagt und für den VDSF ist, ist man ein VDSF-Funktionär. 
Also was seid ihr denn dann alle im Forum?????? DAV-Funktionäre, gelle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Immer wieder diese Nebenkriegsschauplätze.

Nochmal:
Der Stellungnahme des DAV fehlen hier klare und eindeutige Worte zum Verhalten des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums des VDSF, das nach eigenen Worten gegen einen rechtsgültigen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gehandelt hat, und das (auch nach eigenen Worten) erst noch im November!! bestätigen lassen muss.

Und dass da nicht nur der DAV keine klaren Worte findet, sondern auch Funktionäre und Gremien des VDSF sich das so gefallen lassen und nicht gegen das geschäftsführende Präsidium wehren, das hier Fakten schafft gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss..

Und die damit auch die letzte Legitimation verlieren, für Angler zu sprechen.

In diesem Fall nicht mal mehr für die im VDSF organisierten, da sie dieses Verhalten des geschäftsführenden Präsidims gegen gültige Mitgliederbeschlüsse ohne Widerstand einfach durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



großeäuglein schrieb:


> Genau die Antwort vom Thomas meine ich. Sobald man was gegen den DAV sagt und für den VDSF ist, ist man ein VDSF-Funktionär.
> Also was seid ihr denn dann alle im Forum?????? DAV-Funktionäre, gelle.


 
also ich bin nicht im DAV, Fischer am Inn ganz sicher auch nicht und viele ander ebenfalls nicht.
Da sind schon ne ganze Menge, die den VDSF mögen und hier auch offen verteidigen.

irgentwie kommt mir Dein Schreibstil sehr bekannt vor |kopfkrat
kann es sein, dass Du ein Rumpelnachtfisch mit großen Augen bist ?


----------



## ivo (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



großeäuglein schrieb:


> ...
> Schaut euch doch nur mal die Berichte beim VDSF von der grünen Woche 2011 an. Wenn selbst die Ilse dort den VDSF besucht, das soll doch was heißen. Das heißt nämlich, dass der VDSF wohl sehr guten Kontakt zu den Politikern hat
> ...



Du weißt aber schon was dieser Auftritt den VDSF so kostet? Da fragt sich für mich als Ökonom ob der Kosten/Nutzenfaktor gut ist. Für ein schönes Bild mit Frau Aigner hätte Mr Mohnert sie auch in ihrem Büro besuchen können. Ich glaub das ist günstiger.  Ich persönlich sehe nicht ein warum ein Verband den ich finanziere das Geld auf solche weiße herauswirft. Das Geld wäre besser angelegt wenn damit Gewässer für Angler erworben würden. 

Ach ja, ich vergaß, der VDSF ist ja nur an der Volksgesundheit interessiert. :g Also doch keine Gewässer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Leute, auch wenn so ein Posting provoziert, muss man solche Leute doch nicht noch "füttern" oder sich mit so jemand gemein machen.

Bleibt doch in der Diskussion schlicht bei den Fakten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3233698&postcount=193

Danke...


----------



## großeäuglein (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

irgentwie kommt mir Dein Schreibstil sehr bekannt vor |kopfkrat
kann es sein, dass Du ein Rumpelnachtfisch mit großen Augen bist ?[/QUOTE]

Genau das meine ich. Habe mir extra nochmal die Nachrichten von Rumpel Nachtfisch angesehen und kann hier nicht feststellen, dass ich mit denen den gleichen Schreibstil habe, aber kann es sein, dass Brillendorschivothomas9904 nur ein Benutzer ist? Und hier könnte ich noch mehr Namen dazu schreiben. Macht doch einfach aus eurem Forum einen Fanclub. Dann habt ihr mit eurem Forum den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Warum nur hat der VDSF eigentlich so viele Mitglieder????

Heute zum letzten Mal euer
großes Äuglein 

P.S. Mache jetzt selber meinen Fanclub für den VDSF auf.


----------



## antonio (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

ganz einfach weil der angler es sich in der regel nicht aussuchen kann in der praxis ob er mitglied wird.

antonio


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



großeäuglein schrieb:


> Warum nur hat der VDSF eigentlich so viele Mitglieder????


 

Weil leute wie Du nicht lesen können.

Wahrscheinlich weil vor der Mauer keiner Bock hatte rüber zu springen um dann im DAV einzutreten.|bigeyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

ja klar, wir sind alle so bescheuert und diskutieren mit uns selber.

bleib einfach auf dem Teppich und diskutiere in der Sache mit 
(auch pro VDSF) , so wie einige hier.
Ich selbst bin übrigens weder für DAV noch für VDSF, sondetrn gegen gewisse Verhaltensweisen einiger Funktionäre


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> sondetrn gegen gewisse Verhaltensweisen einiger Funktionäre


So isses - sowohl beim DAV wie beim VDSF!!

Um endlich mal wieder zurück zu den Fakten zu kommen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3233698&postcount=193

Nochmal:
Der Stellungnahme des DAV fehlen hier klare und eindeutige Worte zum Verhalten des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums des VDSF, das nach eigenen Worten gegen einen rechtsgültigen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gehandelt hat, und das (auch nach eigenen Worten) erst noch im November!! bestätigen lassen muss.

Und dass da nicht nur der DAV keine klaren Worte findet, sondern auch Funktionäre und Gremien des VDSF sich das so gefallen lassen und nicht gegen das geschäftsführende Präsidium wehren, das hier Fakten schafft gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss..

Und die damit auch die letzte Legitimation verlieren, für Angler zu sprechen.

In diesem Fall nicht mal mehr für die im VDSF organisierten, da sie dieses Verhalten des geschäftsführenden Präsidims gegen gültige Mitgliederbeschlüsse ohne Widerstand einfach durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



großeäuglein schrieb:


> Warum nur hat der VDSF eigentlich so viele Mitglieder????




Durch den Beitritt in einen Angelverein wird man meistens Mitglied beim  VDSF. Ungefragt, ist einfach so. Man bekommt den Ausweis, in dem die  Marken für den Jahresbeitrag eingeklebt werden und fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@ Doc Plato:
Wenn auch offtopic, dennoch zum richtigstellen:
Ist auch beim DAV genauso.
Nur in manchen Landesverbänden des DAV kann man als Einzelangler stimm- und antragsberechtigtes Mitglied werden...
Offtopic aus..

Ansonsten verweise ich wieder auf Thema und Fakten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3233884&postcount=211


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich denke, es macht wenig Sinn, hier darauf einzugehen, dass hier immer wieder eine "Neuanmeldung" statt findet von Nutzern, die ja hier nur gelesen haben und jetzt unbedingt was dazu schreiben müssen und natürlich der gleichen Meinung sind, wie Rumpel, Nachtfisch, Honecker (ach nee, der war ja schon gesperrt, bevor er schreiben konnte) und jetzt dieser großeäuglein-Typ.

Wahrscheinlich wird er den Versuch jetzt immer wieder unternehmen, solange es noch irgendeinen freien Nickname gibt :m

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es ihm die Mühe wert ist, den Provider zu wechseln und in eine andere Stadt zu fahren, um hier sein Unwesen zu treiben... :q:q:q

-aber jetzt genug OT und zurück zum Thema-


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Honey,
hab ich mit meiner Einschätzung also richtig gelegen ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das schon ein starkes Stück! Einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung einfach so zu übergehen und sich das dann ein 3/4 Jahr später bestätigen lassen zu wollen.
Ob da jetzt im Präsidium drüber diskutiert worden ist oder nicht, ist doch schnuppe.
Eine Rücknahme dieses Beschlusses duch die Mitgliederversammlung liegt jedenfalls nicht vor.
Da muss man sich doch fragen, welches Demokratieverständniss diese Herren haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

und die Weicheier-Diplomatie des DAV ist auch nicht gerade berauschend.
Warum kann keine der beiden Parteien mal Klar und deutlich sagen, um welche offenen Themen es sich handelt?
In beiden Stellungnahmen wimmelt es von Worten wie: fast jeder, kleinere Änderungswünsche usw.


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Moin

Auch wenn es hier nicht um Angeln drin geht,empfehle ich mal diese Doku in ruhe zu schauen und auch hinhören was da erklärt wird.

Sie läßt sich hier wunderbar ins geschehen einbauen was unsere Verbände betrifft.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE6WACngmVA&feature=player_embedded#at=1046http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE6WACngmVA&feature=player_embedded#at=1046

|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus René,
> 
> Der DAV hat das Problem: Die Landesverbände des DAV haben keine gemeinsame Linie und sind noch mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Wenn DAV-Landesverbände mal hi und mal hott schreien und nicht wissen was sie gestern vertraten und morgen wollen, müssen sich diese selbst erst finden. Der DAV muss erst mit sich selbst verhandeln, bevor er mit einem anderen Verband verhandelt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Toni,
nun hat die "Postkutsche" den Blinker auch bei mir abgeworfen und ich habe mir den Artikel von Herrn Koppetzki in Gänze durchgelesen...
Der von dir zitierte Passus geht mit folgenden Worten weiter

..... 
_"Und trotzdem versucht der DAV, für alle seine Mitglieder günstige Rahmenbedingungen für ihre Entwicklung auf Bundes- und europäischer Ebene zu schaffen"_

Was veranlasst dich, daraus zu konstruieren, dass der DAV ein Haufen wirrer Verbände ist, in welchen jeder etwas Anderes predigt?
Es gibt lediglich unterschiedliche Auffassungen bzw. Auslegungen im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Vorgaben (siehe deinen zitierten Aschnitt).

Im Übrigen...
Wie sieht es denn bei den Landesverbänden im VDSF aus...
Gibt es da nicht irgendwo bei den "Spätzle......" ein Nachtangelverbot, in anderen Bundesländern nicht?
Was ist mit dem viel diskutierten und großzügig ausgelegtem  Rückwurfverbot in Bayern... 
ist das etwa die Einigkeit, 
eine gemeinsame Linie... 
um als Verhandlungspartner seriös zu erscheinen?

Bitte.
Wir sollten nicht versuchen "auf Teufel komm raus" Dinge zu konstruieren, welche so keinen Schritt weiterführen.

Feierabendgruß,
René


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Servus René,

noch einmal: Der VDSF ist mir absolut schnuppe, jedoch muss sich ein hier hochgelobter Verband DAV kritischer Betrachtung stellen.
Den VDSF habe ich genug betrachtet, nun ist eben der andere Verband DAV dran im Vergleich.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Zu meinem Zitat und deinem erweiterten Zitat:

Wie ich zu meiner Aussage komme, läßt sich in dem Zitat des Präsidenten nachlesen, dass die verschiedenen Strömungen des DAV aber versuchen, sich zu einigen, freut mich, ändert aber am momentanen Zustand nichts, sondern sagt eben verstärkt, dass noch keine interne Einigung herrscht.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

ebenfalls Petri zum Feierabend
Toni

PS: Ich habe zwischenzeitlich nun viel genug, mehr als genug, Informationen aus erster Hand, so dass ich an dieser eher weniger konstruktiven sondern eher konstruierenden Diskussion eigentlich schon raus war und nun weiterhin bin ...
René: PN


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der VDSF ist mir absolut schnuppe, jedoch muss sich ein hier hochgelobter Verband DAV kritischer Betrachtung stellen.



ich hab hier still mitgelesen, auch die diversen stellungnahmen der verbände.
durchdringe ich nicht, geb ich gerne zu, hab eh schon genügend fliegenbeine zu zählen.


argumentative schwachstellen fallen mir aber schon auf.
die erste wäre, wenn der eine verband dir "total schnuppe" ist - warum nicht auch der andere?

die zweite ist: bloß weil der eine verband in punkten kritisiert und in vergleich zum anderen gesetzt wird - wieso ist der andere dann "hochgelobt"?

und drittens: warum ist dir das alles hier nicht "schnuppe"?


----------



## snofla (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus René,
> 
> noch einmal: Der VDSF ist mir absolut schnuppe, jedoch muss sich ein hier hochgelobter Verband DAV kritischer Betrachtung stellen.
> Den VDSF habe ich genug betrachtet, nun ist eben der andere Verband DAV dran im Vergleich.
> ...



uuuuups.............von wem wirds der DAV gelobt ??? von mir nicht, übrigens der vdsF auch nicht aber..........


jetzt kommt nicht mit Abknüppel oder Setzi, der DAV, will in meinen Augen auch keine Mitglieder die zur Unterstützung dienen könnten............gemeinsam ist man STARK..................

für uns wäre der Regierungsbezirk Detmold zuständig weil in Münster nix läuft...............bietet er Leistung für uns als Verein in NRW (allgemein) sehe ich die Felle des vdSF schwimmen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Nochmal, um das klarzustellen:
Wir haben den DAV nicht "hochgelobt", sondern auch genauso immer auf dessen Schwachstellen hingeweisen - gerade auch hier im Thread, weil da deutlich wird, dass der DAV mit der Stellungnahme viel zu weich und viel zu politisch bleibt, statt zu dem, was das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF veröffentlicht hat - ich vermeide bewusst den Terminus "zusammengelogen" - klar Stellung zu beziehen.....

Dennoch ist es Fakt, dass sowohl die praktischen Ergebnisse der "Arbeit" des VDSF (Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, Rückwurfverbote, Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettfischens, Setzkescherverbote etc.) für Angler sowenig erfreulich sind, wie das Demokratieverständnis und die Einbindung der Angler in Entscheidungen beim VDSF.

Was man daran ja deutlich sehen kann, dass weder Gremien noch Funktionäre des VDSF sich wehren, wenn das geschäftsführende Präsidium *GEGEN EINEN GÜLTIGEN MITGLIEDERBESCHLUSS* die Verhandlungen aussetzt und sich das erst im November von der Mitgliederversammlung bestätigen lassen will und selber schreibt, dass dieses aussetzen nicht rechtsbeständig wäre:


			
				Geschäftsführenes Präsidium VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> *Da der Beschluss zur Vereinigung ein Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF ist, kann rechtsbeständig auch nur eine Mitgliederversammlung diesen Beschluss aufheben*.
> Das Präsidium des VDSF wird zur Jahreshauptversammlung 2011, die gemäß Vorratsbeschluss nunmehr im November 2011 nach Bad Kreuznach
> einberufen wird, einen entsprechenden Antrag stellen.
> 
> Gleichzeitig wird der Verbandsausschuss gebeten, anlässlich der Tagung des Verbandsausschusses am 12. April die getroffene Entscheidung zu unterstützen.



*Wenn nicht einmal die Funktionäre und Gremien des VDSF sich gegen so selbstherrliche Verfahren des geschäftsführenen Präsidiums wehren und sich das alles kommentarlos gefallen lassen, ist es da ein Wunder, wenn auch die Angler von der Basis nicht mal mehr ansatzweise glauben, dass sie über ihre Vereine und Verbandsgliederungen überhaupt was erreichen können?*

In diesem Lichte muss man froh sein über das scheitern der Fusion, es hätte bei diesem geschäftsführenden Präsidium in meinen Augen die große Gefahr bestanden, dass nicht Anglerintessen beim zukünftig gemeinsamen Verband im Mittelpunkt gestanden hätten, sondern die des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums des VDSF..

Und durch die (Nicht)Reaktion des DAV kann man da nur sagen, dass dieser sicherlich nicht die beste, aber eben die bessere Wahl für Angler ist.

Was nichts mit "hochloben" zu tun hat, sondern das trägt angesichts der Situation der Angler schon eher fast resignative Züge..


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Zitat Toni,
"Ich habe zwischenzeitlich nun viel genug, mehr als genug, Informationen aus erster Hand"

möchtest Du uns an diesen Info`s teilnehmen lassen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Kommen diese "Informationen aus erster Hand" vom VDSF muss man eh vorsichtig sein, wenn man sieht, wie da vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium Geschehnisse "interpretiert" werden, die nachweislich anders gelaufen sind (Stellungnahme zum aussetzen der Fusion).

Wenn dann diese "interpretierten" Geschehnisse so von oben nach unten  im Verband weitergeben werden, hat man zwar "Informationen aus erster Hand", ist aber mit diesen Infos von der Realität und den tatsächlichen Geschehnissen noch recht weit entfernt....


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

nun ja, er sagt aber auch, dass ihm der VDSF schnuppe ist. Also kann er uns doch diese Info`s mitteilen.
Kritisch damit umgehen können wir dann immer noch


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab hier still mitgelesen, auch die diversen stellungnahmen der verbände.
> durchdringe ich nicht, geb ich gerne zu, hab eh schon genügend fliegenbeine zu zählen.
> 
> 
> ...



Wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen. Aber nicht nur auf Toni bezogen.


Es ist ziemlich schade, dass manche Angler es offenbar für wichtiger halten gegen uns vorzugehen, als mit uns oder neutral an einer Verbesserung für unser Hobby zu arbeiten. 

Ob das nun aus gekränkter Eitelkeit heraus geschieht, ob man sich davon vielleicht an anderer Stelle Vorteile verspricht, oder was auch immer der Grund ist, bleibt verborgen. 

Sie schmücken sich oft mit dem Status des "neutralen", des "unabhängigen", was aber nicht zutrifft. Neutral ist, wer sich enthält.

Und selbst diese echte Neutralität ist in unserer Zeit im Grunde nicht angebracht. Eigentlich muss jeder Angler klar Stellung beziehen und seine Wünsche und Forderungen deutlich definieren.

Wenn dann dabei herauskommt, dass man weder VDSF noch DAV ausreichend Sympathie entgegenbringen kann, und wenn man dann das öffentlich machen von Fakten und Mißständen ablehnt, das Fordern von Verbesserungen, offener Kritik und auch offenem Streit als politisch unkorrekt abtut, ja dann bleibt wirklich nur die Frage:"Was will man dann?"

Das eigene kleine Königreich ?


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ralle, das hast Du doch jetzt nicht konkret auf Toni bezogen, oder?

Toni, ich hab zwar noch immer nicht begriffen, welche Rolle bzw. welche Funktion Du innerhalb Bayerns und innerhalb welchen bayrischen Landes- oder Kreisverbands Du einnimmst und meiner Bitte, uns doch mal ein paar Tipps zu geben, wo wir nachlesen und uns überzeugen können, aus welchen Fakten und Thesen Du Deine Rückschlüsse bzw. die Basis für Deine Argumente beziehst, bist Du ja leider nicht nachgekommen.
Aber da ich Dich jetzt schon ziemlich lange hier im AB kenne und davon ausgehe, dass das, was Du schreibst nicht einfach aus der Luft gegriffen ist, wäre es sicherlich hilfreich, wenn Du uns ein wenig mehr über Deine Funktion(en) und Quellen mitteilen könntest. #c

Wir bemühen uns, all das kritisch zu sehen, was wir als kritisch für Angler und das Angeln empfinden. Dass dabei der VdSF und einzelen seiner Landesverbände nicht gerade gut wegkommen, ergibt sich aus den uns bekannt gewordenen und veröffentlichten Fakten. Dort, wo uns der DAV ANlass zur Sorge gibt oder wo wir mit dessen Art nicht einverstanden sind, haben wir und wird dies von uns genauso kritisiert.

Obwohl, und das habe ich ja auch schon mal gesagt, ich mittlerweile glaube, dass wir nicht nur mit Kritik und Informationen zu den einzelnen Themen weiterkommen, sondern noch viel mehr Initiative an den Tag legen müssten, um selbst was in die Hand zu nehmen und zu erreichen, und zwar nicht auf hoher (verbands-)politischer Ebene sondern einfach gemeinsam und themenbezogen.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Obwohl, und das habe ich ja auch schon mal gesagt, ich mittlerweile glaube, dass wir nicht nur mit Kritik und Informationen zu den einzelnen Themen weiterkommen, *sondern noch viel mehr Initiative an den Tag legen müssten, um selbst was in die Hand zu nehmen und zu erreichen, *und zwar nicht auf hoher (verbands-)politischer Ebene *sondern einfach gemeinsam und themenbezogen*.



Das unterschreibe ich Dir sofort#h.
Das meinte ich auch mit sachlich, als ich gerade in dem anderen Thema (Droht umfassendes Angelverbot) Kritik geäußert hatte. Das meinte ich nicht böse, sondern finde ich genau das wichtig und richtig, was Du hier geschrieben hast. Was bringen uns Spekulationen und Anschuldigungen weiter?  Es gibt nur Streit bis hin zu Sperrungen und Verwarnungen. 
Hat sich eigentlich mal jemand den youtube-Film reingezogen, den Gründler gestern hier verlinkt hat? Da geht es eigentlich garnicht um die Verbände, sondern um Medien, auch Internetmedien, deren Verantwortung, deren Beweggründe, deren Einsfluss und deren Wirkungsweise. Da geht es um die Suche nach der Wahrheit. Ich habe mir den Film von Anfang an angesehen (der Film fängt im Link  bei mir irgendwo in der Mitte an#c) und habe vieles von dem wiedergefunden, was hier immer wieder diskutiert wird.  Und ich sehe auch die guten Ansätze bei Euch, Dinge nicht einfach als gegeben hinzunehmen, kritisch zu hinterfragen und unbequeme Dinge zu sagen. Aber es sollte dabei sachlich und themenorientiert bleiben. Nebenkriegsschauplätze, Vermutungen, Spekulationen und Anfeindungen helfen nicht weiter|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ralle, das hast Du doch jetzt nicht konkret auf Toni bezogen, oder?
> 
> Nein, das war nicht nur auf Toni bezogen
> 
> ...



Richtig. Obwohl wir schon einiges durch die bloße Berichterstattung und Diskussion erreichen, wären gezielte Aktionen schon dringend nötig. Nicht nur in Sachen Verbände, sondern ganz allgemein.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

um mich einfach mal etwas an den Spekulationen/ Deutungen zu beteiligen:
Nein, ich bin nicht glücklich über das ( momentane ) Ergebniss, auch wenn ich eine Fusion nicht um jeden Preis will.
In der Stellungnahme des Vdsf gibt es .m.E Widersprüche, nagut. Das Präsidium hat entschieden die Gespräche auszusetzen, ist das gute Recht des Präsidiums, wenn es diese Meinung hat. Die Entscheidung der Mitgliederversammlung wurde weit hinausgeschoben, warum?
Der DAV hat geantwortet, etwas schwammig. Nur wenn ich mir die Option zu einer Rückkehr an den Verhandlungstisch offen lassen will ( m.M.) , dann würde ich auch nicht auf meinen etwaigen Gesprächspartner eindreschen. Vielleicht sind wir hier wieder beim späten Termin des VDSF.
Fakt für mich ist als einfaches,zahlendes Mitglied, dass ich keiner Vereinigung zustimmen werde, wenn in der Satzung nicht klar das Angeln im Mittelpunkt steht. Die Begründung dafür hab ich schon mal geschrieben, weil jeder Verein in Schwierigkeiten/ Eiereien kommt , wenn nicht sein eigentliches Anliegen im Mittelpunkt steht.
Damit bin ich definitiv nicht gegen den VdSF in Form seiner einzelnen Mitglieder, deren Arbeit ( soweit ich das mitbekomme) genau so gut ist, wie die der Angler im DAV. Wir sollten uns hier nicht gegenseitig tot/ schlecht diskutieren, sondern an unsere "Oberen" klar definieren , was wir wollen. Und ich kann mit nicht vorstellen, dass bei den Mitgliedern des VDSf nicht das Angeln im Mittelpunkt stehen sollte.
Ob wir nun im VdSf oder DAV sind spielt praktisch keine Rolle ( hammer doch am Freitag ausprobiert, als ich so einige VDSF,ler , Nichtmitglieder, DaV-ler "durch die Gegend gejagt" habe|wavey:
Sorry, ist etwas längern geworden, sollten da Fehler enthalten sein, muss ich später korrigieren, dei Arbeit ruft.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@ 996:
Gutes Posting, differenzierte Betrachtung.

Abe was mir da fehlt (nicht bei Dir persönlich, sondern bei vielen Diskutanten hier) , ist das konsequente Weiterdenken und vor allem auch Konsequenzen ziehen.



> Damit bin ich definitiv nicht gegen den VdSF in Form seiner einzelnen Mitglieder, deren Arbeit ( soweit ich das mitbekomme) genau so gut ist, wie die der Angler im DAV. Wir sollten uns hier nicht gegenseitig tot/ schlecht diskutieren, sondern an unsere "Oberen" klar definieren , was wir wollen. Und ich kann mit nicht vorstellen, dass bei den Mitgliedern des VDSf nicht das Angeln im Mittelpunkt stehen sollte.


Haben wir oft genug geschrieben, dass auch innerhalb des VDSF in den Landesverbänden, aber noch viel mehr in den Kreis/Regionalverbänden  und vor allem den Vereinen teilweise sehr gute Arbeit geleistet wird - oft genug auch gegen die angelpolitischen Grundsätze des VDSF-Bund.

Fakt ist aber nun mal auch, dass viele in den Landesverbänden oder weiteren Gliederungen schlicht nicht interessiert, was ihr Bundesverband da veranstaltet.

Wenn dann zusätzlich der Bundesverband gegen einen klaren Mitgliderbeschluss die Verhandlungen aussetzt und sich zudem nach eigenem Bekunden selber im Klaren darüber ist, dass dieses Vorgehen so nicht rechtsbeständig sei, spricht das zum einen Bände.

Wenn sich das Landesverbände und deren Gleiderungen bzw. auch die Vereine, welche im VDSF organisiert sind, so gefallen lassen, stellt sich in meinen Augen zum anderen schlicht die Frage, ob dieser Abnickerverband VDSF überhaupt fusionsgeeignet ist.

Oder ob da nicht zuerst einmal die Leute dafür sorgen müssen, dass diesem eigenmächtigen Handeln des geschäftsführenden Präsidiums nicht zuerst einmal Einhalt geboten wird.

Wir bekommen auch viele Infos direkt aus VDSF-Verbänden, auch von Funktionären, die das genauso sehen.

Nur, warum machen die dann nichts dagen?
Die sitzen doch sozusagen an der Quelle...

Statt dessen wird versucht über uns dann wenigstens Informationen an die Angler zu bringen, weil augenscheinlich den verbandsinternen Kommunikationswegen nicht so weit getraut wird, dass diese Infos die Angler dann auch erreichen..

Es ist ein Trauerspiel......

Solange sich da der VDSF nicht von innen heraus reformiert und sich das selbstherrliche Tun des geschäftsführennden Präsidiums weiter so gefallen lässt, ist ein solcher Verband schlicht nicht fusionsfähig..

Schade auch, dass der DAV dazu nicht genauso klare und eindeutige Worte findet:
Fusion ja - aber nicht mit diesem VDSF, der augenscheinlich von einer relativ kleinen Gruppe beherrscht wird, und sich das der große Rest einfach gefallen lässt.

Und die Angler in den VDSF-Vereinen müssen sich genauso wie ihre Verbände den Vorwurf gefallen lasen, dass sie durch ihr Stillhalten letztlich die Fusion zum scheitern gebracht haben.



> Fakt für mich ist als einfaches,zahlendes Mitglied, dass ich keiner Vereinigung zustimmen werde, wenn in der Satzung nicht klar das Angeln im Mittelpunkt steht


Da inwzischen klar ist, dass genau das einer der Knackpunkte war bei der gemeinsamen Satzung, dass sich der VDSF (bzw. das geschäftsführende Präsidium) weigerte, den Passus "Sicherung aller Formen waidgerechten Angelns" mit in die Satzung aufzunehmen, müsste also jeder Angler in einem VDSF-Verein, der das genauso sieht wie Du, dafür sorgen, dass sein Verein zum DAV wechselt - wo das Angeln eben klarer Bestandteil der Satzung ist!

Nur mal so zum weiterdenken...


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ist immer Mist, wenn man an mehreren Fronten tätig ist.
Und im Moment sehe ich die NRW-Thematik als dringlicher und konkreter an, als das Wundenlecken zweier geschlagener Bundesverbände, die so oder so beide als Verlierer aus den gescheiterten Fusionsverhandlungen heraus gegangen sind.

Deshalb mein Ansatz, lieber mal was Konkretes gemeinsam in die Hand zu nehmen, an allen Verbänden vorbei entweder mit ihnen oder ohne sie, aber gemeinsam mit Menschen, Anglern, die auch gemeinsam von etwas überzeugt sind.
Nur ist das hier im Thema OffTopic :m

Das Video stimmt extrem nachdenklich, bestätigt aber irgendwo auch unseren Willen zur Informationsstreuung.

Was den Vorwurf der Hetzerei gegen uns betrifft, beantwortet mein Tagesabreißkalender den mit dem Blatt von gestern, wo folgende Anekdote abgedruckt ist:


> Der österreichische Sozialdemokrat Victor Adler stand wegen Volksverhetzung vor Gericht. Der Staatsanwalt hielt ihm vor, er hätte sich verhalten wie ein Mensch, der mit einer brennenden Fackel durch ein Pulvermagazin laufe. Victor Adler entgegnete barsch: "Wenn Sie die Explosion verhindern wollen, dann räumen Sie gefälligst die Pulverfässer weg!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Was den Vorwurf der Hetzerei gegen uns betrifft, beantwortet mein Tagesabreißkalender den mit dem Blatt von gestern, wo folgende Anekdote abgedruckt ist:
> 
> 
> > Der österreichische Sozialdemokrat Victor Adler stand wegen Volksverhetzung vor Gericht. Der Staatsanwalt hielt ihm vor, er hätte sich verhalten wie ein Mensch, der mit einer brennenden Fackel durch ein Pulvermagazin laufe. Victor Adler entgegnete barsch: "Wenn Sie die Explosion verhindern wollen, dann räumen Sie gefälligst die Pulverfässer weg!"


Find ich geil....
;-)))


----------



## ivo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Überarbeitete Versionen von Satzung und Positionspapier, Stand 22.10.2010:

Satzung


Positionspapier




Man beachte den Zweck in der Satzung.:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

*DAV
§ 2 Zweck,​​​​Ziele und Aufgaben
Zweck des Verbandes​
*1. Der Verband ist der Zusammenschlu​​​​ßss der organisierten Anglervon Anglerverbänden
und Vereinen auf Bundesebene.
2. Vornehmstes Anliegen des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung
einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähigenr Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer
und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur
Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei.damit auch für die Volksgesundheit.​
3. Zusammenarbeit mit der Wissenschaft​*
VDSF
§ 2 Zweck,​​​​Ziele und Aufgaben
Zweck des Verbandes​
*1. Der​​​​… ist der Spitzenverband der auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände.
Verband ist der Zusammenschluß der organisierten Angler auf Bundesebene.​
2.​​​​Vornehmstes AnliegenZweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung
einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähiger Natur, insbesondere gesunder
Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit
und damit auch für die Volksgesundheit.​
3. Zusammenarbeit mit der Wissenschaft


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

gut, dass da erst mal nix draus wurde


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Es ist schon seltsam perfide, dass in der Zielfassung eines Anglerverbandes das Wort "Angeln" nicht vertreten sein soll. :g


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

bei allen Änderungen des VDSF fällt auf, dass das Wort Angeln vermieden wird.
Haben die Angelphobie ?


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

vielleicht läßt am ja Angeln weg, um andere Fusionen zu ermöglichen, BUND oder so?|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Und wie oft wurde ich angefeindet wenn ich schrieb, dass der VDSF eben schon satzungsgemäß  kein Anglerverband, sondern ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband sei..

Schön, dass es langsam immer mehr Angler merken, was da wirklich gespielt wird..


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

@Thomas:  |pftroest:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

;-))))
Tut halt gut, wenn man mit der Zeit sieht (und auch immer mehr andere) wie recht man (leider!!!!) mit seiner Einschätzung hatte..


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie oft wurde ich angefeindet wenn ich schrieb, dass der VDSF eben schon satzungsgemäß  kein Anglerverband, sondern ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband sei..
> 
> *Schön, dass es langsam immer mehr Angler merken, was da wirklich gespielt wird..*



Mich wundert nur, dass erst jetzt, nach dem Scheitern der Verhandlungen die Satzungsentwürfe gelesen werden und der "Aha-Effekt" eintritt.
Das hätte man auch schon früher haben / merken  können bzw. mitbekommen *müssen*, nur hat es da anscheinend nur sehr wenige interessiert...
Bedauerlich, wenn auch noch nicht zu spät #h

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Das hätte man auch schon früher haben / merken können bzw. mitbekommen müssen, nur hat es da anscheinend nur sehr wenige interessiert...
> Bedauerlich, wenn auch noch nicht zu spät


Bei uns wars jedenfalls früh genug alles öffentlich..


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

hallo? die Entwürfe gabs doch gar nict zu lesen


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hallo? die Entwürfe gabs doch gar nict zu lesen



Natürlich gab es die zu lesen, bzw. wurden sie verlinkt.
Und das, wie Thomas anmerkte, schon vor geraumer Zeit.
Gab sogar einen Thread dazu... müßte ich suchen, Thomas findet den sicher schneller.

Nochn Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Doch, hatten wir schon verlinkt, müsst ich nochmal raussuchen.

Aber die Inhalte/Differenzen diesbezüglich hatten wir immer schon veröffentlicht, diskutiert und krtisiert..


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Diesbezüglich stimme ich Thomas zu.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

doch die waren schon da, nur man denkt doch vielleicht so
"Es wird schon (gut) werden", es wurde aber nicht
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

hmm, kann mich nur an Auszügen erinnern.
ja, diskutiert wird hier schon lange drüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Wir müssen uns eh wegen der sich überstürzenden Ereignisse und der daraus folgenden Veränderungen redaktionell sowieso neu positionieren -  da passiert im Moment an vielen Stellen in vielen Verbänden (beider Seiten) sehr viel.

Man kann nun ja aber eh die "alte Diskussion" um die "alte Fusion" vergessen..

Die Frage wird sein, wie positioniert man sich zum nun zu erwartenden Fortgang der Geschichte?

Was verlangt man von Verbänden und Funktionären-  bzw. was kann und darf man überhaupt verlangen - damit sich endlich sowohl in Verbandstrukturen wie in Funktionärsköpfen die Einsicht durchsetzt (verbandsunabhängig - beide Seiten), was wirkliche Verbandsarbeit *für* Angler ist?

Und das sind letzten Endes eigentlich nur zwei Kernpunkte, die jeder Angler nachvollziehen wird können und denen auch jeder zustimmen wird können - und denen auch jeder Funktionär jedes Verbandes schon rein aus der Logik heraus zustimmen wird müssen..

Und dann werden wir ja sehen, welche Funktionäre und Verbände sich dazu wie verhalten.

Wer also wirklich etwas für das Angeln und die Angler in ganz Deutschland tun will, und wer weiterhin nicht bereit ist, über den Tellerrand seines eigenen Verbandes zu schauen...

Es wird in nächster Zeit noch viel geschehen, und dann werden viele positiv auffallen, von denen man das vielleicht bisher nicht gedacht hätte (aus beiden Verbänden). 

Und es werden sich auch viele entlarven, von denen man das vielleicht bisher nicht gedacht hätte (auch aus beiden Verbänden)..

Wir arbeiten dran...........


----------



## smartmouth (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

man man man 

Danke für die ganzen Infos die ich grad lesen konnte 
(war lange nich da aus fam Gründen und hatte auch keinen geistigen Freiraum um mich nur ansatzweise drum zukümmern)

Desweiteren kann man nur hoffen das die Dickkopferten sich die selben nicht einschlagen sondern mit Nachdruck an der Lösung der Probleme arbeiten.
Das Verhalten des VDSF is jedoch gelinde gesagt eine sauerei und es steht offen ob sich dort bis die Führungspitze wechselt irgendwas dran ändert.

Letztlich kann man wirklich nur froh sein das die Fusion so wie sie uns bisher bedrohte (ich empfand es als Bedrohung) gescheitert ist und Teile der Kommission zum erneuten nachdenken zwingen was denn wohl falsch gelaufen ist.

mit lachenden und weinenden Auge der Nilson


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Desweiteren kann man nur hoffen das die Dickkopferten sich die selben nicht einschlagen sondern mit Nachdruck an der Lösung der Probleme arbeiten.


Ohne zu polemisch werden zu wollen:
Wenn da mancher der jetzigen Dickschädel daran gehindert werden würde (muss ja nicht gleich Schädel einschlagen sein), weiterhin "für Angler" zu sprechen und Verbandsarbeit zu machen, wäre für die Angler in Deutschland wahrscheinlich schon viel gewonnen und wir dem Ziel eines einzigen, starken, anglerfreundlichen und durchsetzungsfähigen Verbandes  schon viel näher...

Wie gesagt:
Wir arbeiten dran.....

Mit 2 ganz einfachen, logischen, für jeden Angler und vielleicht sogar für Funktionäre nachvollziehbaren Grundsätzen, an denen sie sich dann auch immer werden messen lassen  müssen......


----------



## smartmouth (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne zu polemisch werden zu wollen:. . . .  gekürzt
> 
> Wie gesagt:
> Wir arbeiten dran.....



Von Polemik les ich da nichts , nur die Wahrheit. Sehs ja genauso befürchte nur das wenn die das Streiten kriegen wir als einfache Angler und nicht Funktionäre wieder mal das Nachsehen haben werden. Deswegen hoffe ich auf einen möglichst friedlichen und freundlichen Umgang der beiden Streitpartner miteinander.

Und dafür kann man euch nur danken #6 das ihr für uns alle den Ar---h hinhaltet und euch mit dem ganzen Mist pers. auseinander setzt und antut. Aber gäbe es Leute wie euch nicht würds wohl schon ganz anders aussehen.

lg nilson


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Lob uns nur nicht zu viel (auch wenns uns gut tut), sonst kriegen andere noch nen größeren Hals auf uns 
;-))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn da mancher der jetzigen Dickschädel daran gehindert werden würde (muss ja nicht gleich Schädel einschlagen sein), weiterhin "für Angler" zu sprechen und Verbandsarbeit zu machen, wäre für die Angler in Deutschland wahrscheinlich schon viel gewonnen ......


 
Hi Thomas,

Du sprichst von Dir und Deinen Kumpanen?

Okay, okay - war ein blöder Spass. Aber jetzt im Ernst: Ich hatte zumindest die Hoffnung, dass sich bei Dir im Hinterkopf zumindest so ein leicht mulmiges Gefühl einnisten würde, dass das mit dem Zuspitzen der Probleme und dem Herausarbeiten der Gegensätze zwischen den beiden Verbänden vielleicht doch nicht "das Gelbe vom Ei" war. Und zumindest einen Teil dazu beigetragen hat, dass die Situation so ist wie sie ist.
Wenn Du zusammen mit Deinen Mitstreitern wirklich weiterhin am "großen Rad" drehen willst, dann empfehle ich Euch, alles was Ihr bisher zur Fusion im Hinterkopf abgespeichert habt, über Bord zu schmeissen und noch einmal grundlegend gedanklich aufzubauen. Wenn Ihr aus neu gewonnener Überzeugung ein paar Kurven anders nehmen könnt, dann kommt auch was besseres, mehrheitsfähiges heraus.
Ist mehr als eine Überlegung wert.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Siehe oben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3236774&postcount=252


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Vor nen paar tagen hieß es noch,auf das AB gelabber gibt doch keiner was....alles bla bla

Nun heißt es schon,das AB ist nicht unschuldig an der Situation.

Durch das "aufdecken" sind manchen Steine vom Herz gefallen,und das Bundesweit.Bei anderen verursacht es Bauchweh was auch gut so ist.

Gesteurte Medienpropaganda,gesteurte Verbands Politik...... hatten wir genug,es ist schön zu sehen wie aufgedeckt wird und einigen die Augen auf gehn.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



gründler schrieb:


> Vor nen paar tagen hieß es noch,auf das AB gelabber gibt doch keiner was....alles bla bla
> 
> Nun heißt es schon,das AB ist nicht unschuldig an der Situation.
> 
> ...



Siehste, das ist es ja, was viele nicht verstehen. 

Es hat harter Worte und klarer Stellungnahme bedurft, schlimmes zu verhindern. Dazu haben wir, und viele Boardis hier und draußen in der Realität, ein ganz winzig kleines bisschen beigetragen. 

Es wird auch ganz sicher noch weiterer klarer und deutlicher Worte bedürfen. Und die werden auch ganz sicher fallen. 

Ein Umdenken kann ich bei uns jedenfalls, zum Glück, nicht feststellen. Wir werden nie einen weichgespülten Kurs gegen anglerfeindliche Aktivitäten an den Tag legen. 

Klare Worte und messen an Taten. Im positiven, wie im negativen. 

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Hanns Peter (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Siehste, das ist es ja, was viele nicht verstehen.
> 
> Es hat harter Worte und klarer Stellungnahme bedurft, schlimmes zu verhindern. Dazu haben wir, und viele Boardis hier und draußen in der Realität, ein ganz winzig kleines bisschen beigetragen.
> 
> ...



Ein klares und gutes Fazit der bisherigen Tätigkeiten #6

Und ein positiv stimmender Ausblick in zukünftige Aktivitäten.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hi,

ich seh schon, hier sind ganz, ganz große Strategen am Werk. Da komm ich natürlich nicht mehr mit.

Euch noch eine schöne Zeit.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich seh schon, hier sind ganz, ganz große Strategen am Werk. Da komm ich natürlich nicht mehr mit.
> 
> ...


 
Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken.


Boardis gehen,Boardis kommen thats life!

#h


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich seh schon, hier sind ganz, ganz große Strategen am Werk. Da komm ich natürlich nicht mehr mit.
> 
> ...



Servus,
wir sind nicht unbedingt immer einer Meinung und auch sicher keine Freunde |wavey:, aber hier muß ich dir "leider" zustimmen (so  ich deinen Einwurf richtig interpretiere).

Richtig und wichtig ist, dass die Kollegen/Redaktion hier im Board informieren und hinterfragen....
trotzdem sollte aber darauf hingewiesen werden und man nicht vergessen, dass die Politik und die ganzen "Nebenkriegsschauplätze" doch ausserhalb der virtuellen Welt stattfinden, egal was im Anglerboard gerade OnTopic ist.
Deshalb sollte man nichts überbewerten oder gar überzeichnen.

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Koalabaer (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl,hier wird aus Gewohnheit oder Zugehörigkeitsdauer...der ein oder andere Verband bevorzugt?

Davon sollten WIR uns schnell lösen,so es uns um die ,,Sache''geht.
Sollte der VDSF oder DAV gewinnen?mir egal,so es jener Verband ist...welcher unsere Interessen vertritt.

Was hier teilweise den Mod's vorgeworfen wird,kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.#d

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

richtig, von mir aus kann der Verband "Pfeffermizia-Clup" heißen, Hauptsache er tritt fürs Angeln ein


----------



## moby1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Die Ereignisse der letzten Zeit sind erschreckend, vor allem was der VdsF da abzieht, aber auch was die Reaktionen der DAV Leute betrifft.
Und trotzdem bin ich aus verschiedenen Gründen froh über diese Entwicklung.
Bei einer Fusion unter diesen Voraussetzungen hätten wir alle verloren !!
Denn nun hat der Vdsf bzw. die Vorstandsebene sein / ihr wahres Gesicht gezeigt, einige Leute sind nun eventuell aufgewacht, es werden sich manche Leute so ihre Gedanken machen und dann an gewissen Dingen arbeiten und sie eventuell verändern.
Der DAV hat nun Zeit bestimmte Defizite zu egalisieren und sich auf eine stärkere Verhandlungsposition zu bringen.
Ich hoffe der DAV bringt seine verschlafenen West Landesverbände dazu endlich mit der Verbandsarbeit zu beginnen, so dass es eine Fusion in ungefährer Augenhöhe geben kann.
Eine Fusion ist wünschenswert aber nicht um jeden Preis !
Was mir bei dieser Fusion besonders fehlt, ist die fehlende Stimme der " nichtorganisierten Angler " beim DAV haben es die " unoganisierten " ja zumindest mal auf die HP geschafft, allerdings sind das auch nur Lippenbekenntnisse, in der Praxis spricht weder der Eine noch der Andere Verband für diese grosse Zahl Angler.
Also lieber keine Fusion als eine die die Mehrzahl der Angler nicht berücksichtigt.
Offtopic:
Angeln ist Ländersache, was bringt da ein Tässchen Kaffee mit " Ilse " ausser ein paar Fotos für´s Poesiealbum einiger selbstverliebter Egomanen ?
Off Topic Ende:

moby


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> trotzdem sollte aber darauf hingewiesen werden und man nicht vergessen, dass die Politik und die ganzen "Nebenkriegsschauplätze" doch ausserhalb der virtuellen Welt stattfinden, egal was im Anglerboard gerade OnTopic ist.
> Deshalb sollte man nichts überbewerten oder gar überzeichnen.



Tuen *richtig* gut, Deine Worte!!!!
Wir sind nur ein paar, ja ganz wenige von ganz, ganz vielen Betroffenen, die hier zwar öffentlich lesbar, aber dennoch in einem ganz überschaubaren Rahmen sich mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt haben.
Aber deshalb so zu tun, als haben wir die Entscheidungen des VdSF-Präsidiums beeinflusst, wäre nichts als Anmaßung und schamlose Übertreibung.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Peter Mohnert im Anglerboard liest, geschweige denn überhaupt eine Vorstellung oder Kenntnis davon hat, in welcher Form und mit welchen Medien heutzutage auf der Welt kommuniziert wird. Der ist doch kein Medientyp à la Berlusconi. (obwohl...ach nein lassen wir das...:q)

Was sich gezeigt hat, ist, dass wir in der Verbandsfrage immer noch viel zu sehr polarisieren. Wir diskutieren uns fusselig über pro die einen und contra die anderen und re und Bock und Hirsch und bleiben doch alle gemeinsam auf der Strecke.

Bzw. bleiben wir das wirklich?
Haben die Bundesverbände in einem föderalistischen Staat und länderspezifischen Fischereiregelungen überhaupt (noch) die Macht und den Einfluss, der sie soooo wichtig macht?
Messen wir dem Scheitern der Fusion nicht vielleicht genauso viel zu viel Bedeutung bei?
Denn in erster Linie gefordert sind doch jetzt nicht wir an der Basis, sondern vor allem die jeweiligen Landesverbände in ihren landesspezifischen Fragestellungen. Und wenn ich mir alleine das organisatorische Chaos mit Teilzuständigkeiten für einzelne Bundesländer und zum Teil sogar bundeslandsübergreifenden Zuständigkeiten einzelner Verbände plus doppelte Flächendeckung aufgrund unterschiedlicher Bundeszugehörigkeiten anschaue, dann wundert es doch kaum noch, wenn die gesetzgebenden Landesregierungen machen können, was sie wollen, wenn ihnen die pro-Angler-Argumente nicht von einem starken Landesverband vorgestellt werden.
Ausgerechnet die von uns viel kritisierten Bayern machen da doch allen anderen Ländern was vor (unabhängig von der Diskussion, ob das, was sie machen, so richtig und im Sinne der Angler ist) mit nem Landes- und mehreren Kreisverbänden und einer klaren und verständlichen Organisationsstruktur.
Hier in NRW hab ich z.B. bis heute nicht begriffen, welche Funktion dieser Verband mit Sitz in Hagen hat und wo der mal in der Öffentlichkeit präsent ist, wenn es um heikle Anglerfragen geht.

Wie sehr schreien eigentlich all die Landesverbände nach der Fusion und nach einem großen, starken und verlässlichen übergeordneten Vaterverband?
Wie zufrieden sind die eigentlich mit ihrem jeweiligen Bundesverband?
Von manchen DAV-Verbänden kommt da wenigstens ab und zu mal ein positives Signal (auch nicht von allen, ich weiß!). Und wenn ich das hier richtig verstanden habe von VdSF-Seite in Bayern zum Teil auch noch.
Aber selbst seitens der beiden VdSF-Verbände Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein, mit denen wir seitens der Redaktion ja klare und offen ausgetragene Meinungsverschiedenheiten zu den Themen Gemeinschaftsfischen, MeFo-Schonzeit und (Urlaubs-)Fischereischein(-pflicht) haben, hab ich so gar nichts zum Thema (Un-)Zufriedenheit  mit dem Bundesverband gehört.
In der ganzen Diskussion fehlt diese doch eigentlich wichtige Sichtweise bisher völlig und deshalb meine konkrete Frage an alle hier, die ein wenig mit ihren Landesverbänden zu tun haben: Wie ist denn das? Wie klappt das denn so mit dem Bundesverband? Stehen die euch in wichtigen Fragen zur Seite oder halten die sich da raus (und wie findet ihr das)?


----------



## ivo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Hehe, in Sachsen gibt es m.e. eine bessere Struktur. dem Landesverband sind 3 Regionalverbände (nach Regierungsbezirken) angegliedert. Bei den Regionalverbänden sind dann die einzelnen Vereine Mitglied. 

Damit ist m.M. eine direktere Demokratie möglich. Bei den KAV´s kann ich mir vorstellen, dass zu viel auf dem Weg in das Landespräsidium unter geht.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



ivo schrieb:


> Bei den KAV´s kann ich mir vorstellen, dass zu viel auf dem Weg in das Landespräsidium unter geht.



Nicht unbedingt. Das geht schon, wenn man will. Aber wie so oft im Leben, spielt es auch hier eine Rolle, ob es jemand macht, weil es irgendwer schließlich machen muss oder ob er es macht, weil er das auch wirklich will.

Ich denke, der DAV ganz allgemein hat ein problem mit seiner Historie.

Bisher (also zu Vorwendezeiten) war es doch immer so, dass es den DAV eigentlich nur gab, um die Angler der DDR irgendwie zu organisieren.

So richtig von oben herunter wurde nicht gedrückt - auch, wenn es andere hier gern so darstellen.

Ich selbst bin im Potsdamer DAV "Dynamo" gewesen ... die Alteingesessenen wissen sicher, was ich damit meine. Und selbst wir hatten quasi die totale Autonomie.

Der jetzige DAV ist aber weg von diesem Dornröschenschlaf und muss nun damit klar kommen, dass ganz andere Kaliber (BUND, PeTRA & Co.) mit am Tisch sitzen ... und offenbar ist er eben noch immer nicht so wach, wie er es eigentlich sein müsste.

Ich hoffe - auch im Sinne eines erstarkten DAV, dass der eine oder andere Großkopferte nun endlich richtig wach geworden ist und sich der Verband ganz allgemeinendlich der Realität stellt und sich auf das besinnt, was ihn seit DDR-Zeiten auszeichnet: liberale und vor allem anglerfreundliche Politik, eigentlich recht gute Kommunikation (naja ... Ausnahmen bestätigen usw.) und eine Anglerschaft, die im Grunde auch zu ihrem Verband steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> dass der eine oder andere Großkopferte nun endlich richtig wach geworden ist und sich der Verband ganz allgemeinendlich der Realität stellt


Das würde ich ganz schlicht für beide Bundes- wie für viele Landesverbände so unterschreiben..

Da geht es viel zu oft um partielle Interessen der einzelnen Verbände - oft genug auch rein finanzieller Natur - und weniger darum, das Angeln und die Angler in Deutschland zu unterstützen..

Was nicht einfacher dadurch wird, dass Gesetzgebung wie Verbände in Sachen Fischerei föderal strukturiert sind.


Man sieht bei der Bildung, was bei sowas rauskommt:
Der Wettbewerb der schlechten bzw. der schlecht umgesetzen Ideen.. 

Und wer leidet drunter?
Funktionäre?
Politiker?

Nö, die Eltern und Schüler.....

Vergleiche zum Angeln sind da durchaus angebracht....


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

ne Pisa-Studie für Angler ?
ne im Ernst, der Vergleich ist durchaus angebracht


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

beide Verbände haben wohl ne Menge zu lernen. 
Bei dem einen ist es unverständlich, dass er partou nicht das Wort "Angeln" in der Satzung haben möchte.
Bei dem anderen ist es die Vergütungsregelung für Präsidiumsmitglieder in der Satzung.
Dann dieses Rumgeeiere von beiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Die Probleme in den Verbänden (beiden), rühren ja letztlich daher, dass sich "Landesfürsten" nicht dreinreden lassen wollen.

Sinngemäßes, zusammengefasstes Zitat aus vielen Gesprächen mit Funktionären, Landesverbandspräsidenten und Geschäftsführern beider Verbände:
"Die angelpolitischen Leitlinien des Bundesverbandes sind Empfehlungen und Ratschläge, an die man sich halten kann, aber nicht muss.." 
und/oder 
"was interessiert uns unser  Bundesverband - wir machen hier im Land was wir wollen..."...

Aus beiden Bundesverbänden dazu:
"Wir können nur was machen und helfen, wenn wir gefragt werden...."
und 
"Wir sind Diensleister für die Landesverbände und haben keine "Richtlinienkompetenz" um denen was vorzuschreiben.."

Wenn man dann sieht, wie unterschiedlich die Politik der Landesverbände ist - vollkommen wurscht ob VDSF oder DAV - ist es doch dann kein Wunder, wenn man bei sowenig Gemeinsamkeiten - inner- wie ausserhalb des eigenen Verbandes - keine bundesweite Fusion hinkriegen kann.

Zumal es gerade auch den Landesverbänden (beider Seiten) oft vollkommen wurscht ist, was ihre Politik vor Ort in den Ländern für die Angler in ganz Deutschland bedeutet oder bedeuten kann.

Gerade Landesverbände machen Politik auch oft nicht im Interesse der Angler - auch nicht der im eigenen Verband organisierten, geschweige denn anderen - sondern orientieren sich rein am eigenen Verbandsinteresse - oft genug leider statt an anglerischen an finanziellen Aspekten..

Betrachtet man Äußerungen rund um die gescheiterte Fusion mal unter diesem Gesichtspunkt, dann wird vielleicht vieles klarer...

Und denkt mal drüber nach, ob bei der jetzigen Struktur mit der Überrepräsentanz der Länderverbandsinteressen überhaupt eine für alle Angler in ganz Deutschland sinnvolle und gemeinsame Angelpolitik durchgesetzt werden kann?

Es heisst zwar so schön, das der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt - was sicherlich auch bei der gescheiterten Fusion teilweise seine Berechtigung hat, wenn man sieht, wie das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF gehandelt hat.

Aber letztlich ist sie daran gescheitert, dass die Gräten (Landesverbände) "gestunken" haben und ihre eigenen Interessen vor die der Angler insgesamt gestellt haben..

Und ist da ein Wunder, wenn immer mehr Einschränkungen kommen?

Für fast jede Einschränkung findet sich irgendein Landesverband, der diese aus eigennützigen, egoistischen  - meist finanziellen statt anglerischen - Landesverbandsinteressen auch öffentlich vertritt.

So dass jeder Angelgegner immer locker behaupten kann (leider Gottes zu Recht!!):
"Die Angler wollen das ja selber so..."..


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

es ist halt ein ganzer Schwarm Fische, wo jeder für sich vom Kopf her stinken kann.
wenn man im Satzungsentwurf mal richtig liest, haben offensichtlich beide Bundesverbände diese Problematik schon erkannt. Da steht nämlich eindeutig (sinngemäß), dass die Satzungen der Mitglidsverbände mit der Satzung des neuen Bundesverbands vereinbar sein müssen.
Das bedeutet natürlich Machtverlust


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Um das nochmal klarzustellen:
Die Angelpolitik der Landesverbände unterscheidet sich oft erheblich von den Vorgaben  ihrers jeweiligen Bundesverbandes. 

Während der VDSF-Bundesverband oft die nicht immer gerade anglerfreundliche und gegen weitere Einschränkungen kämpfende Politik seiner  Landesverbände stützt oder zumindest nicht dagegen vorgeht, findet man die DAV Landesverbände meist viel näher an der grundsätzlich anglerfreundlichen angelpolitischen Ausrichtung des DAV-Bundesverbandes. 

Voraussetzung für eine fruchtbare Fusion zum Wohle aller Angler ist aber eine einheitliche und freiheitliche Gesamtpolitik in ALLEN Verbandsgliederungen BEIDER Dachverbände!

Ziel muss es jetzt für uns Angler sein, über die Vereine und Kreisverbände entweder auf die Landesverbände Druck zur Abkehr von einer einschränkenden Angelpolitik auszuüben, oder die Landesverbände, die sich auf dem richtigen Weg befinden, zu stärken und zu stützen. 

Dabei mache ich keinen Unterschied in der Verbandszugehörigkeit. 

Das ist vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass ich die angelpolitische Grundausrichtung des DAV Bundesverbandes für wesentlich anglerfreundlicher halte und diesen in seiner Arbeit unterstütze. 

Und dass ich nach wie vor die immer noch geltenden angelpolitischen Richtlinien des VDSF aus den 90er Jahren, die mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder zusammen "erarbeitet" wurden, für grundfalsch halten und diese immer bekämpfen werden.

Ich glaube, dass erst eine weitgehende Übereinstimmung der Landesverbände den Boden für eine sinnvolle und erfolgreiche Fusion bereiten kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Oder, um es noch klarer auszudrücken:
Eine Fusion unter Führung des jetzigen VDSF in seinen jetzigen Strukturen mit den jetzt handelnden Personen mit dem DAV und seinen jetzigen Strukturen wäre in meinen Augen für die Angler in Deutschland schlimmer gewesen, als eine Verdopplung der Kormoranpopulation..

Wenn mal auch in ALLEN Verbänden und deren Gliederungen eingesehen wird, woran es in den deutschen Verbänden wirklich hapert, dann erst kann es zu einer sinnvollen Fusion kommen.

Was mich dabei wirklich hoffnungsfroh stimmt, sind die vielen Gespäche mit Verbandsleuten BEIDER Verbände, die das genauso sehen (und die sich bis jetzt meist leider nicht trauten, das auch offen und öffentlich so zu vertreten..).....

Hoffen wir im Interesse von uns Anglern, dass diese sich auch durchringen können, das öffentlich so zu vertreten und sich damit dann auch durchsetzen können..

Und unterstützen wir sie dabei!!


----------



## smartmouth (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich seh schon, hier sind ganz, ganz große Strategen am Werk. Da komm ich natürlich nicht mehr mit.
> 
> ...


 

Zumindest sparen wir uns die fette Polemik. Was ist daran verkehrt zu sagen was man denkt anstatt den Schwanz einzuziehen und zu kuschen.

Nix mit *GROßE STRATEGEN* mündige Bürger die Ihr Recht auf Presse-, Informations-, und Redefreiheit zum eigenen Vorteil nutzen damit nicht wieder einmal die Funktionäre und Lobbyisten das Recht in die eigenen schmutzigen Hände nehmen und der Rest drunter leidet. 

Auch wenn weit hergeholt aber genau so wars in den 30gern des letzten  Jahrhunderts. Hätte es damals www und co gegeben hätte die braune Pest  Null Chancen gehabt weil all die Verfälschungen und Manipulationen ans  Licht gekommen wären.

kopfschüddelnd nilson


----------



## Honeyball (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

richtig, zwar weit hergeholt, aber völlig richtig.#6


----------



## gründler (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Zitat Politikberater xxxx

Die größte Angst der Systemsteuerer ist die Angst das ihr System zusammenbricht.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Danke Honeyball ;-))


			
				Schiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich der Landmann solcher Tat verwogen,
> Aus eignem Mittel, ohne Hülf der Edeln,
> Hat er der eignen Kraft so viel vertraut -
> Ja, dann bedarf es unserer nicht mehr,
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

:q:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Zumindest sparen wir uns die fette Polemik.
> Hätte es damals www und co gegeben hätte die braune Pest  Null Chancen gehabt weil all die Verfälschungen und Manipulationen ans  Licht gekommen wären.



Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich mit eurem Ansinnen konform gehe, aber bei aller Liebe, wenn bei dieser ganzen Diskussion an etwas nicht gespart wird, dann ist es "fette Polemik".
Und du bist doch nicht ernsthaft der Meinung, daß mit einer gigantischen medialen Plattform, auf der Informationen meist ohne Quellenanalyse in einer ungeheuren Massendynamik lediglich recycelt werden, daß mit einem solchen Netzwerk Verfälschungen aufgedeckt werden und Manipulationen durch welche Art der Demagogie auch immer verhindert werden?|bigeyes
Gruß


----------



## smartmouth (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich mit eurem Ansinnen konform gehe, aber bei aller Liebe, wenn bei dieser ganzen Diskussion an etwas nicht gespart wird, dann ist es "fette Polemik".
> Und du bist doch nicht ernsthaft der Meinung, daß mit einer gigantischen medialen Plattform, auf der Informationen meist ohne Quellenanalyse in einer ungeheuren Massendynamik lediglich recycelt werden, daß mit einem solchen Netzwerk Verfälschungen aufgedeckt werden und Manipulationen durch welche Art der Demagogie auch immer verhindert werden?|bigeyes
> Gruß




Mit der Polemik haste sicher recht zumindest was Teile meiner post angeht. 
Ansonsten bin ich davon überzeugt das durch gut dokumentierte und nachvollziehbare Schriftwechsel wie Thomas und Ralle es hier halten ne Menge zu erreichen ist. 
Sicher is das Netz zugemüllt aber da muß jeder selber dafür sorgen das er/sie sich glaubwürdige, seriöse Informationen aneignet.
Genau wie bei Zeitungen gilt es hier eben die Bild-online von Spiegel-online oder heise.de unterscheiden zukönnen und die seriöse Wahl zutreffen.
Denn mündige Bürger sind wir wohl alle und diese Wahl steht uns offen, also sollten wir diese auch nutzen.

greetz nilson


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ich finds schlicht zum kotzen, dass wir hier  die einzigen sind, die da überhaupt recherchieren.

Ist schliesslich ein eminent wichtiges Thema für ALLE Angler.

Und dass da die Kollegen der "seriösen" Printpresse" zu nix anderem in der Lage sind, als Pressemeldugen unkommentiert abzudrucken - naja...

Und ja, wir versuchen das so sauber wie möglich und alles so öffentlich wie möglich zu machen, was aber leider nicht immer möglich ist. Zum einen aus Informantenschutz, wir bekommen viel Material zugespielt, was letzten Endes nicht zu veröffentlichen ist, weil dann sofort klar wäre, wo es her kommt - da können wir höchstens draus zitieren - liegt aber natürlich vor.

Wir veröffentlichen aber nur, was wir auch entsprechend verifiziert haben und was wir belegen können - wir warten immer auf eine Klage, um vor Gericht dann alle Dokumente vorlegen zu können - nichts lieber als das...

Und wenn mir selbst sehr hochrangige Funktionäre des VDSF bestätigen, die an Verhandlungen teilgenommen haben, dass unsere Recherche und auch unsere Einschätzungen stimmen, haben wir definitiv nicht falsches recherchiert..

Aber -wie auch schon gesagt:
Gott sei Dank ist diese Fusion mit diesen Beteiligten nun vom Tisch - egal wer dran schuld ist oder wem man dafür danken darf...

Also vorwärts statt rückwärts:
Wenn mal auch in ALLEN Verbänden und deren Gliederungen eingesehen wird, woran es in den deutschen Verbänden wirklich hapert, dann erst kann es zu einer sinnvollen Fusion kommen.

Was mich dabei wirklich hoffnungsfroh stimmt, sind die vielen Gespäche mit Verbandsleuten BEIDER Verbände, die das genauso sehen (und die sich bis jetzt meist leider nicht trauten, das auch offen und öffentlich so zu vertreten..).....

Hoffen wir im Interesse von uns Anglern, dass diese sich auch durchringen können, das öffentlich so zu vertreten und sich damit dann auch durchsetzen können..

Und unterstützen wir sie dabei


----------



## mcrae (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also vorwärts statt rückwärts:
> Wenn mal auch in ALLEN Verbänden und deren Gliederungen eingesehen wird, woran es in den deutschen Verbänden wirklich hapert, dann erst kann es zu einer sinnvollen Fusion kommen.
> 
> Was mich dabei wirklich hoffnungsfroh stimmt, sind die vielen Gespäche mit Verbandsleuten BEIDER Verbände, die das genauso sehen (und die sich bis jetzt meist leider nicht trauten, das auch offen und öffentlich so zu vertreten..).....
> ...




Thomas, dann gib ihnen doch mal die Anregungen die hier im Tröt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205716 aufgelaufen sind an die Hand. 
Damit in den Verbänden halt nicht argumentiert werden kann "Davon haben wir nichts gewusst".


----------



## smartmouth (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Thomas meinst du es würde Sinn machen diese Menschen von denen du sprichts miteinander in Kontakt zubringen? 
Das Phänomen des *Gemeinsam sind wir stark* zu fördern mein ich. 
Natürlich nur mit zustimmung dieser Personen da Ihr pers Daten weiter geben tätet etc. . 
Also das man vielleicht einfach mal ein Treffen organisiert um sie zusammen zuführen??? 
Besonders wenn Funktionäre und Mitglieder beider Verbände vertreten sind kann man so doch theorethisch ne art von Lobby schaffen die UNSERE Interessen auch intern vertreten und um den Rückhalt ihrer Kollegen im Eigenen und dem Anderen Verband wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> Thomas meinst du es würde Sinn machen diese Menschen von denen du sprichts miteinander in Kontakt zubringen?


Da sind ja unter den Landesverbänden (beider Dachverbände) schon wieder Gespräche am laufen, wie das weitergehen soll.
Und spätestens in der Märzausgabe des Mags werrden wir uns da wie gesagt redaktionell eh neu positionieren.. 



> Damit in den Verbänden halt nicht argumentiert werden kann "Davon haben wir nichts gewusst".


Und das was hier alles geschrieben wird, ist bei den Verbänden (beiden) durchaus bekannt...

Einige Funktionäre sind unter Klarnamen unterwegs, andere unter Nicks, aber das wird schon alles verfolgt, keien Panik ;-))


----------



## smartmouth (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

#6#6#6 keep us posted


----------



## snofla (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

einer hatte schon getippelt,egal wer es macht ..................hauptsache die Entscheidung fällt zu unsern Gunsten aus...........

ich will hier keinen als Gott bezeichen aber die Info die hier von Thomas und anderen kommt find ich klasse..............

hier wurde geschimpft über den VDSF auch über den DAV, aber wie gesagt egal, öffentliches Board viele Meinungen..............

Ich als bis jetziger VDSFL`ler.......................ich habe hier Fakten Stellungnahmen und Gründe gefunden wo ich sagen mus, ich als 2ter Vorsitzender unsers Vereins ......................man muss hier für uns überlegen (NRW Münsterland) was man macht, ich fühle mich vom VDSF verar...der DAV ist für mich in NRW schlecht gestaffelt,ich hoffe aber das die das ändern....................im Moment schiesst es mir in den Sinn das es vielleicht besser ist verbandslos (als Verien) zu sein...............bin stark nachdenklich über diese Entscheidung.......................................................ich habe mal in einen TRÖÖT geschrieben, wo es auch um die Verbände ging ................................am Ende regiert uns der NABU,weil Leute zu eingeschossen (und zu alt sind ) sind um diese NEUE Position zu leben, weil anders Geht Es Nicht

nachdenklicher snofla wünscht nen schönen Abend...............Danke an Thomas 9904 an Ralle24 und an Honey,ich war mit Sicherheit nicht immer eurer Meinung, aber bei den von euch belegten Fakten muss ich bei uns im Verein reagieren, nochmals Danke an euch und an alle anderen die den Tröööt mit INPUT füttern


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> aber bei den von euch belegten Fakten muss ich bei uns im Verein reagieren, nochmals Danke an euch und an alle anderen die den Tröööt mit INPUT füttern


Wenn das immer mehr begreifen und man so hinbekommt, dass die alten Betonköpfe in den Verbänden wegkommen und endlich in ALLEN Verbänden und Vereinen zuerst etwas für Angler und gegen unnötige gesetzliche Restriktionen und immer weitere Einschränkungen  aktiv unternommen wird, dann haben wir Angler die wirkliche Chance auf einen gemeinsamen, guten, starken, anglerfreundlichen Verband, der dann auch wirklich von der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Angler getragen wird.

Und es scheint tatsächlich auch so zu sein, dass immer mehr Verantwortliche gerade in den Vereinen ins Nachdenken kommen.

Es gibt immer mehr Rückmeldungen bei uns in der Redaktion - auch und gerade von teilweise sehr großen Vereinen - welche sich nicht mehr einfach alles aufdrücken lassen wollen. Die sich von ihren Landesverbänden im Stich gelassen fühlen. 

In der überwiegenden Mehrzahl wollen Angler eben einfach angeln und brauchen dazu in ganz Deutschland zuerst einmal vernünftige, anglerfreundliche Landesfischereigesetze. 
Um in jedem Bundesland auch rechtssicher Fische zurücksetzen zu können, Gemeinschaftsfischen auch mit Wertungen durchführen, tierschzutzgerechte Setzkescher einsetzen zu dürfen, keine gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbote, vernünftige Uferbetretungsregelungen, vernünftiges Kormoranmanagement und, und, und - (so wie in fast ganz Europa auch!)....

Und wir brauchen schlicht Verbände (ob wie jetzt getrennt oder fusioniert) die das in *ALLEN* Gliederungen so auch in der Politik duchzusetzen versuchen, so dass wir in *JEDEM* Bundesland eine anglerfreundliche Gesetzgebung bekommen, welche sich in den einzelnen Punkten an jeweils dem bestehenden Landesgesetz orientiert, dass für die einzelnen Punkte die Lösung mit den wenigsten Einschränkungen hat. 

Das ist doch eigentlich das, was man von "Angler"verbänden erwarten dürfte (muss??), oder?

Und wenn sie auf so einfache und logische Dinge nicht von alleine drauf kommen, müssen wir sie halt zum Jagen tragen, bis sie es endlich begreifen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



snofla schrieb:


> im Moment schiesst es mir in den Sinn das es vielleicht besser ist verbandslos (als Verien) zu sein...............bin stark nachdenklich über diese Entscheidung.......................................................ich habe mal in einen TRÖÖT geschrieben, wo es auch um die Verbände ging ................................am Ende regiert uns der NABU,weil Leute zu eingeschossen (und zu alt sind ) sind um diese NEUE Position zu leben, weil anders Geht Es Nicht




Nun, einen Austritt aus dem Verband halte ich nach wie vor für den falschen Weg. Das bedeutet nur denjenigen das Feld zu überlassen, die wir da eigentlich nicht haben wollen. 
Und selbst wenn ein Landesverband zerbricht, weil zu viele Vereine austreten, dann ist das Feld frei für die Angelgegner.

Wir brauchen aber ein Sprachrohr gegenüber Politik und Verwaltung, da müssen nur die richtigen Töne rauskommen.

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit mit vielen Vereinsvorständen gesprochen. Es ist erstaunlich, wie einige die sich sind, dass es so nicht weitergehen darf, dass keine neuen Beschränkungen auferlegt werden sollen und bestehende abgeschafft gehören.

Irrwitziger Weise glaubt fast jeder Verein, mit seiner Meinung alleine dazustehen. Keiner will das Heft in die Hand nehmen weil er befürchtet, von den anderen Vereinen keine Rückendeckung zu bekommen. 

Jetzt wäre genau die richtige Zeit für "konspirative" Treffen von Vereinsvorständen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Muss doch gar nicht konspirativ sein, ist schliesslich ein mehr als ehrenwertes Anliegen - Die sollen endlich alle mal anfangen, auch offen und öffentlich dazu zu stehen, etwas für Angler zu tun, gegen sinnlose gesetzliche Beschränkungen zu kämpfen!

Und es gibt genügend Leute in den Vereinen beider Verbände, die das genauso sehen und genauso wollen - nur eben scheinbar nicht genügend davon in den verantwortlichen Positionen!

Macht das also auch öffentlich!

Schliesst euch zusammen, um in den verkrusteten Verbandsstrukturen und Funktionärsköpfen was zu ändern - und schliesst euch auch über "Verbandsgrenzen" hinweg zusammen! 

Und an die Verbandsfunktionäre (beider Seiten), die auch das Wohl der Angler im Blick haben:
Unterstützt eure Vereine dabei!
Geht voran und zeigt, dass auch bei euch zuerst die Interessen der Angler kommen

Geht die "anglerfreundliche" Fusion nicht von oben, muss sie halt von unten kommen.

Und nicht an Hand von Verbandsinteressen, sondern an Hand von Interessen der Angler!

Nur so kann sich was positiv für uns Angler ändern!!

Und wie Ralle schon schrieb:
*Es gibt viel mehr von euch allen, die so denken!

In den Vereinen UND den Verbänden!!!

Beider Seiten!!

Macht was draus!!*

Letztlich wollt ihr als Angler in den Vereinen doch (fast) ALLE das Gleiche, gilt natürlich auch für die "Nichtorganisierten":
Rechtssicher Fische auch zurücksetzen können, Gemeinschaftsfischen auch mit Wertungen durchführen, tierschzutzgerechte Setzkescher einsetzen dürfen, keine gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbote, vernünftige Uferbetretungsregelungen, vernünftiges Kormoranmanagement und, und, und - (so wie in fast ganz Europa auch, die Welt muss nicht immer am deutschen (Funktionärs)Wesen genesen!!!)....


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo wir offensiv auftreten sollten.

In fast allen Verbänden stehen die JHV an und wir haben die Möglichkeit unsere gemeinsamen Forderungen - Thomas hat den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner bereits aufgelistet - in die Verbände zu tragen.

Was wir bestimmt nicht machen sollten sind konspirative Treffen, dann machen wir genau da weiter, wo die jetzigen Funktionäre (nicht alle!) stehen. In den diversen Thread konnte man ja immer wieder lesen, was viele stört: Beschlüsse hinter verschlossen Türen, keine bis schlechte Erklärungen/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Leute, die nicht offen ihre (unsere Meinung) Meinung vertreten.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> In fast allen Verbänden stehen die JHV an und wir haben die Möglichkeit unsere gemeinsamen Forderungen


Und auch in vielen Vereinen...

Da wird es wieder einmal Zeit, darauf hinzuweisen, dass JEDER Angler, der in einem Verein ist, auch was bewegen kann:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html



PS:
Aus der Physik:
Es mag lange dauern und viel Kraft brauchen, bis man eine träge Masse in Bewegung bringt.
Ist sie aber erst mal in Bewegung, hält man sie so leicht auch nicht mehr auf.........

Also vergesst den bisherigen Streit zwischen den Verbänden und arbeitet für Angler verbandsübergreifend zusammen, damit sich auch was für uns Angler positiv ändern kann!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



hphoe schrieb:


> Was wir bestimmt nicht machen sollten sind konspirative Treffen, dann machen wir genau da weiter, wo die jetzigen Funktionäre (nicht alle!) stehen.



Weißt schon, warum ich "konspirativ" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt habe.

Was ich meine und erfahren habe ist, dass viele Vereinsvorstände auf gut Deutsch " die Schnauze voll haben ", sich aber alleine glauben. 
Darum sollten durchaus auch die Vereinsvorstände untereinander Kontakt aufnehmen und die Sachen offen ansprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Verbandsübergreifend!!


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weißt schon, warum ich "konspirativ" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt habe.
> 
> Was ich meine und erfahren habe ist, dass viele Vereinsvorstände auf gut Deutsch " die Schnauze voll haben ", sich aber alleine glauben.
> Darum sollten durchaus auch die Vereinsvorstände untereinander Kontakt aufnehmen und die Sachen offen ansprechen.



Klar weiß ich warum :q

Aber das Wort hat einen so negativen Touch, dass egal ob mit oder ohne "" oder Smilies es immer schlecht rüber kommt.

Das die Vereinsvorstände miteinander reden sollten steht jedoch außer Frage. Es wurde viel zu lange nur abgenickt und sich geärgert.


----------



## volkerm (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Moin,

benenne mir bitte jemand einen Vereinsvorstand, der wirklich eintritt.
Im Sinne des Wortes.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> benenne mir bitte jemand einen Vereinsvorstand, der wirklich eintritt.
> Im Sinne des Wortes.
> ...



Soll heißen,da besteht deiner Meinung nach Handlungsbedarf(in deinem Verein)oder sogar Verband?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## snofla (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> benenne mir bitte jemand einen Vereinsvorstand, der wirklich eintritt.
> Im Sinne des Wortes.
> ...



Volker was meinst damit, eintreten wo/ Verbandswechsel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Naja, zum eintreten gäbs wohl viel.....

Alte Gewohnheiten....

Einfach alles abzunicken was von oben kommt...

Verschlossene Türen, hinter denen was ausgemauschelt wird....

Politker- und Funktionärsköppe, die sich nur um ihr Amt und nicht um Menschen kümmern...

Überholte Machtstrukturen....

Petanerköppe.....

and so on...


----------



## ivo (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



> *Deutscher Angelfischereiverband (DAFV) darf kein Traum bleiben!*
> 
> *Im Gespräch mit Friedrich Richter, Mitglied der  Verhandlungskommission („6er-Kommission“) des Deutschen Anglerverbandes  (DAV) und Präsident des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler (LVSA)*
> _*Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) hat die  Gespräche über die angestrebte Fusion der beiden deutschen  Anglerverbände Anfang Februar ausgesetzt…*_
> ...


Quelle

Werter Herr Richter,

dieser neue Verband muss meiner Meinung ein Traum bleiben, vorerst.

Die Verhandlungen sollten auf keinen Fall weitergeführt werden. Noch immer fehlen mir vernünftige Gründe die eine Fusion rechtfertigen. Auch kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass der Verband seine Mitglieder aktiv eingebunden hat! Im Gegenteil, in mühsamer Kleinarbeit musste man sich die Informationen beschaffen um nur halbwegs auf dem aktuellen Stand zu bleiben.

Sie sprechen die Interessen der Mitglieder an. Es ist für mich unverständlich warum dann AVL und AVS keinen Mitgliederabstimmung zu einer Übernahme durchführen wollen. Fürchten Sie das Votum ihrer Mitglieder?

Zum Schluss führen Sie aus, dass das Eckpunktepapier lediglich nur noch in teilen im letzten Satzungsentwurf zu finden war. Gerade hier muss ich erkennen, dass der DAV bereit gewesen wäre eigene gute Grundsätze um den Preis einer Übernahme aufzugeben. Eine denkbar schlechte Entwicklung. Wie bitte wollen sich die fortschrittliche Gesetzgebung und den Gewässerfonds unter diesen Voraussetzungen erhalten. Wenn ich dann noch an den letzten Artikel zum Gewässerfonds im Blinker denke, reift in mir die Erkenntnis das der Fonds im Rahmen der Übernahme praktisch dem VDSF offeriert werden sollte, sozusagen als Bonbon. Was einem Ausverkauf gleich kommt. Denn wir dürften kaum erwarten, dass VDSF-Vereine ihre Gewässer öffnen werden. 

Vielen Dank, aber das haben wir nicht nötig

Der anlässlich der AVE-Hauptversammlung geforderte Plan B sollte nun wirklich entwickelt werden. Das kann nur heißen das wir offensiv auch in hauptsächlich VDSF dominierten Ländern um die Vereine werben und dem VDSF zeigen das es eine bessere Alternative gibt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

*Dem Himmel sei Dank - der neue "große" Verband bleibt ein Traum!*

Lassen wir es, wie es immer gewesen ist, wahrscheinlich ist das das beste (für uns alle ?).

Es gibt soviele Ungereimtheiten in den einzelnen Gewässerordnungen und Satzungen der Landesverbände beider Bundesverbände, dass wir, die nachdenken können, immer noch Bauchschmerzen bekommen hätten, und das auf Dauer!

Für den einzelnen Angler verändert sich doch nichts und die meisten, wir wollen mal ehrlich sein, gehen Verbands- und Vereinskungelei doch sowieso am A.... vorbei!

.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Ivo,
schick dem Präsidenten des LVSA doch deinen hier veröffentlichten Kommentar bzw. Antworttext per Mail zu. 
Das ist sicher zielführender als es hier zu posten und dadurch  erneutes "Geschwurbel" anzufachen...

Feierabendgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Wir sehen keine Grund, den Thread zu schliessen, oder die Diskussion darüber abzubrchen.

Redaktionell haben wir uns aber neu positioniert, daher ist dieser Thread  für uns nicht mehr zielführend.

Jetzt gehts drum vorwärts zu gehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3242438#post3242438


----------



## ivo (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ivo,
> schick dem Präsidenten des LVSA doch deinen hier veröffentlichten Kommentar bzw. Antworttext per Mail zu.
> Das ist sicher zielführender als es hier zu posten und dadurch  erneutes "Geschwurbel" anzufachen...
> 
> ...




Die Herren lesen hier alle! mit. Ich sehe denn dazu auch keinen Grund.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Herren lesen hier alle! mit. Ich sehe denn dazu auch keinen Grund.



Servus Ivo,
auch wenn Friedrich Richter hier mitlesen sollte, ist deine Kritik besser in einer persönlichen Mail aufgehoben, als hier..
anonym aus der Masse heraus.
Meine Meinung.

René


----------



## ivo (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

Rene, er weiß wer ich bin. Und wie bitte soll ich sonst den Widerspruch zu seiner Sicht der Dinge veröffentlichen? Der AVL wird sie kaum auf seine Webseite stellen.


----------



## dido (1. April 2011)

*AW: Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aussetzung der Fusion.*

meine Meinung ;D klick hier


----------

